# Who the hell are you?



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 11, 2012)

This thread isn't terribly important to most of our regular members. 
We know just about all of you, and we have a general idea what you stand for. 
But for our newest members, I'd like for you to consider this to be a mass introduction. 
I'll begin:

Hello everyone, my name is Joe, but I'd prefer it if you called me Vulpes, or some derivative of that word. 
I'm currently 32 years old. 
I'm a pretty simple guy living in Northwest Georgia. 
My primary job is Manager of a dairy sheep farm. 
I prefer RPGs on the Nintendo DS, and third person shooters on the Xbox 360. 
Though I have a very extensive history in piracy, I'm trying to be a legal gamer. 
My favorite game (series) is Mass Effect, followed closely by Disgaea. 
I tend to hang around with people that are labelled as "unwanted" or "weird" or "freaks", because I associate closely with them. 
I cannot stand people who are (or seem to be) liars. 
And if you show a true desire to be a part of this community that I adore, I'll gladly welcome and support you. 

And now I want to know about you. 

What brought you here? 
Why did you stick around? 
How do you identify yourself? 

Tell us whatever you're comfortable in sharing. 

Yes, I know that this thread is more suited to the Introductions subforum, and if it becomes a problem I'll happily move it there myself. 
It's here because I want the visibility of the thread to be higher than we could expect in the Intro forum. 

All members are welcomed and indeed asked to post their information, here.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, I'm Rydian.

I hump legs.

The end.







Oh wait it's not the EoF?

I'm George, I'm 24, and in Virginia.  I'm a computer nerd, repairing them for money, looking to get a job here at the beach (just finished two years of college).  I'm primarily a PC and handheld gamer, and have been messing with emulators for a long time now (I'd say 10 years easily).  I tend to like games with lots of things to explore and do, plenty of sidequests... and not simply "fetch me 10 bear asses" type of sidequests.  I'm a pirate, but Steam's been weaning me off it, as far as the PC-side.

What brought me here was all the information on DS flash carts (AK2i updating specifically), and I stick around because this site (unlike many others) actively encourages and rewards/features user-contributions.

I identify myself as Rydian online, though that wasn't always my handle.  IRL I of course go by George.


----------



## Castiel (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, my name is Matthew.
I got an R4 and I was a lurker of a different website (not sure if I can mention it by name since it gives out roms) for a while. A lot of the forums on that site led over to this website. I would come here to check what games came out but that was about it. Once the site I lurked around in stopped giving out roms I didn't come here for quite a while. One day I didn't have much to do and remembered this site. I came here and lurked around for quite some time (mainly in the NDS Rom Hacking and Translations section). One of the things about this site that caught my attention was how much not only the moderators tried to enforce the rules, but also many people in the community. I started to move around in other parts of the forum once Densetsu posted a link to an EoF forum making fun of all the Poken00b hacks. At that time I started lurking around the EoF and NDS RHandT section. It was also at that time that I started to actually post things. I have already made some mistakes in my posts like creating a war about whether God exists (which was kind of helpful for me in many aspects). I have since been trying to go and look around more and more forums, and try to be helpful. I don't want to be the kind of guy that sits back and watches. I want to actually be helpful around here and actually make some friends (so far I have become friends with chavosaur... I think... :/ ). I have been slowly posting around and hopefully making a name for myself, mostly in the EoF. This is all I can think of for now but will be sure to edit my post if I think of more.

Random tidbits about myself:  I am a Christian and my favourite music types are worship, pop, rock, hip-hop, pretty much anything that isn't opera. I am currently heading into grade 12 once school starts up again. My favorite classes to take are Acting, Math, and I enjoy writing, so English. I care a lot about my friends and family, but it's like the hardest thing ever to try and express my care for them... When I get older I want to do something that involves writing (currently thinking song writing). I own an NDS, Xbox 360, laptop, Wii, and like the coolest cell phone you will ever see in your life  .

If you have any questions or just want to chat you can always PM me. I'm on the Temp very often and try to respond as quickly as possible.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm Justin, i'm 18, and I live in Maryland. Online I try to go by Zoa but most websites don't allow 3 letter usernames so I use Fear Zoa instead which makes most people call me Fear, either is fine though. I'm currently going to college for IT but I honestly enjoy all aspects of computers specially the hardware ones, I've always wanted to get into video editing and youtube but never get around to it. I happened upon gbatemp one day after searching for emulators, it was here that I discovered flashcards and then proceeded to order a cyclods. For a long time I just lurked not really ever posting much but eventually decided to start posting. (I currently try to post at least once a day if I'm online) I post quite a bit but don't really know anyone on the forum, I know who everyone is, I just don't really talk to anyone...usually just make a post and leave the thread unless it gets replied to. Finally a while back I actually managed to miss a kyt which I still feel kinda bad about. 
I've been with android since the first android phone came out and was witness to many of the early developments  in modding it. Xda was much smaller back then.

Consoles I own: Gameboy pocket, gameboy advance sp, dslite, 3ds, gamecube, wii, ps2, ps3, and xbox 360. (My gameboy color, ps1, ds fat, and psp all died along the way)

Edit: added more stuff, may possibly add more.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey there, my name is Andrew.
I'm 17 years old, asian, and I live in Oregon.
I've always loved technology, whether it be TVs, PCs, Networking, Gaming, etc.
I love music. Singing, playing, and listening.
I'm pretty much the guy who is quiet, but sociable at times.
I usually never like to draw attention to myself.
As of now, I am unemployed.
I came here to gbatemp in about 2007 when I saw one of my friends play a DS game on an emulator.
I've been here for a long time, checking the site daily for the past 4 years.
My favorite kinds of games are RPGs, Action Adventures, and "puzzle" games like professor Layton.
Even though I don't post a lot here, this website has become one my favorite sites.
It feels very cozy to me and I am glad I am a part of the temp.


----------



## Fudge (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, my name is Sam. I joined here in 2008, samsam12. Got banned for trolling (first forum), came back. No one ever cared I think  Video games are good, I like rare and retro games, as well as unreleased games and the inner workings of game development. I like open mindedness in people, I have a few oddities myself. I like music, in particular LP, Dream Theater, Radiohead, and System of a Down. I would love to be in a band, as a singer mainly, but would love to know how to play the keyboard, guitar, or any percussion instruments. Devin is my favorite person I have met on the Internet. To this day, I still think I was blacklisted unfairly, but oh well.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Aug 11, 2012)

Mutha fuckin' SinHarvest24, _Bitch_!



Actually my birth name is Devraj, i'm 20,  friends/family call me Dave.
I'm pretty much an easy-going guy, usually 'the follower than instigator'. Vice versa when drunk.
I'm on my 4th year of repairing a broken heart.
I don't have a permenant job yet, i'm more of a jack of all trades at the moment, take anything that pays.
Discovered this site after being banned from another for insulting the admin.
Prefer srpg's over any other genre, but will play any game that interests me.
I'm on my 2nd ps3.
I'm more of a sentimental kinda guy, which makes a lot of things a bit far-fetched.
I like going to clubs and dancing with the ladies.
Dislikes people who boast (i got this/that), coast (i'm to good for this/that) and pokefreaks (gtfo 100th story window).
I'd like to be known as the guy who stopped at nothing.



Spoiler



KYT just lost some potential


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 11, 2012)

What brought me here: One day while on the bus, I had my PSP snatched right out of my hands. I took the opportunity to get a DS Lite, and the rest is history. The community seemed to be nice enough, so I stayed. It also helped that the community is as piracy-minded as I was, but like Vulpes, I'm going legit. I identify myself as a gamer, an outcast, and an intellectual. Not many people understand my sense of humor, and many people think I'm being overtly obtuse, when I'm just making a joke. I also have a morbid sense of humor, and that's landed me in trouble more than a few times. I have little patience for ignorance posed as fact. Poorly thought out ideas, bad grammar, and atrocious spelling grate on me like nails on a chalkboard. I have a very hard stance on most things political, but I tend to keep it to myself, because it seems the people that really want to talk about politics end up being some of the most ignorant people I have had the displeasure to speak with. 

Now on to the stats:

Name: Daniel
Age: 27
Marital status: Married
Children: 1, male, age 2
Weight: Undisclosed
Current city of residence: Las Vegas, NV
Favorite food: Sushi
Favorite color: Red
Favorite Movie: Willy Wonka (The Gene Wilder one)
Favorite show: Doctor Who
Systems owned: GBC, GBA, PS2, Xbox, Xbox 360, NES, SNES, N64, SMS, 3DS, Vita


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 11, 2012)

Yo. I'm Ethan, 18 years of age, and living in Oregon. I'll be starting my college life in less than two weeks, and that's pretty exciting. No idea what I want to do with my life yet, but I figure if nothing else, biology is pretty amazing to me, so that's a good route to take. Online, I much prefer going by Nathan, Nate, Drake, or some variation of the name Nathan Drake. Alternatively, I go by Trouble, from back when I used to play online, text-based RPG's all day long. As far as video games go, I own nothing from this generation as far as home consoles or handhelds go. I mostly play my DS if I want to play something, or I pull out my Gamecube or PS2 for a nice console experience. I'll admit, currently, I'm a pirate, but once I have an income, I hope to be able to change to an actual consumer, purchasing all of those games I've loved over the years.

I came here last year after getting into the flash cart scene during December of 2009. I managed to get my hands on a reproduction original R4 from some eBay-like site for only a couple of dollars. I didn't realize just how lucky I was until I started learning all about the clones. I started out on a site that I can't name here, learning the ropes, and slowly integrating myself into the community. I quickly became aware of the differences between an original R4, and the many clones, as well as becoming well versed in using what was the rather tricky to manage YSMenu. As that community died down though, I slowly found myself posting less, and being unable to really help with all of my knowledge. With Wood R4 coming around, I found myself on here a lot anyways, so I decided to go ahead and join. I started to integrate myself into this community much more easily, having already figured out proper etiquette and how to handle myself from previous experiences elsewhere. Although this community has had its ups and downs, and has had an entire shift of active members since I joined (maybe more, but this last one was the only one I really noticed), I find myself enjoying my time here. From the various articles in the USN (I really like the varying types of news I get to see there, from gaming to science to whatever may fall in between), to the entire range of topics that match my interests.

Although I don't find many opportunities to utilize my knowledge of DS flash carts these days, I don't really mind. I enjoy how things have turned out, and how good of a fit this community has been for me.

EDIT:
2014 update -
I'm nearly 21 now and am in the third year of college, hating it a lot. That is pretty much all that changed.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello, My name is Sterling. Yes, that's my real first name. You may have also seen me go by Sterl500, or Argentum Vir. Both of which can be closely related to Sterling. As you can see, I've been a member here since 2009. On the GBAtemp radar that's a pretty long time. Usually I'm fairly agreeable, though sometimes I can go out of line. In those few times I've not been warned and I'm the proud owner of a clean record here. Though I've rubbed a few people wrong, I've generally been able to reconcile with them. If you have a problem with me, don't be afraid to talk it over with me. I can keep myself reasonable.

I like most forms of Electronic music, and several rock and metal bands. My favourite video game series is the Dark Cloud Cronicles, closely following are the Elder Scrolls and Fallout series. I play Runescape occasionally, and Guild Wars 2 will be out soon.

GBAtemp attracted me because of the community's superior knowledge, friendly moderators and incredibly friendly members. Though, that last one has quietly gone south lately, GBAtemp hasn't lost much of its luster.

Currently I stick around because of the untapped writing potential many members have. I've personally seen no less than 5 members fall in love with the written art because I and others encouraged them.

I identify myself as a wonderful and level headed guy. I'm generally helpful, and I love to educate others and learn a few more things myself.


----------



## ladypoodle (Aug 11, 2012)

Spoiler



I'm Jessamine, 24 years old Filipino residing in Kent, Washington.
I got expelled at online college 2 years ago due to depression and stress, still not overcoming it.
I mostly enjoy playing games on the consoles I own but I tend to stay away on other games unless I'm interested.
I joined GBATemp because I wanted to contribute at the Cheat Database (even though my Japanese translation was piss-poor before) but now I do better.
I don't communcate a lot with everyone and too afraid to mingle, online or IRL.
I have a wide imagination and daydrems about it almost everyday.
I stopped watching anime because it doesn't appeal on me.
I own R4 clone and a first release of Edge DS but the USB Transflash died on me.
I love to draw but my level of potential is low and was called an "art thief".
I'm not an interesting person so I tend to be on low-profile.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 11, 2012)

I never made an introduction thread for myself when I first signed up, so here goes:


Spoiler



Only my closest friends on this forum know my real name.  My initials are F.A. 

I'm a Filipino-American, born in Hawaii, raised in California, worked in Japan for a few years, and now I live in New York, where I currently attend medical school.  Before med school, I graduated from my university with double BS degrees in Biology and Chemistry, and a minor in Japanese. 

I'm a member of several forums, and have been registered at some for much longer than I've been here, but I only have about 4-5 posts on those forums.  On other communities, I have 0 posts.  GBAtemp is the only one in which I ever became really active. 

I lurked here for about a year before actually registering.  I joined when DS piracy was in its heyday, but I've since shifted to home console gaming (mainly PS3) and am pretty much a legit gamer.  Even when I want a Japanese game, I import it rather than pirating.  I most recently just got _Ni no Kuni: Shiroki Seihai no Jouou_. 

I'm engaged to my girlfriend of 15 years (she's not 15 years old, I mean we've been together for 15 years ), but since she's also a med student, we neither have the time nor the money to plan a wedding for at least another few years. 

I love good food from cuisines all over the world and there's nothing that I won't try at least once.  If I don't like it the first time I try it, there's a high likelihood that I'll give it a second chance.  I really love sushi. 

I've been playing video games since 1985.  I own (or have owned in the past) an Atari 2600, Atari 7800, NES, SNES, Genesis, Gameboy, N64, Dreamcast, XBox, PS1, PS2, PS3, 360, Wii, DS Lite, PSP and a 3DS. 

I'm a huge fan of zombie lore.  The shambling, clumsy zombies of the 60's have a special place in my heart because they scared the crap out of me when I was a little kid, but I think I'm a bigger fan of the sprinting zombies that have emerged in what I like to call the "Zombie Renaissance" of the past several years.

Game series I love: _Resident Evil_, _Fallout_, _GTA_, _Dead Space_, any _Final Fantasy_ that was made before XIII, _Dragon Quest_, _Borderlands_, _Metal Gear Solid_ and _The Elder Scrolls_. 

Games/series I own and would love to get into, but haven't due to a huge backlog and lack of time: _Max Payne_, _Deus Ex_, _Mass Effect_, _Batman Arkham Asylum/City_, _God of War_, _Uncharted_, _Red Dead Redemption_, _Assassin's Creed_, _Diablo III_, _Starcraft II_...there are others, but off the top of my head I can't think of them.  Of all the games I have on my shelf, more than half of them are still sealed in the original plastic.

One hobby that I recently got into is lasers.  I collect extremely powerful lasers--the kind that can light matches on fire and pop balloons from across the room.  PEWPEWPEW is one of my many passions.



edit by moderator:
Densetsu passed away on may 19th 2016.
his life was too short, he had joy of life and still had many things to accomplish, he was a medical student and hoped to help people, but he lost his life to cancer.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/rest-in-peace-densetsu.427344/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/remembering-densetsu.470958/


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Spoiler



Hi.  I'm Nick.  At the time of writing, I am 20 years old.  I cam here because I wanted my Wii to be able to do more.  My Wii wasn't actually mine, it was more a family console.  Mine, my brother's, and somehow also my parents'.  My mom forbade me from modding it, but that could only last so long.  One day while she went out grocery shopping, I started the process, and by the time she got home, she freaked out as BootMii was almost done backing up my NAND.  The rest is history.

I've learned (and forgotten) more about Wii modding than I ever thought I'd know.  I learned everything I know about DS flashcarts, and only because of this place did I have the stones to run a modified DS bricker file on my 3DS to see what happened (for science!).  Because of this place I modded my PSP within 15 minutes of buying it, and I am learning how to flash my 360 (whenever I get around to it).  I used to pirate a lot, but Steam and the Google Play Store have seen that I've greatly changed my ways.

I lurk more than I post.  To this day I am amazed that members who have been here mere months can breach the 1k post mark, while I've been here for quite a few years and I haven't even hit 2k.  I don't block members because I always fear that should I do it, I'll miss something mildly important at one point.  "Don't be _that_ noob" is what I told my little brother when he joined this site (I can't even remember his username).  I hope anyone who reads this decides to follow that as well.  Maybe it's just me, but I like to imagine that this can be a great community where people can respect each other, use common sense, write in a fairly comprehensible manner, and overall, have everyone just be the bigger guy.

There's a small count of people here I dislike.  Most fall into the grey area of people that are just alright, but don't exceptionally stand out as a different member from the crowd.  There's a few people here that I would consider myself good acquaintances with, and an even much smaller number that I would actually consider friends.  But when it comes down to it, it's not the fact that I may like person X more than person Y, it's at least to me the fact that I _know_ a LOT of you, even if just by your avatar.  I can scroll down a thread, know who's posting, and know what to expect.  That's just great in my eyes.

This is the most solid community I've ever stuck around with.  Back when I was very young, I was in the GameShark forums a lot (which some of you may know went through a ton of ups and downs), a little later I was on a small but tight knit gaming clan that broke up.  A small but tight knit WoW guild was also one of my favorite places to go, but they're gone as well.  Now, I have this.  My home on the internet.

And for what it's worth - I try to be a very open minded guy.  I might not agree with everything you say, and chances are I might vocalize that fact. But should I do so, I'd delete my post before I make a disrespectful one, and I don't judge.  I'm all for talk.

(And then some other crap I was gonna say about 'yeah I like minecraft and host a server and a crappy website' but I just want to go to sleep at this hour.  4 AM.  G'night 'temp)



Also, for what it's worth, I don't typically go by plasma dragon007 anymore.  Sicklyboy is my running handle and will be for the foreseeable future.  No particular reasoning behind the name, just my character design the first time I played MapleStory.  I thought the name was fitting for the character.  I'm a perfectly healthy individual, in reality.

But I'm here, and I'm plasma.  I'm never changing that.


----------



## LunaWofl (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi, my name is- whoa, starting a sentence with that totally makes it sound like what you'd hear from a stereotypical self help group 

Err... I mean... 
It's Raven, live in Australia, in Melbourne, 21 years of age, and I totally love cookies ... though, Raven is not my original name, I've long discarded it, and few people alive know what it is... to you want a clue to what it was, it started with a J, and was European in nature, but I digress... Chose Raven originally as a joke, but found the mythology surrounding the creature quite fascinating... Perhaps this may seem as a way of deceiving you, and I won't argue if it is or isn't, however, I've long grown to despise my original name.
I also find it hard to be serious, but I digress...

What brought me here originally was GBA roms...
Then GBA related info
Then DS info...
All while making a bunch of accounts that I would quickly neglect due to ease of viewing the temp as a guest 
Then decided to join because... well... I'm sure there was a reason specifically but  yeah... chimmi changas... or perhaps the ease of just staying logged in :/ maybe it was anxiety over knowing that I'd be traveling to japan soon... well... at the time of making THIS account :/ ...
So yeah... been lurking this place for a loooooooooooooong while, albeit, without an account I cared enough to use for the longest of time~



Spoiler: Filler



If you haven't noticed yet, I tend to go off on tangents, and find it near impossible to be serious about things.
Speaking of things to go on a tangent about, I love maths and science, well, mostly the pursuit of knowledge itself, though I've kinda lost interest in life and have taken to being somewhat nihilistic about things, but I'm sure that'll change once I get another scientific obsession. Which, kinda surprises me that the topic of memories hasn't taken over as an obsession 
I also love being random and that's why narwhals can totally slice a tomato with more dexterity than your esophagus ever could!!!
I'm a chronic liar, in that, most of what I say tends to have an absence of truth to it, albeit, it should usually be obvious when I'm lying. I think it might be my general lack of trust in people. Ya know, selective memories of negative experiences leading up to a lack of trust in others and the like. On an unrelated note: I have a morbid fear of psychologists, psychiatrists, and people of that nature. 
Oh, and on the topic of lying, if I ever get asked to do something, and I don't, chances are I meant to do so, at the time it wasn't a lie, and because of my neglect of a task I subsequently feel endless regret for not doing said stuff. >__


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh my this seems to be filling up rather nicely.
As most people I am one who wants to be part of the group that is actually talking about interesting stuff, so here I go!

My name is Lars, which some, hopefully most recognize the name from the drummer of the heavy metal / thrash metal band Metallica.
I am 18 years of age, since July the 14th of this year.
In my last 6-7 weeks of schooling, which is both the most fun and painful weeks.
Though some people here recognize me as being pretty damn annoying, I hope that goes away as I am trying not to be AS annoying.
I mostly enjoy RPG games, though at the moment I am a lover of the game "PAYDAY".

What brought me to the Temp was a member here named "Kevan", no not "KiVan".
I originally joined in 2010, under the name "Spit It Out". But being the forgetful person I am, forgot the password.
Rejoining under the name "Skyrix" then asking for the change to "Chikaku-Chan".
When I joined as skyrix, for around a week I was hitting an average of 50 posts a day, and was proud of that.
In my opinion the Temp has gotten a little slow, in the areas in which I look, though I am learning a lot about consoles and handhelds, so I may be lurking there now and then.

So yeah, that is a basic view on who I am.... though I feel like I am missing a lot out....
Anyway, if you do indeed have something to ask me it is simply done by PM'ing me, though I may not act like it, I am a very open person ^.^


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm (Insert Chinese name here), but I go by the alias Zen. I'm 21 years old, Chinese.
I live in Singapore.
I speak English and Chinese. My command of English is miles better than my Chinese however.
I'm currently a first year at SMU, doing a Bachelors in Accountancy.
I served 2 years in the Singapore Armed Forces in the Armour Formation as a Tank Commander, hence my delayed college enrollment.
I play games primarily on the PC, occasionally gaming on my PS3, DS Lite and PSP.
Being an owner of a Supercard Mini SD, I originally came from SCDev because I had questions on my newly acquired R4 and the SCDev communtiy didn't know too much about Slot 1 flashkits then.
I joined GBATemp because I was a fledgling in the DS Slot 1 piracy scene and needed some pointers. Seeing that this was a nice community I decided to stay.
I own a first edition R4, a TTDS which I won in a competition, a Supercard Lite and a Supercard Mini SD.


----------



## 431unknown (Aug 11, 2012)

Ryan
Pennsylvania
36
Married with one child (a son)

I generally played RPG's back in the day but now I'm open to just about any genre. I've owned just about every system at one point or another. Mostly play on the Nintendo systems now when I'm with the boy but when he's not around I like to hop on the ol'360 for some FPS and such. I hang around cause I like reading what the various users post and plus this place is like a crack pipe and now I'm hooked.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm , but I also answer to any of my screen names and a variety of shortenings for any of them. I live in , but I'm currently at  to go to school. I'm currently  years old, used to have a dog, turtle, wild bird, chicken, budgie, fish, and various bugs that have since died due to a variety of issues. My three sizes are  and yes, I am of the  gender.
I work close to my school as a , so if you visit, feel free to stop by. I'm planning on becoming a  after I finish school.
Once upon a time, I came across various websites to hunt for homebrew, information, and all sorts of obscurity and thus came upon this website. Seeking the foolish mortals upon which I could bestow this grand knowledge, I joined and have since posted no REAL questions. My first post was about Moonshell2. So was my second. As well as at least 5 other posts that I made when I first came. They were all answers.
I only stay around GBAtemp because I can  the newer members as well as the members that might have been around for a while but somehow still act like  . My posting rate is rather slow though. I like playing  games, but I don't mind also playing  kinds of games. With that said, I rarely play video games. I also rarely watch television, but I do like movies. Some movies like , , or  are great, and as you can probably tell, I like watching romance/comedy. 
My favorite kind of music is , but on the rare occasion I sometimes listen to songs from  or some of the other songs that my friend once gave me. Some of my favorite pasttimes include , , , sleeping, and watching .
I have around 11 flashcarts and they are:
2 
2 







and I also have a slot2 3in1.
Most of my flashcarts were free of charge except for the first  that I got, and the  and , with the latter two being purchased with my own money.
I'm not all that amazing, but I'd like to think that I am a  .


----------



## Sterling (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't believe I had to google [kinsoku jikou desu] after I watched Haruhi's antics as many times as I did. Seriously one of Mikuru's cute moments.

/offtopic


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 11, 2012)

This feels like the times when you have to stand up to a bunch of random new people because the instructor ask you to, knowing very well
no one wants to.
I hope you don't mind me taking your post as a template.


See here. Introduction thread. Not much isn't it?   At some point I heard about flashcarts and wanted to learn more about them. I was aspired by my psp someone hacked for me. I figure I was getting a dsi (which I sold two years later) for my Birthday (since I edge my parents on. ), so I did some research on it and got my mom to buy it. I got them both on my Birthday. I just happen to find this site trying to get my m3i sakura setup. I had to replace it with the dstwo when it died at one point. That's pretty much what got me here. Seen the site before then, but I haven't really pay any attention to it, until that point.


Now on to the stats:

Name: Undisclosed
Age: Undisclosed
Marital status: Not married.
Children: o, n/a, age n/a
Weight: ~250 something (I think. I haven't weighted myself for a while.)
Current city of residence: See flag.
Favorite food: Chicken in general.
Favorite color: Blue
Favorite Movie: Unfortunately I didn't have one, despite seeing at least 5 movies in the theater this summer. I think I might watch Total Recall next. No, scratch that, I'll have to say Spirit Away and all other movies like that.
Favorite show(s): Adventure Time, One piece
Systems owned: GB,GBC, GBA, ds phat, psp , 3DS, ps1, gamecube
(I played on more systems than I own.)
Systems pending: PSV, Wii u

I usually didn't mix my ir and computer(?) life (I just didn't like doing so), so I'm surprise I revealed that much.  I guess that shows how
much I got attached to this place. After looking back at my post tho, I see I still didn't revealed that much at all.


Edit: Realized my link didn't go where I wanted it to. Fixed it.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Aug 11, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> After looking back at my post tho, I see I still didn't revealed that much at all.


You should be more open, like me.


----------



## gusmento01 (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is Gustavo.
I'm currently 33 years old.
I live in the_Brazilian_ central _high plains_ in a town called Goiania
My job is in real state, I sell,buy and rent houses and apartments.
I've been playing video games since 1984 when my Dad gave me and my brothers an Atari 2600,when I was ten years old I got a MSX and that's when I really started get into games for real.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 11, 2012)

Meh. Names Frank but I prefer Francis. I'm 17 (gonna be 18 in about a month and a half) annd...not much to know about me really. I tend to be a nice person outside of the Temp but I sure can be an asshole if someone tempts me. I enjoy playing games, that's what I did as a kid and that's what I want to stay doing as I grow older. I joined this community after a long while of lurking looking to hack my Wii and my DS and maybe other consoles. Made my first topic asking about a Wii game compatibility and then the rest is history. Made various threads after that asking for help, eventually learned a ton about a lot of general things and began helping others. Went into the EoF and began participating in there and...then we get to now.

I like most Tempers, only ones I hate are the ones that post really stupid shit...outside of the EoF.

Favorite consoles that I've owned in order from greatest to least is:
N64, PS1, GC, PS2, SNES, NES, 360, PS3, Wii
Favorite Handhelds:
GBA, GB/C, PSP, DS and that's kind of it really.

EDIT1: God mine sucks, so I'm going to be fixing it over time. Starting now. 

Blah blah names Frank blah blah all that stuff up there. Lets start with the early life.


Spoiler: Early Life



I suppose because this is a gaming forum I'll start off with my early game experiences. I can remember back when I was about 5 years old  picking up my first SNES controller and playing some cool ass game. I believe it was a TMNT game or something of the like. Ever since then I loved playing every game we could afford. I can clearly remember playing Mortal Kombat and Streetfighter and a Mario game or two and I fully enjoyed every minute of it.

Then my dad came home with an N64. This was about 3 years after it and I believe I was 6 at that time so the N64 had a lot of it's quality titles out already. We had Mario Kart, Legend of Zelda OoT, Goldeneye, some sports games, Pokemon Stadium and Pokemon Snap! I also remember a few years later my dad brought home a Pikachu edition N64 with Hey You Pikachu and I was...amazed. That thing was pretty damn cool for a 7 year old. I still have my original N64 today, and I know somewhere we have that Pikachu edition as well. I still enjoy playing it, too, even if the one controller I have is in need of some fixing. I'll admit this is probably my favorite console of all time thanks to all the memories I have associated with it.

During all of this, we also managed to acquire a PS1. This originally stayed in my older brothers room and we were only allowed to play it if we asked first, so for a while I didn't get much play time on it. But when I did, I enjoyed every second. I can clearly remember all of the times I played Tony Hawks Pro Skater or Spyro the Dragon or Final Fantasy. One of my favorite RPGs is also on this system, Legend of Legaia. It was fun times. Eventually my little brother whom was rather young pulled too hard on a controller and knocked our beloved PS1 right to the floor, breaking it and rendering it unusable. I can remember being so pissed about it but could never do anything about it. Eventually I got another PS1 for christmas but this was a few years later back when I only had a game or two.

Handheld gaming was pretty generous to me. We had a Gameboy Color for awhile (I'd still have it today, but I sort of gave it away to some girl...long story) and I played the shit out of the Pokemon games on it. At the time the GBC was out that was all I was interested it, I mean nothing could beat it in my 7 year old mind! As I grew older I also found a hidden love for Dragon Quest I and II which I believe I still have today...It was a great game (originally my fathers) and I spent many hours on it. Never beat it, though, so I suppose one day I'll have to pick it up again and finish it.

Along with my GBC we also had a Sega Game Gear. Oh man was this thing huge! It barely fit in my hand and the screen was tiny! But bitch it was color and lit up so you could play that shit in the dark. Many hours were spent on Sonic.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 11, 2012)

My name is Inigo Montoya. You killed my father. Prepare to die.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh hey everyone! 
My name is Qasim, i am currently 12 years old (well yes, i'm too young, but it feels like i have the current level to stay on GBAtemp).
I'm from Pakistan, but i grew 10 years of my life here in Canada (so 2 years in Pakistan). 
I will be learning in Grade 8 in September. 
I've been playing video games since age of 2. My favorite consoles started from The NES to the DSi. 
The series I like the most are the Super Mario Series, like all games that were mainly Mario. Zelda was my next.
My experiences are Computer and Technology, I have learned to type fast since my age of 4, followed by intelligent education from my family. 

I came to this forum with one way. I had a problem with my moonshell, or probably someone released a homebrew, someone was talking about, that wasn't on any other site, and I found GBAtemp. I decided to stay here, cause it seemed like a fantastic forum, and I thought, that I can come here every day. 
I'm that kind of person who is sometimes a bit weird, so they randomly call me Simcard, so you can call me that


----------



## Minox (Aug 11, 2012)

I am no one. So move along and don't mind me.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 11, 2012)

I never had an intro thread either so here I go!
Im Chavosaur. The name is a combination of the nickname my father gave me when I was young and when he was still alive, and of dinosaur because I LOVE dinosaurs. 

I joined the temp a little after I bought my very first flashcart (which was only a few months ago).
Since then, I have been trying to find my place in the community, and making a few flubups along the way. 

I am MOST certainly not a programmer, nor do I know much about hacking except for what I follow along with and read about. But that doesnt stop me from participating in the community. To share the laughs and to learn a little more about everything tech has to offer us.

I've made some friends with a few members here (Black Ice and Castiel to name a couple) and developed a sort of friendship with the mods and senior members around here. 

Ive posted a little about me in the blog section. But to break it down a little, My name is Austin Alfredo Trujillo. I have a conflicted past, an easy present,  and high goals to be in the FBI in the future. I love technology, i love spreading and sharing joy with everyone, and I love this site.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 11, 2012)

Rob
29 years + 1 day old
MI, USA
Joined to "hackz my Wii!!!" and then decided to attempt to be productive and helped test/compile stuff for a few devs and work on a couple things with @[member='tj_cool']
Now I mostly troll and speak from my anus, with the occasional helping hand every so often
Stick around mostly out of habit but also to keep in touch with a friend or two
Spend my free time chilling with my wife and son, gaming, and playing guitar/uke (in that order)
I listen to music almost constantly, lots of different stuff


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 11, 2012)

My name is Mathew, I'm 15 and I came to these forums originally just for help on DS hacking, till I found most youtube videos answered my questions perfectly so I mostly let this account gather dust for a few months. Then when the 3DS came out, I saw that this was a great place to discuss it (especially good timing since my last forum was closed down) I must admit that while I have played games most of my life (since I was about 4 with my brother on his n64 and SNES) I never really got into gaming as most of you think of it till last gen. And I never discussed gaming till this gen. So excuse me if I don't understand certain things when it comes to past game launches and the power of older consoles and all. While my family is not exactly poor, I would say we are in the higher parts of the lower class. My father abandoned me from before I can remember, I have one brother and one sister. I'm the youngest and the rest of my siblings have moved out quite a while ago.

I like to do things other then gaming such as drawing, In fact I inspire to become a cartoonist, writing, but I lack the focus and patience it takes to think up stories or articulate facts so I don't do it as often as I would like. That's pretty much all I'm up for telling about myself. Nice sharing with you guys.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello all! I am Miko, but everyone just calls me The Catboy.
I just turned 21!
I am a rather strange guy who lives in the middle of no where Indiana.
I am still looking for a job, but I am the Admin over at filetrip.
I mostly enjoy platformers and RPG's. Although a platform RPG blows my mind!
I was a massive pirate. I became a pirate because I was too poor to afford any new games. Although these days I try to buy all my games.
My favorite game (series) is Castlevania, Super Mario Bros., Metroid, legend of zelda, and Pokemon.
I pretty much hang out with anyone, mostly the ones who the world had rejected.
I am a man of honor, logic, and science. I am not a big fan of liars and thieves.


*What brought you here? *I wanted to run roms on a Game n Music.
*Why did you stick around? *Someone was being a jerk to me and I stayed to spite them. As well I learned to love and enjoy this community and that kept me here.
*How do you identify yourself? *I am The Catboy

*Tell us whatever you're comfortable in sharing.*
I actually made a wiki for just that reason.
I am not a man to hide anything about myself, so I am always willing to answer questions or just talk.


----------



## Warrior522 (Aug 11, 2012)

_*WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM?!?*_

Oh wait, I hate that show.

Anyways, name's Ben, I'm out in the middle of fuck all, GA. Used to live in Florida but my family ditched that sorry shithole eons ago(read: three years). I'm rather tall for my age (6'4 at 16, now 17), and incredibly hairy, which is great for getting people to WTF at pool parties. I'm single and damn proud of it(I have neither the time nor the money for a significant other), and due to possessing a very unique form of sexuality(I think so, anyways, although it's probably the teen wankst talking), not likely to aquire a significant other anytime soon. I began pirating thanks to meeting the son of a local political official(lol big fucking surprise there) who taught me about flashcarts because I was a "Poorfag," although it's come to the point where my interest in games has been usurped by my interest in anime...

On the IRL side, I'm actually pretty quiet, and I never swear(which is probably why I use fuck like a punctuation mark online)

What brought you here? Was hunting for a flashcart when _hello what have we here_?
Why did you stick around? Everything; interesting and friendly people, enough butthurt and drama to amuse me but not so much as to be irritating/unpleasant, and I can pretty much just dance around the forum stating my opinion without anyone coming after me since no one really gives a shit if i'm here or not.
How do you identify yourself? Ben, Benny, Big Ben(oh how creative), Warrior, That Really Tall and Really Hairy Guy.

Oh, and advice for my fellow Dwarf Giants:

Short_guy_: "Do you play basketball?"
Tall_guy_: "Do you play mini-golf?"

(pardon my Chanese, been on the ol' clover for too long...)


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 11, 2012)

_Who am I and why should you care..._to be quite honest, I don't even know why you should care.
...But I'm going to go ahead and reintroduce myself anyway :3

Hi! I'm Hydreigon. I joined this site over a year ago, so I (mostly) know how things work around here. Seeing as this was another gaming community, I decided to create an account months after lurking. If I remember correctly, I originally needed help with a particular flashcart...I think. Soon after, I planned on hacking my Wii, seeing that it was relatively simple and there were guides that go into detail in how to do it...but alas, this never came to fruition. I frequent this place mostly because of the help it has given me in the past, and also due to habit.

Well, enough blathering of how I joined...
Hmm...my name...my name...I'd rather not say it. Quite embarrassing to know that I've been named after one of the power rangers... 
However...two of my closest friends on this site do know my real name (and I won't disclose their identities either, you know who you are )
I live in the city of Chicago, which just so happens to be the same place tagzard lives in...
At the time of writing this post, I'm 17 years old and currently going on to my senior year in high school.

As you can tell from some of my posts here, I am incredibly shy. I tend to refrain myself from posting because of this, and mostly end up deleting full length posts that take me around 5 minutes to write. I'm also quite sensitive to others...but my exposure to the shit-slinging that goes on around here kinda made me oblivious to the crap people say. Where my perversion came from...uh... 

And despite being a male, I occasionally switch my gender setting to "female" for a few days. Only a few people here know why I do this. 

Another thing to add, yes, I'm a brony. I originally didn't plan to be one. I didn't plan on liking the show. Hell, I'm not even sure if I was even going to get along with some people here 
But...in the end...I became one. Might be the show's charm, I don't know, or maybe it reminds me of the innocence I never had as a child...I've seen the face of death many times. 

I know two languages: English and Chinese (a little bit of each dialect). At school, I'm studying three other languages: French (3 years), Spanish (2 years), and German (1 year). I don't think I learned much from these classes 
Most people ask me, "Why the hell are you taking more than two languages!?" Easy. I needed a few more classes in my schedule, and everything else was filled. Unrelated, but I really, really love math and science. 

I spend most of my time with school related stuff...but my hobbies... 
I love to play video games, though I can't really be bothered to look at my modest collection of consoles and games right now...
I love tinkering around with stuff I know I shouldn't touch...like this shiny big red button right here!

Yes, I'm a really odd and enigmatic person. After being exposed to FI's insanity for so long, I believe it may have rubbed off on me...and now, I'll never be the same again...whether it be my online interactions or interactions irl.
What goes on in my mind stays in my mind, where I contain my newfound insanity (and my desire to post and contribute) to the best of my ability.

Um...I don't know what other information about me to reveal...but you could always ask.

Gah! With such a long post, I'm bound to make typos... >_>;


Black-Ice said:


> @[member='Hydreigon']
> I give your paragraph an A*.
> Wonderful homework


The irony of this statement: I probably took more time creating this post than the time I take to do my homework. 

Though, I do study more than I should...


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

@[member='Hydreigon']
I give your paragraph an A*.
Wonderful homework

Hi I'm Rico and im a 16 year old Londoner,
I got to see the olympic torch 
I originally found GBAtemp by searching for translations to digimon story lost evolution, I clicked here for that and because my r4 firmware had a gbatemp skin and I thought why not.
Then I began to lurk and explore the other sections such as the NDS hacking section and came across some of the pokemon hacks there, I was intrigued by the depth some of them contained and eventually joined the site to help out with a certain poke-hack that showed promise. But eventually the guy left and many people tried and failed to carry on the awesome legacy of his hack.
Then I stumbled upon @[member='MNOPYZ Strife'] and his hack idea and although sceptical at first. I began helping him and we raised a cool thread and build upon some really cool ideas. I started to gather quite a bit of post count there and to be honest he was my first actual friend here and I stayed to help him finish. When we had to stop 3 months later. I discovered I had nothing to do and then began to venture outside the 3 NDS Hack threads I sat around in.
I began to lurk other sections and eventually came across Hydri and FI in the You are Banned thread. That started my slow and steady process to interaction with other tempers and I became a heck lot more open and willing to share my thoughts and opinions. By the start of 2012 I felt completely comfortable and open here and discovered how much fun this place really is.
I have had my share of arguments and disagreements here too. Alot of them. But I have discovered that alot of the time, my hot-headedness gets me into situations I shouldn't really be in, which is why I try to apologise every time I discover I'm in the wrong.

I identify myself as tall, skinny black boy really. Most of my time is spent playing League of Legends or other xbox games with my friends and messing around on here. I do excel academically in school and have had a somewhat on and off side career as a child actor.
~only paarish has seen evidence 

Now-a-days im just that douche that posts gifs and makes dry comments on EoF threads. I'd like to think the best thing I've done here is MK7 Day. Its always a laugh to play with you guys  
Well, that's all I can salvage off the top of my head,


----------



## Sheimi (Aug 11, 2012)

What brought me here: I think what brought me here was something about the wii, but to gain more knowledge about the wii and how it works. I do work on a Sonic 1 Beta Remake different from Mistergambit's, a PicoDrive Ds I am working on to make it better than JenesisDs and been working on a GB/C emulator the DS. The beta remake and the GB/C has been stopped temporary so I can fully beta test of what works and what not works.

Name: Kris
Age: 19
Current city of residence: Eastlake, OH
Favorite food: Sushi
Favorite color: Green
Favorite Movie: Ace Ventura When Nature Calls
Favorite show: The Walking Dead
Systems owned: NES, Sega Genesis, Sega 32x, N64, PSX, PS2, PSP, Gamecube, Wii, GBA, GBA SP, GBC, DS (Original), Ds Lite, DSi, DSiXL, 3DS


----------



## Issac (Aug 11, 2012)

Who am I? I'm a user going by the name of Issac. That's not my name. It's Tim. Just as it says in my avatar, which I made myself a really long time ago, around 12 years ago perhaps. I used my first wacom pen, which included windows 3.11 drivers. Yeah.
That wasn't that interesting.
What brought you here?
I was lurking around this forum for a long time before I joined. I was also a frequent member of the IRC channel before I joined. Strangely, I remember getting Mega Man Battle Network 2 from here, but it was released before KiVan joined this site (and he's member number 1)... Hmm, I am so confused! Anyway, I lurked around for a long time, then I joined one day, to discuss. And I'm not sure if I have another account, since I got the nickname Issac on the gbatemp IRC channel. OH well. I was brought here for the Roms, for the discussions, from the IRC.

Why did you stick around?
I stick around because I like reading gaming news, (and before, because I wanted to get / see the new releases of GBA games, then DS games... and then I got bored of releases).

How do you identify yourself? As Issac. that's i s s a c. I pronounce it as "is ack", not as the name "ayesack". And I've told this story one hundred times, but It comes from Lunar Silver Star Story Complete Rules, which almost was my user name on IRC. it was LsSsCRules. Somehow My username was shortened from some server, into LsSsC. then another server decided to go all lowercase on the names. lsssc (that's LSSSC). A user thought my name was ISSSC, and that it was misspellt version of "ISSAC" (which in his turn was a misspell of ISAAC). And there my new name was born. Issac!

Tell us whatever you're comfortable in sharing.
I am 24 years old, turning 25 in december. Live in Sweden, studying my final year, becoming a Master of Science and Engineering in Media Technology... I guess that's the english title. (or if it is Master of Science in Engineering and Media Technology.. I never learn). I am a member of Mensa (and through there, I have a "phonebook" with Mensan contact information (addresses, mail, phone number etc.), and one of them is Minecraft dude Notch).
I like eating almost anything, though I am picky about quality and stuff. I'm a passive agnostic, meaning I don't believe in a god, but I'm open to be convinced otherwise. I'm also open to religious people, I support them and am interested in their culture. I like drinking. Never done illegal drugs.
I am a pirate, I must admit that. However, I don't think it's right. Therefore I try to buy as many things I can. Buying manga I like, buying games, buying vinyl albums, dvd boxes. However, some things are hard to get by, and sometimes I'm just cheap. Sometimes I want to try it out.
Now, on this account (and let's say it's my only one since I don't remember): I have been here since april 2004. Thats 8 years and 4 months. I've seen mods and other staff come and go. I've seen several revisions of the board. I've seen several rule changes, and even been a part of one (or a clarification atleast). I've been in arguments with old moderators, wild discussions. They were asses. They got banned for being asses and using their powers. I still miss them though, since they brought a certain spice to the forum. Like the most heated fanboy flamewars that can occur now, but it had nothing to do with any fanboyism. It had to do with rules, morality, changes, religion, sex...
Anyway, 8 years and 4 months. I never had one. single. warning! I feel proud. 

My favourite colours are grayish blue, and metallic grayish pink. I have a lot of favourite movies; Eternal Sunshine of the Spottles Mind, Vanilla Sky, What Dreams May Come, Scott Pilgrim vs. The World, Across the Universe and last but not least, The Phantom of the Opera (2004 version).
I like reading, a lot! House of Leaves (danielewski), Raw Shark Texts (hall), Wind-up bird chronicles (murakami) amongst a huge bunch of others. Hit me up at goodreads (pm me here) if you want a detailed list 
I like music, a lot! Envy are my favourites, along with Sigur Rós, The Fall of Troy, Lagwagon, NoFX, Bright Eyes and Death Cab for Cutie. amongst a huge bunch of others. Check out last.fm/user/timlarsson and become my friend if you want to.

Which systems do I own? A lot!
NES (standard), SNES (standard), Game Boy Pocket (silver), Game Boy Color (transparent), Game Boy Advance (white), N64 (standard), Game Cube (black), Wii (standard), Phat DS (standard), DS lite (metallic rose (pink)), 3DS (aqua blue), PSX, PS2, PS3, PSP, eeeh... and probably some more... I'll edit this if I can remember more. (in a hurry)

Yeah... I don't know what more to say, except that I collect special editions and limited editions of things. I collect music (vinyl, 7", cd's, limited edition stuff), books, games...

See ya! (oh and I love getting PMs)


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> Oh hey everyone![...]



Liked for the simple fact that you're that young this mature (online at least). I've seen a lot of your posts and never once would think you're almost as old as my little brother. 

You're cool. You can stay. Major respect from me.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 11, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> ~only paarish has seen evidence


Best 5 seconds of my life.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 11, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey everyone![...]
> ...


Haha, thanks  
Maturity is required, which creates respect for me, and for anyone else.
Your posts impress me too, its great to see maturity with great humor.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 11, 2012)

xAC3L3G3NDx said:


> call me Simcard


I call one of my real life friends sim card lol.
Hey I'm a loser 12 year old named Salman.
I was born in Saudi Arabia (During the Fajr Adhaan (Muslims will know what I mean))
I came here randomly after seeing a thread for the fixed installer for Moonshell 2.10.
I know xAC3L3G3NDx in real life.
I TAS and play Mario games but i suck badly at both.
Im going to Grade 8 too (but i feel too young for it because everyone else is 13 and the grade 7's are older then me.
People hate me cause of my trolling habits and bad jokes in the EOF.
I like to be called Luigi but i should be Wario cause I'm fat. (160 lbs FTW)
I like computer's and stuff but i can't afford a good one. (An AMD 3300+ Mobile Sempron. Pentium 4. -_-)


----------



## ComeTurismO (Aug 11, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > call me Simcard
> ...


Low self esteem! You mean Fajr Adhaan. But l got no intention to create a religious topic in this thread.


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 11, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> People hate me cause of my trolling habits and bad jokes in the EOF.



Acknowledgement is the first step to redemption.


----------



## emigre (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm Mahfuz. I'm 22 and I support Swansea City.

What brought you here? Roms.
Why did you stick around?  Rom releases.
How do you identify yourself? Funneyman.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 11, 2012)

emigre said:


> How do you identify yourself? *Best troll that doesn't get banned*



Fixed


----------



## Langin (Aug 11, 2012)

I am Alex(Also known as Langin or EON, call me the way you prefer) I am 17 years old and I am a student. I am die-hard Nintendo fanboy with a few Sony touches here and there. My Engrish is horrible also and most of you still understand me thank god ^^

I live somewhere near the world city called The Hague in the Netherlands, I am love with South Korea and K-Pop(I'll even wear K-pop shirts when they arrive pretty soon!) and I really want to move to Seoul one day and go forth. My dream job is to become a manager of a hotel. I am going to do a course on one of the most expensive and probably one of the best school of the world the High Hotel School in the Hague!

I am pretty simple to understand, you've automatically got my trust until you break and you'll NEVER gain it back anymore. I need a lot of attention to feel good and accept it or not I am gay. ^^ I love RPG's like Final Fantasy and Pokémon also a good Zelda or Mario game are always appreciated here.

What brought me here? Wii hacking and help for my NDS flashcards. Why did I stick here? I just love to fellow the latest news and discuss with random people lol and you know I know that I am not the only one in this world!

I am pretty much happy all the day long and I wake up and go to sleep with a smile.(Monday morning smile @Work OOOOHHH YEAH!)


----------



## DragorianSword (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm Bas, I am 20 years old and live in the best city of the world, Ghent in Belgium. I'm mostly a handheld and PC-gamer and learned all my english by playing pokemon since I was about 8 years old 

My favorite genre of music is Metal and Hardrock, not the kind where you can't understand what the singer is yelling though.
I'm just finished my first year of Industrial Engineer in ICT and Electronics, which didn't go very well so I'll have to redo the year partially (I'm not a very good student, highschool was too easy for me).
I wouldn't call myself an atheist, but I don't believe in a god, I would love it if there would be one though because I don't want it to end after I die. I'm sure there is a particular name for this but I forgot.
I also think anyone can believe what they want as long as they don't try to imply it on others or hurt people who dissagree.

I'm probably what people would call a nerd. I love computers, games and science and I'm a true nerdfighter (google it if you don't know what it means).
I like everyone who's not racist, judgemental or arrogant and I like to think I'm a pretty fun guy.

Now about games: I like almost any game that has a good story and gameplay. The genre doesn't matter, but I tend to avoid racing, sports and fighting games. Like I said I play mostly PC and handheld games, I never had a console except for a Wii which I almost never use.

What brought me here? I don't even remember anymore. I have been watching from the sideline for years now, only posting now and then and only now I'm relatively active. I think it was for rom patches.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Aug 12, 2012)

Well it's no secret who I really am but this is the first time I feel asked so name's Andrew and I'm a smart nerdy 24 year old straight pervert. I don't even remember why I joined the temp but it was prolly for ROM releases and general Nintendo handheld discussion.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

*snip*
Old old info, goodbye.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > How do you identify yourself? *Best troll that doesn't get banned*
> ...



If trolling were an artform, @emigre would be Monet, The Beatles, and Orson Welles all rolled into one...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...



You gotta appreciate a guy for what he does best


----------



## Edgedancer (Aug 12, 2012)

Hey guys. Long time member Edgedancer here.
Actual name, James. Currently 21 years old, studying to be a primary school teacher and have finished a minor in creative writing. I live in Canberra, Australia. I got into piracy big time about 4-5 years ago with the DS wish transitioned to the wii. While I enjoyed free games, it totally sucked the enjoyment out of many of the titles and only went on to finish a few of them. Now I play a lot of 360 and smartphone games. I work as a waiter in a restaurant. I spend my free time working, studying, hanging with my (amazing) girlfriend, reading, writing and just chilling out really. Not a hell of a lot much else to talk about but I answer pretty much anything anyone would ask. So hopefully, even though I am not very active on here, the members that do know me, now know me a bit more about the lovable lurker Edgedancer.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Aug 12, 2012)

My name is [i don't wanna tell my first name u_u] Gomes, i'm 15 years old, i live in a small city in São Paulo and i'm a student. My english is horrible, y'know (but i'm trying to improve). And i'm very annoying ;3

I began to play games when i was 7 years old (2004). My first console was a psone, and the first game i've played was Pac Man World
Consoles i own: DS lite, 3DS, GP2X Wiz, GBA SP and a gaming PC
My favorite game series: Ace Attorney, Professor Layton, Super Mario Bros., Kirby, Kingdom Hearts, Megaman (all the series!), Metroid, Sonic The Hedgehog, WarioWare, Castlevania, Contra, The Legend Of Zelda, Turok, AC, GTA, Scribblenauts.

I love technology stuff, like PCs, Smartphones, etc.
I hate arrogant people.
My favorite kind of movie is comedy.
I'm a bit shy with people i don't know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




My favorite food? There are so many... but one of my favorite plates is rice and bean with beaf and fried potatoes.

What brought me here? I forgot.


----------



## Devin (Aug 12, 2012)

My name is Devin, you can call me Devin.
I'm currently 17 years old, I will be 18 in March.
I live in sunny Florida.
I don't have a job.
I have a PSP, Wii, 3DS, PS Vita, and 6 Xbox 360 systems. (Two of which I broke tinkering with it.)
If something is "hackable", and in my range of work. It'll be "hacked". I only buy games for systems that aren't hacked.
I'm a fan of the Kingdom Hearts series, as well as the Bioshock series.
I have a small amount of trustworthy friend I stay in contact with.
I found this Forum, from another Forum. Called game-hackers.com. They were supposed to do a cross-forum Tempcast that never happened.
I stick around for the Userbase, to help people by either offering my services to answering their questions.
I identify myself as a gamer, that enjoys reading and sometimes writing (reviews). Who likes to tinker, and repair electronics. In addition to modding them of course. A somewhat helpful(?) user, I suppose but that's up for others to decide.

That's about it, nice thread Vulpes.


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2012)

Devin said:


> My name is Devin, you can call me Devin.
> I'm currently 17 years old, I will be 18 in March.
> I live in sunny Florida.
> I don't have a job.
> ...



Your one day older then I am!


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2012)

The more posts I see in this thread...the more I'm starting to think vulpes is running a phishing scam...and I fell for it.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 12, 2012)

My name is Michael.
I am currently 17 years old.
I like in Wisconsin.
Don't know how long I been playing video games, it started with either the N64 or the PS1.
I have a DS Lite, PS3, PS2, Xbox 360, Wii, and GBA (IT'S STILL GOOD!).
I usually hack my game consoles, but afraid most of the time taking something apart (Although I wasn't really afraid with my current 360 since I did it a bunch of times with broken ones).
I don't have a job but I sell parts and other crap on eBay to make my own money (still looking for a job though).
I enjoy drawing, reading, experimenting with my PC, and most of all play video games.
I guess you can say I do things most teenagers don't really care about.


----------



## Zaertix (Aug 12, 2012)

Devin said:


> My name is Devin, you can call me Devin.
> I'm currently 17 years old, I will be 18 in March.
> I live in sunny Florida.
> I don't have a job.
> ...




The only other Temper that I know of that lives in my state.

My name is Joe.
Floridian.
22
360, DS, 3DS
Tacos.
Web-Host
Reviewer
The end.


----------



## Bake (Aug 12, 2012)

I have no idea how I got here. I assume I needed help with something but decided to stay cause of the community here.

Anyway about me.
My real name is Luka. I'm known as Bake online. Made that name up for a some lame MMO that I started playing few years ago. Later I started playing a lot of private servers of that game and made a lot of online friends whom I have on skype.
I used to be called "ortomedius" here, if anyone remembers but I doubt it since I barely posted here. Still lurked around tho.

I prefer JRPGs. Team Fortress 2 for some fun here and there.
Favourite games: Persona 3 and 4, TWEWY, FFX, Devil Survivor, Chrono Trigger., Kingdom Hearts. Probably missed some.
I used to be a FF fan but Persona caught my eye and characters were simply loveable. Made me realize how FF always had bland characters. Also Persona was pretty hard so I tried Shin Megami Tensei games which are hard (but annoying, fake difficulty) so I'm on that too now. Games like these also made me start playing games on hard instead of normal difficulty.
I also really like game music.

I'm attending college tho I must say I'm not doing too great due to my laziness. I was like that in elementary and high school but I could always fix things. Time is an issue here so I better get to work eh?

I don't have much friends in real life. I have one guy who I go out with almost every day but that too is getting rarer. He turned 180° and now is a hardcore Christian so some topics we discussed also had to change. I don't believe in what he believes but we're still friends.
I do know quite a lot of people but I can't really say all of them are my friends since we barely hang out. We are on good terms and have nice talks when we meet.
However this is what makes me sad the most. Friends are really important and cheer up one's life. I wish I had that.

I could go on but some people say I'm like a woman so I better stop lol


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> 
> 
> > Oh hey everyone![...]
> ...


My sarcasum detector exploded.
You owe me a new one.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Luigi2012SM64DS said:


> plasma dragon007 said:
> 
> 
> > xAC3L3G3NDx said:
> ...



Except for the fact that I wasn't being sarcastic.  I've seen grown men and young adults come into this forum and act as shitty as a 14 year old on Xbox Live does.  I'm amazed that he as a 12 year old has the maturity level to post like a sane, respectable person on this site, when there are many who are years older than him who lack that ability.  Seriously.  Props to the kid.  I'm not joking.


----------



## 1234turtles (Aug 12, 2012)

My name is Quinton ,i'm from Virginia ,and i'm 17 years old.
My favorite genre is rpgs
I play handheld and play station
i'm currently going to be a senior in high school.
I'm looking for a career in computer networking.
I have completely forgot what brought me here but all I know is I love this place and I wish I was more active.
I don't know how to identify myself I guess i'm just another guy with a low post count.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I agree with you Plasma.

14 year olds on Live are a fucking pain in the bum.
They just opened the naughty words dictionary and think it's okay to call everyone names cause their safely at home.

You kill them and they call you a cheater, hacker, idk.
They kill you and you're a noob or you should gtfo cause you can't play etc etc etc.

Youngsters that are mature for their age are incredibly rare to stumble upon.


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Aug 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...


Can i be jelous now?


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, I'm Nick and I typically go by DrOctapu on the interbutts. I came here for DS homebrew news, lurked for a while, and ended up joining to join one of the Tempmas compos. I stuck around for reasons unknown. I'm probably most active in the EoF. My favorite console of all time is Playstation 2, favorite handheld is either the GBC or PSP, and my favorite game is Mother 3. I play the ukulele and I suck at it. I'm a dude, about 6'4-5, and I'm pants-meltingly sexy, obviously. I enjoy reading, playing vidya games, occasionally watching anime, and long walks on the beach. I am also currently not wearing pants.

I hope this was enlightening.


----------



## chris888222 (Aug 12, 2012)

I guess many of you know I'm a giant weeaboo...

Hi, my name is Chris (actually its Christopher but that name is such a mouthful). Those numbers "888222" at the end of my username are just plain random and bear no significant purpose. I live in Singapore. I hated my country at first (including most of my relatives here) but I tried to swallow the fact that I don't have enough money to migrate. So yeah, I'm now quite okay about it.

I'm Chinese (no not from PRC - I absolutely have NO IDEA why people think that Chinese = PRC on any website I've seen so far), but my mom is straits-born. I know English, Chinese (Mandarin - Forced learning, Hakka is my first language and some Cantonese) together with some very simple Japanese (mostly from Video Games). I took a few lessons last year but i backed out because of my hectic schedule, but I intend to take up classes again at the end of this year.

What led me to this forum? Thank ShopTemp. Without them, I didn't even know this forum existed. It all started with a Supercard DSTWO purchase. Come to think of it, my first post was in the wrong section. 

What made me stay? Well... Actually I left this forum for a good 1 - 2 years after my first query on DSTWO. One day, I thought I'd check back for any updates on my cart. I'm hooked ever since.

I like gaming, mostly J-RPGs. I don't mind a couple of shooters too since I was influenced by my friends who were CoD freaks. I love Pokemon as it represents my childhood, but once I defeat the champion normally I'll stop playing it until the next version is released. My fav version is Ruby/Sapphire, least fav is Emerald (I found it an unnecessary rehash).

I own a PS3 (private gaming with my relatives and close friends), 3DS (going to be sold off next week), 3DS LL (replacing that problematic 3DS), PS Vita (currently used by my bro for excessive YouTube) and a PS2. I used to have a 360 but I just could not afford maintaining my Gold.

Okay. Ciaox.


----------



## ars25 (Aug 12, 2012)

So my name is Anthony i'm 14 and in 3 days i will start my nineth grade year
I'm the youngest of 4 and the smartest of the bunch and ironicly the tallsest
i look older than my actual age i have a beard in which my friends always pester me into shaving it and from the bunch i'm the most intelegent although i do tend to act stupid to the point that it looks like i am
i also hate reading although when i do it's some thing that interist me
i have a really short attention span and i forget things really fast due to hitting my head when i was little 
What Brought me here was my ttds in which i needed help with my ttds 
My favorite consoles are the snes n64 gamecube and and the 3ds the first three are due to me playing them as a kid the 3ds is due to the virtual consle allowing me to play some of my faviorite games of the gb when i was little


----------



## The Milkman (Aug 12, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Luigi2012SM64DS said:
> 
> 
> > plasma dragon007 said:
> ...



This. 
The fact that even our more "respectible" members
still squabble like 10 year olds over stupid shit
*cough*SoulMcComunism-Sama*cough*
yet an actual 10 year old can be both mature and sociable is something rare and speaks to his character.


----------



## Narayan (Aug 12, 2012)

finally done reading through the thread....



Spoiler: games



so lets start when i was playing counter strike and dota 8 years ago. after that, i was introduced to online games with mu online, and later tried ragnarok, gunbound, audition, ran online, and few others. then 5 or 6 years ago, i stuck into playing rf online until i went to college where i got stuck with dota again around 5 years ago. and for 2 years, it's only college, gf, rf online/dota. balancing those 3 were not easy so gf only lasted for 9 months. she was 14 and i was 17.

then 3 years ago, my brother told me about visual boy advance. where i could play pokemon. i was like, what? there's a pokemon game?  i was really into pokemon when i was 9 in 1999, but just watched the anime, never knew there was a game. so i looked for it and played emerald 368. then i saw no$gba and played diamond and platinum. when hgss came out 2 years ago, there was the random freezing near a certain town when using no$gba. i kept lurking here until i got impatient and asked some few questions under the name game01.

if you disregard my eof postcount, i think i was most active in the ds section most, doing naughty stuff, and helped a bit. first i was just interested in emulating pokemon games.
then after joining gbatemp. i found  out other ds games i could emulate, like twewy, 999, rune factory.
but sometime last year when some people left and there wasn't much activity w/ the ds, i  stayed only in blogs/eof like i do now. i also lost interest in ds games and went back to playing dota and rf online for a few months until i noticed rf online became pay-to-win. gave my account for free to someone else. end of my mmorpgs.

february last year, with some miracle, i found a job! it was nothing big. just small but with the money i earned i was able to buy a psp so i could play p3p. played several other games, corpse party, radiant mythology, silent hill, ys seven, 3rd birthday, dissidia duodecim etc. also functions as my mp3 player and ebook reader.

now i only play dota 2. got my invite feb this year but started playing a few months ago. and maybe i would also become active in playdota forums.




coming to gbatemp also broadened my fields of interest. i was already reading manga online, but thanks to some members here i now watch anime. at first i watch any subs but eventually got favorites. there's a link in my profile to my MAL account where i keep track of what i watched and read.



Spoiler: temp



in my time here in temp, i did some bad things though i never got warned. met different people, i was a bit close with zorua first before he vanished. then there was CA[numbersnumbers] in the banned thread. paarish, we became close due to a yaoi image coming from somewhere i think. then we constantly talked after that.
he and fi also though about making the kanonno trio where we 3 had kanonno avatars and confused some members. frozen also overtook my eof postcount when i wasn't looking.
and when prowler was Bitch Squad. we made the Prinny Squad.  

at first i hated emigre at first, then i laughed at his jokes that i found myself asking "why had i hated him?" he's really awesome.

blogs were awesome before when it was still with the forums. it was more serious than the eof, but more loose than general off-topic.
but now it's just blogs.



i'm Narayan, 22 years old. living in the Philippines. single.

i'm also an atheist, unless god shows himself in front of me. i don't really reject religion, in fact i like some of their laws or beliefs. but i'm just the person who only believes the one with better proof.
i like surprises and i'm curious about uncommon things. something that don't occur everyday. but for uncommon things it's like, "real" aliens and not just "talking about" aliens.
i also like reading books, currently i'm reading A Song of Fire and Ice second book.

i am forgetful though, i forget a lot.  my attention quickly diverts to another in just a matter of seconds. it's really a big problem when playing games and doing some stuff. maybe it's coz i lack of sleep.

also, i love cats. or anything cute and fluffy.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 12, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> The more posts I see in this thread...the more I'm starting to think vulpes is running a phishing scam...and I fell for it.



I can certainly see where you might think that. There's no way for me to prove my intentions, but hopefully you'll see the truth in what I have to say. 
GBAtemp has always been home to elitism and argumentativeness. 
And in the months that I've been absent, those schisms have only become deeper. 
I'm tired of seeing it. 
So now I'm trying to get people to express who they really are. 
Because when we all see that there is a real person at a real PC typing on a real keyboard behind each of these names, rather than some unnamed and faceless enemy, maybe we'll be able to work together as a community again. 
I want this place to be peaceful, to be useful, and to be something more than the cesspool that it's rapidly heading toward. 
That's my entire purpose. 
If you feel the need to edit your information out of your previous posts, go right ahead. 
I haven't saved it in any way. 
But I thank you for sharing when you felt comfortable in doing so.


----------



## Langin (Aug 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > The more posts I see in this thread...the more I'm starting to think vulpes is running a phishing scam...and I fell for it.
> ...



It seems like you have good intentions for this place, I noticed your absence though. I didn't change too much did I?  Still my K-pop self ;P


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 12, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > The more posts I see in this thread...the more I'm starting to think vulpes is running a phishing scam...and I fell for it.
> ...


I think Old8oy was just being facetious.  

I, on the other hand, _totally_ think you're running a phishing scam 

*EDIT*
Oh, and I _added_ some education info to my original post.  I expect some biochem-related spam in my mailbox on the 'morrow.


----------



## Law (Aug 12, 2012)

Copying Mr. Fox and just making some edits.

Hello everyone, my name is Law, but I'd prefer it if you called me Mr. Dong, or some derivative. 
I'm currently 20 years old. 
I'm a handsome, super intelligent, quick witted young man living in South East England. 
I am a secret agent.
I like all kinds of video games, especially ones with lots of explosions. 
My favourite video game ever is Alpha Protocol. I also enjoy the Metal Gear series. 
I am a (diagnosed) compulsive liar and a sociopath.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 12, 2012)

Law said:


> Copying Mr. Fox and just making some edits.
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is Law, but I'd prefer it if you called me Mr. Dong, or some derivative.
> I'm currently 20 years old.
> ...



HE LIVES.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 12, 2012)

Law said:


> I am a (diagnosed) compulsive liar and a sociopath.



And there's the whole undiagnosed awesomeness that went unmentioned.



EON said:


> I noticed your absence though. I didn't change too much did I?  Still my K-pop self ;P



The absence was unintentional. It's part of the job, unfortunately. For four months out of the year I'm sure to be damn busy. (and from the looks of things, I'll still be busy for those other eight months.....just not quite so busy as during milking season.)


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 12, 2012)

My name is Dave, but online I usually go by RchUncleSkeleton (Rich Uncle Skeleton was shortened due to being created as an AOL SN back in 98', which only allowed for 16 characters), which was a "character" mentioned on the simpsons in the episode where an old bum claimed he created Itchy and Scratchy. On YouTube I go by SmaaaashTV.

I am a 28 year old Germanic/Nordic/Scottish/Swedish-American from Southern California. I love science fiction and fantasy films such as Back to the Future, Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings and anything having to do with medieval or time travel. 
I love cartoons like Rockos Modern Life, Ducktales, Spongebob, Regular Show, Adventure Time and many other old Disney Afternoon, Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network shows. I also enjoy many shows such as Arrested Development, Heroes, Breaking Bad and many Anime series.

I am a musician and play Guitar, Drums, Ukulele and a bit of Piano. I currently play guitar and sing backup for an alternative rock/punk band called The Machine Age.

I am very much a "retro gamer" and don't really delve too much into current gen with the exception of a few Wii and DS games. My favorite console is the SNES and I pronounce it S-N-E-S, not sness. I own NES, SNES, GENESIS, N64, GAMECUBE, DS LITE, WII, PSP AND PS2. I never really cared for anything on PS3 or 360 and have not bothered to really play anything on them and wouldn't bother to buy either of them as of now.
I came to TEMP in research of DS flashcards but I do enjoy helping people and that's why I have stayed.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 12, 2012)

Law said:


> Copying Mr. Fox and just making some edits.
> 
> Hello everyone, my name is Law, but I'd prefer it if you called me Mr. Dong, or some derivative.
> I'm currently 20 years old.
> ...



From now on I'm referring to you as, "Law Dong Phooie". Kudos for anyone who gets the reference.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm Gahars, and no, the username doesn't really mean anything. I post a lot of science based articles in the USN; they're kind of my specialty at this point.

*What brought you here?* To quote Dr. Zoidberg, "Not a not a day goes by I don't ask myself the same question." Seriously though, another user (Guild McCommunist) recommended I join. I listened, I posted, and here I am today.
*Why did you stick around?* I enjoy commentating, arguing, and cracking wise; GBAtemp let's me indulge in all three.
*How do you identify yourself?* Eddie Punster. Is that a good answer?


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey fellow tempers, my name is Xavier i'm a frenchie and 32 yo, +1 in a few months. I'm the youngest of a family of 4, 1 bro and 2 sisters. My dad passed from cancer several years ago and i live with my mom and bro. One of my sis, the younger of the two, have a daugther, my niece which is already 12 yo. I try to contribute raising up well, since i hate the way she is growing as a rotten spoiled lil princess.

I live in the north-eastern France, in a small town with nothing nearby but some forests and fields.. The main attraction is the Germany frontier really close by and Metz city about a hour away by drive.

My first gaming memories are from Game & Watch sets, i had one game with Mario vs Donkey Kong jumping barrels to save the girl and another with Mario & Luigi using some insecticide sprays on flies and ants and spiders getting down plants?
First console i had was the NES, mainly for MEGAMAN 2 which i tried on a free testing set in a supermarket and was mind blown, it was the stage of the waterfall, Bubble man.. Spectacular!!
Had a megadrive, gameboy, gamegear, snes, psone, dreamcast, ps2, ds, dsi xl, psp, wii. Bro has the ps3.

I'm not proud to state i was an early pirate back in the snes days, using the "super wild card" set to put games on floppies. Then burning cd's on the psone then dvd's for the pstwo with their soldered chip.. Then the flashcard for dsphat pirating some gba games (supercard SD) and nds games (got a dsonei and dstwo cards too for my now dsi xl), and my last pirating was by getting tons of wii isos for the usbloader..

By late 2011 i decided to give up on the bad act as i had the infamous piracy syndrome, collecting and not playing anything.. I try now to redeem myself and got rid of ALL that i gathered over the years, be it snes floppies or ps1/2 cd and dvd, burned movies etc.. Buying all of my games now and i only save a legal backup copy of those i legaly own. The only pirated content left to be found at my place are on my hard drive real few movies and series (desperate housewives, dexter). Because i'm not rich enough for those still, i am sorry.. Though i do not collect i delete after viewing, the least i can do for now.

Computer wise, my bro had an Amstrad CPC 6128 back in the early 90's, and i got Pc's since early 2000 but my first "real gaming rig" came just a few months ago, it's still a budget one but enough to run decently all the current technology. I have a terrific backlog to catch up to, as my signature goes. But im slowly getting there.
My favorite game might well be Final Fantasy IV, the snes version i played back in the 90's brought a tear to my eye and this is rare with videogames. So many memorable and likable cast for characters and story..
Favorite genre of games i'm more an action aventure and rpg person. Favorite music are grunge and pop/rock all the way and can't say i like hip hop very much. Especially french rap.. Favorite litterature and movies i like horror and fantastic, gross comedies and sometimes romantic stuff. Manga, anime, dramas.. I left the train but i'm open to enjoy more korean dramas someday i find them very sweet and cute!! Best i recall watching were, densha otoko and full house..

What brought me here, obviously infos about flashcards and rom translations for NDS hacking.
Why i stick around, i've grown to like the community all in all and the forum layout is far too familiar by now to just kick it from my bookmark.
How do i identify myself, mainly by my birthname "xavier" or "xav" for short, as my parent's son, as a brother and a friend..

That's all folks, i'll edit this if anything else.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Aug 13, 2012)

Hai there!
My names Zerosuit Connor. Derived from Zerosuit Samus (Connor being my first name). I love android and gaming hence I own an Xperia Play and develop fiercly for it. I stand for pride, rights, individuality (no seriously) and pretty much all things human.
I came her as a nieve twelve year old during the pokefloods (yes the pokemon black and white release floods), curently at 15 I've really changed and learnt a lot from my fellow members and have tried to contribute to the best of my ability.
I've stayed here as I have friends, to name a few:
@DinohScene
@Paarish
@Vulpes Abnocto
@Black-Ice
@Raulpica
@Alanjohn(LoLNo)
My thirst for knowledge isn't always quenched and my hunger for helping, teaching and contributing still grows. I learn more and more on a daily basis and as a plus get to see @Gahars jokes, wisecracks and puns (which always make my day  )
I see myself as a noob in some areas and well known in others, In the future I plan to open a service where people submit a model number of their phone and I build/port a rom for them for free! I have had great times and even greater fun during my stay at GBAtemp.net and I plan to stay a while longer.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, I'm Be- erm... Bobby.

I'm Christian. I just turned 17 last month. I live in the US and just got a job working for a local Dairy serving ice cream. I'm generally a pretty quiet fellow, on the internet and in real life. I mostly lurk the 'Temp but I post every once in a while. I don't even remember why I joined. I was probably just looking for something to do. That's the reason I'm still here, it gives me something to do. Anything to take my mind off the usual things I can't stop thinking about. Hah.

I like snowboarding, and I'm an amateur programmer/homebrewer for the DS. My favorite bands mostly consists of metal bands. I do enjoy almost all kinds of music, for some reason, though, I like the lyrics of the metal bands that I listen to the most. Specifically, I like August Burns Red, Rise Against, Periphery, and quite a few others. As for non-metal, I like Graham Nash, Flobots, Audio Adrenaline, and some others.

My favorite video game series is Kingdom Hearts (see avatar ). I also like other JRPGs, Portal, Half-Life, Batman: Arkham Asylum and City, so on and so forth.

Uhm... that's it for my 'long-winded' introduction. The rest of me will remain a mystery  OOOoooOOoooOo


----------



## Nimbus (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I am Nimbus, and in some cases am known as Cinn on other sections of the internet. My real name is Mike.

Despite the latter of my onlne aliases sounding girlish, I am actually Male. It would be of interest to know however that I have finally accepted that I am Bisexual.

I am currently 24 years old

I am American, but also British through my Moms blood. I actually under British Law am entitled to dual citizenship due to this.

I came to the temp originally because I got tired of gamefaqs and stuff. I just needed a new place to chat in.

I work for the worst company in the world, and you dont need more than a single guess to find out what that is. I do my job well though, and people seem to appreciate me.

I am very very empathetic, I tend to feel bad when people are hurt and such, and I can get extremely emotional when this occurs "The last time it happened I cried for about half and hour on end, just bawling my eyes out"

I tend to have a very just heart, which sometimes gets me into trouble, but to be honest, I wouldnt ever get rid of this aspect about me. I really care about my friends and stuff, even if they are online friends that I have never met before irl, but I care only about the ones that I really trust.

Albiet I dont come off as being too spiritual, I have a very strong spiritual side. I belong to no religion as I now view them as cages, faith is all I need.

I have no political bias either, I actually really hate politics.

I am a total furfag. Deal with it bro. I've been one since I was 14 years old and I finally started not fearing others oppinions of it last year.

I have a strong inner gothy side to me, as well as several other quirks people would not expect. Alot of you may have never heard this about me, but thats because I was unwilling to accept it because I didnt know what others would think. I met a person recently that changed the way I thought about this by making me realize though accepting me as a friend that I shouldnt need to worry what others think.

I tend to be a total pokefag and I love the Kingdom Hearts series, as well as Zelda, Megaman, etc. I absolutely abhor physical sports and I rarely seem to work out, strangely enough, I am quite scrawny.

As for other traits, I discovered this year that I have a very severe alergy to artificial red food coloring (Of any kind). Even a slight amount in anything will set me off with nausia, stomacheaches, difficulty breathing, headaches off and on, ulcerlike pains, I could go on and on, but I dont think any of you would like to hear anything more. To put it short, a full bottle of Hawaian Punch could easily on any given day put me in the hospital. This comes with a blessing though, because I no longer consume much if any soda. Its pretty much Sprite, Green Tea, White Tea, and various assorted other teas, and I have never felt better in my life before.

I'm also this year trying to discover what and who is most important to me in life, and I think I'm pretty close to figuring out what and who.

As for being here, I rarely log on anymore. I have alot of stuff going on in my life and I honestly cant worry about whats going on on the Temp everyday anymore. To an extent my ability to care about it has vanished too.

As for the "why/should you care part" Well I'm not implying or even suggesting that you absolutely must care, but I'm not going to stop you from doing so either. Basically you can either give two fawns, or not give a singe fawn this day.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 13, 2012)

I joined in 2002, after following KiVan from his previous website.
I came for ROM, I stayed for knowledge and community.
I always been interested by video games, emulation, consoles and development. Anything related to computers and technology.

I like helping other users, but I'm less active since few months.

If you want a really detailed information on me, look the spoilers, beware it's long!
If not, you can skip them and look at the bottom only 



Spoiler: Common info



*Favorite Games genre:*
A-RPG
Adventure
Action
RPG
and open to any other genre except sport games.

*Favorite console:*
SNES: Lot of great games, very good time spent on it, and nostalgia
DS : Great handheld for his innovative touchscreen, tested a lot of games, and homebrew, still a lot of games I want to play, but in fact never played any games fully because of missing time 
Wii : For hacking and development purpose it's a great console. Lot of homebrew!
PS1/PS2: for all their RPG, Adventure and action games!
PS4 : great console, good and nice game, lot of choices

*Owned consoles:*
More info on my wiki page.

*Played games:*
More info in my signature

*I like:*
Animation (Japanese for the majority, but I like discovering new horizon and new creator from different countries. I'm open to any form of arts)
Music (game/anime OST)
Movie/TV Series (action, scifi, fantastic, drama, comedy, etc., up to historical and documentary)
Video games (Playing, Hacking, programming)
Anything related to technology, science, language, culture.
Learning new things from many domains, watching informative TV programs, learning many things and accumulating knowledge.
Anything which require knowledge
I like sharing and helping other people. Though, I tend to become annoyed when people think I'm just a vending machine serving help.

*I dislike:*
Socializing
Playing on PC: for me the computer is a tool to work and learn. To play I choose Home consoles.

*Would like (joke inside):*
• An Airship  (too many video games! ... but airship are rare now, only few companies are building them)
• Going to space, and seeing space exploration a reality one day.
• Scientist working together to develop new technology instead of putting money in wars. (going to mars = same cost as 2 days of war)

*Fun-fact:*
Liking video games, mostly RPG, directed me to japan. Learning Japanese and learning the country's culture.
In 2001, while playing PSO on dreamcast (my first online game), I met a Japanese player, with whom I became friend and chatted a lot. While playing, I told him that I would like to go to Japan one day, and he invited me to his home in Tokyo in 2002.



I moved everything else to my blog.
if you looked for it, look in my blog.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Aug 13, 2012)

The name is pyromaniac123 cause I like burning things. Joined after downloading a few patches for various games.

What brought you here? The internet.
Why did you stick around? Other forums are shit and because everyone is so friendly and nice.
How do you identify yourself? By my name.


----------



## Lily (Aug 13, 2012)

Cyan wins this thread.


----------



## Cyan (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeahhh I won   

That took me all my afternoon to write that!
I wasn't sure if I'd post it as there are some personal things, but I did. it's what this thread was for.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like fun and although I usually detest speaking about myself this is stuff that happened as opposed to talking myself up so I guess I will join in.

*The basics*
I go by FAST6191 in this circle of the internet. Nobody cares about real names back in meatspace and I figure it matters less on the internet.
Age... has not really mattered for over a decade for me save perhaps a drop in vehicle insurance prices (not that I feel the need for one) so I do not really pay attention to it.
Location- here, there and everywhere but for the most part somewhere in the M11 corridor/London commuter band, running around mainland Europe or occasionally the Northwest US.
Occupation- I pretty much count as unemployable as given the choice I will not work in finance or retail and there is not a lot else going on so I mess around with SME IT and engineering under the guise of being self employed. Strictly speaking I am probably supposed to be a failure analysis/reverse engineer with a metallurgy focus, something which I do use the skills of quite often but not enough that I can ignore IT entirely. I probably would go for a "proper job" but I went travelling/on holiday instead of funding my inclusion in/joining the UK's best export so I would really have to put some effort in to do that now.

*Games and other entertainment*
Games.... in any aspect of entertainment I am not that discerning; I do not really value my time and if you made something completely without merit then it would probably have merit by the virtue of the lack of it as far as I am concerned. To this end put it in front of me and I will probably both play it and gain some measurement of enjoyment from it. If I am seeking it then I usually avoid fictional/narrative comedy unless it is black comedy or truly surrealist but other than that I will play/watch/read/experience it. I have something of a penchant for open/large world games with a non-linear or bigger picture bent but I appreciate a well designed puzzle/level as well.
On the flip side it takes an awful lot to truly impress me and it means I consider a lot of the new shiny to be purely mechanical fun and, much like masturbation, much of the specifics and broad notes can safely be forgotten shortly after it is over. Certainly the middle of the road dross is better now than it ever was as are the high notes but if you are going to try telling me the new COD/Halo/Forza/Need for speed/whatever is all that and more I will probably laugh at you: although at time of conversation they might the most highly polished examples of what they are trying to do things have been acceptable for quite some time now.

*Some more boring stuff/history/philosophy*
I was given a toolkit when I was five years old for Christmas and promptly pulled everything apart before (mostly) putting it back together and that has not stopped since for anything I have come into contact with (real things, electronics, software, food, people.....). This also meant I got into modding things (pull it apart and figure out how it works often leads to "if I just did that it would be better") but much like the rest of life we do not consult me on aesthetics* so most of that is purely about the practical uses. Computers came along and got picked up a) because even my idiot younger self could see the value in knowing how one worked as time went on and b) because pulling apart real things gets expensive very quickly but reformat/restore backups and carry on with life is not expensive at all. This said for all I might be involved in I do not consider myself a programmer at present, even if I am slowly changing that (just getting to the point where I can compare and contrast computer languages as a regular linguist might to see what the differences are and what led to what and when it happened).

*this said despite not caring how things look I do actually really enjoy making video although this is probably more to do with the technical side of things than the end result and equally why few have ever seen anything I have done.

I try not to do it much around here but I greatly enjoy winding people up, especially the really high strung people that do not take a lot of effort to push over the edge, and I am probably an unofficial telemarketer training desk nowadays because of it. Just to contrast with Vulpes on matters of lying I tend not to do it as I do not care for anything it might gain me (makes being self employed kind of hard when what I pass off as a conscience will not push for things) but I do greatly enjoy the practice and science of lying and psychological manipulation/trickery; call it social engineering, call it magic, call it interrogation/interview tactics, call it visual/sensory psychology or call it something that usually sits in the lists of synonyms or related topics for any of those and I enjoy it. Most of my acquaintances are drawn from those that also find such things amusing and can both see and redirect things when someone tries to use similar tactics on them although there is a decided overlap between that and people with a proper trade or skill set which also helps.
The previous paragraph probably leads onto religion and given all the ones I have seen largely revolve around using said manipulative techniques for lesser purposes. With my coming from a science/knowing how things work/fan of logic background it has left me with something of a disdain for organised religion, to the point that I would probably call it a net negative as of about 80 years ago. However I consider knowing the workings and ideas of religion (major and most minor), philosophy and mythology to be a vital part of being a learned person of any shade as well as the broad strokes of how it all plays out across human history.

Such a mindset usually means I come off as distant, not very talkative, unfeeling/cold/unobservant and lazy, none of which are especially true (certainly some of those that mistook me for those things have come off worse for it) but I rarely bother to discourage such thinking as it cuts out almost all drama.

Running around- gyms bore me senseless and assuming you are not in a hot desert where you need something to make do I struggle to think why anybody would want to use one, also team/competitive sports are not far behind but those I can see the merit of. This said you are likely to find me halfway up a mountain, playing run away from the sea (that game never gets old but unlike beat the bus on my skateboard I have yet to win a session of run away from the sea) or running through woods. I do not feel the need to be super fit but being able to peddle all day, walk all day, put in a decent day of site work or run about 2km without passing out at the end/being able to get up and do it all over again is worth being able to do.

Personal history- I have personal examples of motorbikes perhaps not being the safest transport method but even though their absence is notable frankly old people die, unhealthy people die and some of those that might be said to be unlucky die. Couple that with my being a white male that is healthy, somewhat fearless (there is little worth actively fearing), physically adept, speaks English and with a comfortable family life that never really had to worry about passing exams* and would not have cared if failure did happen means there is a decided lack of adversity to have been overcome. Between the efforts of my parents and myself most of my youth was spent meeting interesting people, learning interesting skills, visiting interesting places and doing interesting things (usually figuring out how things work); school was boring as anything but if a government is duty bound to fund some toys for me I will make my own fun as indeed I did, I will note I lucked out and for the most part got a bunch of largely jaded teachers that relished the chance to actually teach people something other than the nonsense that passes for a curriculum (something I did not properly realise until a couple of years after it was over). The worst that ever happened there was an idiot or two deciding that I was "wrong" for having long hair but as I was already a cynical misanthrope it was just more evidence of there being idiots in the world and nothing to be concerned about. If it was not already obvious as far as I am concerned education by itself means nothing next to actually knowing something and indeed saying something like "I would know as I am doing a course in blah" as opposed to arguing properly is usually one of those red flags that I am not talking to a brilliant person. Other red flags include "what do you do for a living?" as an opening line (or close enough to it/jumping to your job) in a conversation, house prices/pension performance and your children (minor possible exceptions if you are a first time parent or I know your children) among other things unless there is something truly out of the ordinary in any of those- other things I can find very boring (or maybe even narcolepsy inducing in the case of pokemon, kingdom hearts and almost all things called football) but I will usually appreciate you have an interest in something.

*eidetic memory is a big stretch but I can parrot just about any textbook I read but in my own words which usually makes for a passing grade in just about everything without a lot of effort on my part, this then leaves plenty of time to get on with the business of actually learning something.

*Why GBAtemp?*
I lurked for some time back in GBA emulation days and was a member of some device specific forums after I got back into modchips and flash carts, there was a mandatory signup one day (guest traffic was a bit ridiculous or something) and I joined then but did not post for ages; I have often wondered if I was the first to do so after that block. Been around ever since trying to follow the "if you are going to post something then try to make the internet a better place with it" idea and although my posting history probably says otherwise I consider that I am here for the ROM hacking and high concept discussion of games. I must have picked the right place as the one time competitors as it were all seem to be gone or shadows of their former selves (either glorified ad boards or almost archives).


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2012)

You always write long sentences! and often add parentheses and sub-subject, and reports.
I sometime have difficulty to understand what I'm reading and have to read it two times 


Isn't it hard to have eidetic memory? You can memorize everything without even trying or do you have to "forget" things in order to make some room to learn new things?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah sorry about my rather lengthy sentences- I have been trying to cut them down a bit, be a bit more comma (beyond lists) happy, semicolon happy and forgo the footnotes and bracketed text but that was an exercise in adding things which means it ends up a mess unless I rewrite it or format it loads.

As for eidetic memory, such that it can be considered to exist, I have no idea about the specifics/what it would be like as I do not have it but I believe it is less of a learned trait* and more of a you have it (born or through injury) or you do not. Certainly I can not do something like redraw a sky line from memory unless I cook up an algorithm for the measurements but the sort of stuff they want those 16 to 21 or so to be able to learn to pass exams (usually not a great deal of note) is something I can memorise easily enough or at least the gist of it- if I had to try pinning it down it seems more to stem from my not usually trying to actually cram and more just reading it like I would a throwaway novel.


*this said some of the stuff those that practice memory can do is amazing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6PoUg7jXsA


----------



## Law (Aug 14, 2012)

He is named FAST6191 because his posts only take him 6.191 seconds to write.


----------



## Lemmy Koopa (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I'll part-take in this thread.
I'm not going to reveal my name for now, but I'll be happy to talk about other stuff.

So, I'm currently 22, born Dec 11, 89. I live in Ohio state, USA of course.
My life is a long complicated map, but in no way to say that I'm self-righteously proclaiming it's more complicated than anyone elses, just complicated in my perspective.

I love games, of course, or else I wouldn't be here, but I can't exactly call myself a modern gamer, as I can't afford new games these days. My gaming love mostly stands towards the 8-bit Nintendo systems, between the NES and the gameboy series, though I've been continuing Nintendo handheld gaming up to the regular DS. Like I said, I can't really afford games, and the latest console I have is the Wii, which isn't actually mine in the first place though. If I'm gaming it's something relatively cheap on the internet, probably that I only paid once for, like currently Minecraft or TF2.

I actually play a lot of games on my GBA/DS with my flashcart. They're usually actually emulators for old systems though, but I find it rather enjoyable, and neat to have a suite of nostalgic retro games in the palm of my hand. I believe what even got me to buy a flashcart was originally strictly for PocketNES. In fact, my favorite NES game, or even game of all time is StarTropics, and I was ecstatic to play that game on my GBA as a kid in 04.

I also have a huge interest in music. My music tastes spans very widely, but I'm mostly into rock music, more specifically at the moment, (90's) Alt Rock and Indie Rock.

Some of my favorite bands are:
The Smashing Pumpkins
Dinosaur Jr
Thrice
My Bloody Valentine
Hot Water Music

As an avid music fan, I'm also somewhat of a musician, or at least I'd like to think I am. I play guitar, and am working on playing Keyboard/Piano as well as singing. I've played guitar for nearly 10 years now, and am trying to make my own music now, after investing in an audio interface and music equipment. It's been hard but I'm getting there.

I am also a game programmer, not to say I'm the best, but I believe I've developed into a nicely decent game designer. I've been currently working on a project called "Zoda's Revenge 2" which is a fan sequel to the StarTropics series, and not to brag, but I am incredibly proud of it so far, as it actually feels like a really nice game instead of just messing around in Game Maker or something.
In the process of programming and designing games, I also have some graphical skill, but am not very good with texturing.

Speaking of graphics, I also draw as a hobby, and tried some animation last year, but it's very tedious. Examples can be seen in my avatar and sig, made by me.


A little more about me about my time on the Internet:
I've been on the internet for more then a decade now, since starting as a kid and now an adult. I went by the name "Lemmy Koopa" recently because on an online game I'm too ashamed to mention the name of, I formed a group where everyone was a koopaling, and I was Lemmy. I decided to revive it recently, and I had a lot of fun doing so, so I went along with the name from how fun it was, which eventually transferred to what is known as the Video Games Awesome community.

Video Games Awesome is an online video game stream show where the host and friends sit on a couch in a green-screen with the TV screen projected in the corner of the video. They have their own Minecraft server, which is basically where the community exploded, and I eventually became a commissioner for the show. This was a very happy time for me, but I recently quit due to high amounts of mental stress from change in my life.

I came here in hope for a nice community where I can make an outlet for other things I'm interested in. So far, I'm rather impressed and I enjoy the community here, and I hope you all can enjoy my presence as well. Thank you for reading this dreadfully long post.


----------



## mucus (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello I am Mike but you can call me mucus.
mucus is a lowercase proper noun, and that is because I said so.
I'm gonna be 28 in a few days, which sucks - I am tired of getting older, I wanna start getting younger again.
I mostly play RPG games, Pokémon and Final Fantasy are among my favorites.
I am also an avid gamer on android, but that platform handles casual type games much better for me.  So on there I play anything Kairosoft makes, also I run emulators for psx and all the oldies.
I have also been a long time pirate - I do so enjoy the thrill of getting more booty!

other stuff about me too... but that's not so important.


----------



## iFish (Oct 29, 2012)

Howdy!

I'm Geoff(pronounced as Jeph, Jeff, etc)
I'm 17 years old and I live in Canada. 
Currently attending college for computer science. 
My main interest is technology and computers, if you didn't already guess. 
I've been programming since I was 13 years and I started coding in Python. 
Though, I'm currently learning C++ with school and on my own with buddies.
People seem to think I'm some sort of Apple fanboy just because I like Apple products. Yet, I own a Nexus 7 and I use a Galaxy Nexus as my phone of choice and really don't dislike Windows. I actually love Windows 8. 
I don't really post much anymore, though.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Nov 2, 2012)

who the hell am i
im nukeboy95
who the hell are you?


----------



## Ethevion (Nov 3, 2012)

Name: Arpee
Age: 23
Weight: 160 lbs
Height: 5' 10"

I came to GBAtemp a few years ago. I can't remember what the reason was, but I'm here. I started off as a lurker and then joined. Even when I joined the community I was still a bit of a lurker, rarely posting. I'm not the biggest poster but I do post when interested or have something to share. I love art, cars, money, anime, video games, and working out. Want to know anything else? Let me know.


----------



## LinkFan16 (Nov 3, 2012)

I don't think I introduced myself when I joined in sometime in 2009, so here it goes.

My name is Sonja, but you may call me Sunny or by my Username - do as you like.
I'm currently 22 years old and live in a small town close to Hamburg, Germany.
Also I have a sister who is almost 12 years older than me, but we get along really well.
(And before you ask no, my sister is not part of this community)
I sadly don't have any job at the moment, but I'm hard at work on finding one, not an easy
task sometimes.

I found out about GBATemp as I was looking for some info on how to softmod the wii and
have been a long time lurker lurking around since somewhere in 2006, don't know why it took
me three whole years to finally join, lol.

This forum has been really helpfull to me and my Wii hacking adventures, so I gotta say a huge
thank you to all the people who contributed to the scene - be it as an actual developer, or a person
providing usefull info.

Aside from hacking Wiis, I love to play all kinds of games. The Legend of Zelda is the series I like the
most, being a big part of my childhood just like the Mario games. But I also enjoy games like Metroid
and Xenoblade Chronicles. If I need something to relax but also addicting, I play a good old game of Tetris.

As a person, I'm rather shy and need some time to get accustomed to new people. Mostly I'm calm and quiet,
but I have my crazy cheerfull moments, too, if the right people are around me. The people around me say I'm
a nice person, so there's gotta be some truth to this, right?

Besides playing games I love to listen to music - mostly post-grunge, so bands like Breaking Benjamin but also rock music.
Also I have high intereset in learning programming languages like C++, java and so on, but haven't made big steps forward
with that until yet. To get some very basic programming knowledge I explore the depths of the good old command prompt, which
can be quiet usefull, too. If there is no game to play and no music to listen to and I just can't look at the computer screen anymore,
you probably find me reading a book or drawing something. I just recently started drawing again, so I'm still improving.

While in school I also loved to be part of the drama club, but I had to leave it because of more important stuff. For the last year in
school I joined the choir, although I wouldn't say that I'm such a good singer (and getting a good result on singstar is not all that difficult, lol).

That should be about it. Yeah, I'm not really creative at writing introductions, but oh well.


----------



## Engert (Nov 6, 2012)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This thread isn't terribly important to most of our regular members.
> We know just about all of you, and we have a general idea what you stand for.
> But for our newest members, I'd like for you to consider this to be a mass introduction.
> I'll begin:
> ...


 
Would you like to be friends? 



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> And now I want to know about you.
> 
> What brought you here?
> Why did you stick around?
> ...


 
1. Nintendo games.
2. Nintendo games.
3. Engert.

I can hold my breath underwater for three minutes and i can drink a bottle of whiskey under five minutes then drive.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 6, 2012)

Who am I?

I'm fucking Hadrian, that's who!

I'm just a cunt basically but after a while some people like me, even the haters.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Nov 27, 2012)

Who am I?

I'm Cheren from pokemon Unova. Well... Anyone knows who I am so Imma outta here


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 4, 2012)

*What brought you here?*

I'm an old school gamer, and I was looking for information about flashcarts in 2009 for the newly released Nintendo DS.  (Having remembered that there are flashcarts for almost all Nintendo systems - from the Gameboy to the SNES.)   I wanted to read up on flashcarts before I made a purchase - I didn't for the GBA era, and I got a very shitty one.  (I finally caved, and bought a real R4...)

*Why did I stick around?*

I'm generally interested in technology and how to use it for different means.  I stayed because this forum is a huge source of knowledge and pinging ideas off of people is always good.  And there's no rampant sexism or homophobic comments.  (Thank you, moderators!)

*How do I identify myself?*

My name's Andrea, I'm 29, and a "mature" university student.  I live on residence (temporarily - because this small town is really terrible), and I'm an old-school gamer.  I'm also engaged to my fiancee, and she's a very crazy gamer girl as well.

My handle/screenname comes from an old email that I had created senior year of high school.  I have been calling myself "astrangeone" for a long time.

I'm also a computer geek.  I can build my own systems, and repair laptops.  My laptop right now is open to air (I spilled apple juice onto the keyboard)...stupid, right?

*Gamer Facts:*

I started out with the Nintendo/Famicom system.  I then moved on to the Nintendo Game Boy (I was one of the first adopters of the Game Boy!  It was a christmas gift from my parents), then moved up to the Game Gear (I remember beating Shinobi for this, and a Punch-Out boxing game for it), the SNES, and finally the PSP and DS series.  It's kind of funny that I never went into the N64 series, but that was because I was never at home (school and work).  So, basically, I love portable gaming, and the fact that it's competitive.

As a gamer, I usually am about RPGs, and fast puzzle games.  (I'm a big fan of Tetris - that was the first thing I bought on the eshop for the 3DS.)  However, these days with my lack of time in university, I've been making do with shooters and those quickie pick up and play games.  (Also, I dislike Farmville to the point to disgust!)

*Favourite Systems:*

_SNES:_  Great RPGs, great memories of great games.  I think my favourites are Mechwarrior, Castlevania and Mortal Kombat 2.  (And of course, Earthbound - nothing rocks more than a game with a sense of humor!)

_Game Gear:_  Yes, I was the weird kid who liked the Game Gear because it had colour.  I even had the television signal picker upper gadget for it.  (Yes, I watched television on that tiny, fuzzy screen.)  The games were a lot more fast paced than the Gameboy.

_XBox360:_  My fiancee has one, and I've played on her system (dirty!), and I liked it.  However, I'm terrified of going online, there are a lot of stupid, immature gamers in cyberspace. 

*Fun Fact: * I used to be the most introverted person, terrible at small talk and everything else.  Many years of working retail have boosted my self-confidence into the atmosphere and I can pretty much talk to everyone now.  I still prefer to be reading and playing video games to actually socializing, although.

On to the stats:

_Name:_ Andrea
_Age:_ 29
_Occupation: _ Student, occasional office temp (yikes!), computer repair geek
_Marital status:_ Engaged
_Children:_  not yet, I look forward to a lot of red tape...
_Weight:_ chubby, but healthy
_Current city of residence:_ Small University Town, outside of Niagara Falls
_Countries I Traveled to:_  China (Hong Kong and the mainland), many parts of the United States.
_Countries that I want to Travel to:_  France, Italy, Ireland
_Favorite food:_ sushi or pizza
_Favorite color:_ purple
_Favorite Movie:_ none, at the moment
_Favorite show:_ House, Untold Stories of the ER
_Systems owned (At the Moment):_ snes (yes, I have my refurbished one), DS Lite, and 3DS


----------



## Tux' (Dec 28, 2012)

*What brought you here?*

In a galaxy far far away... No, back in late 2008 I got a Wii and in 2009 I thought I wanted to play DVDs on it. So I googled and wound up here once. Even before that, I was going to purchase a flashcart and got redirected from the R4 forums to here. Was fun and glad to be back, hopefully I'll be able to stay!


*Why did I stick around?*

Kinda didn't, but I'm hoping to keep staying here and post some interesting things and actually contribute to the site and get to know more people and even meet some old people I know.

*How do I identify myself?*

Name's Evan, but call me Tux, Phlex, Lpp... Actually call me whatever the hell you want! Eighteen years old and yeah.

*Gamer Facts:*

First game I ever played was Super Mario Bros 2. After playing the NES for so long, my brother and I purchased an N64 and got Zelda and a few other games. After that my gaming collection grew and grew and yeah... Now I have too many games, some I haven't even touched yet.

Oh, and first handheld console was a Gameboy Pocket, and I still love playing me some Pokemon Red and will forever love it.

*Favourite Systems:*

PC, Wii, PS3! Also love me some NES and SNES.


----------



## Chary (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm Bart Simpson, who the h*ll are you?

Ahem.

*What brought you here?*

While being accidentally stuck in Summer School a year ago, I had to wait for the school staff to correct my record, and take me out of Summer School. Since I still had to be marked by school attendance records until further notice, I was stuck in the school's computer lab. During my purgatory, I just browsed the internet, for random stuff, and one day, I found a website (Lifehacker) which gave instructions on how to turn an original Xbox into a home theater system. Upon asking for further information on hacking the Xbox, I was directed to GBAtemp. From that point, I found a ton of cool things that I didn't know before. (Softmodding the Wii, CFW,  Flashcarts, ect) So, when I finally got pulled from Summer School, I began to hack the Xbox, and then browsed/lurked GBAtemp for all sorts of cool information. A few months later, I finally made an account here. (And bought an R4 and SuperCard DStwo the same day.)


*Why did I stick around?*

Well, there's all sorts of stuff to see here, and I love technology and software. Not to mention, the community here seemed a lot better than most forums.

*How do I identify myself?*

I'm Krista, I'm 15 (16 in 3 days) years old. I'm a female Highschooler, in Texas. (I wonder if my age killed any credibility I have here)

*Gamer Facts:*

Despite being born far after the reign of the NES/SEGA/SNES era, those consoles were what I started out with, since when I was a little, little kid, we could only afford the video games from pawn shops. (No N64 for me!) From the day my Mom brought home a Sega Genesis, and Sonic 1, I've been a Sonic the Hedgehog fan my whole life. (barring the Sonic Next Gen thing.) Sure, I love Mario, but Sonic was the first game I ever played, and will always be my favorite. When I got a SNES in 2000, I loved it to death (until it died) and played many a great game on that console.

Another fact is that for most of my life, I had grown up with my parents telling me "Pokemon is an evil game" It corrupts you!" And ended up listening to them, thinking Pokemon was horrible. Until 2003, that is. I went to the local GameCrazy, and asked if there were any Sonic games that I didn't own. And there weren't any. My mom asked the lady at the counter, "What's a good game series?" She replied with, "Pokemon Ruby is GREAT!" So, reluctantly we bought it, and I forever became a Pokemon fan.

*Favourite Systems:*

SNES, GENESIS, and Gamecube.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello everybody, my name is Christian and my alias is Xoo00o0o0o.
Currently I am 16 years old about to turn 17.
I am happily dating the girl I hope to marry after college.
Currently I do not have a job but I do some computer repair as an odd job.
I have no genre preference on video games, music is a different story. I love Metal, Rock, and Electronic.
I am a pirate, like others, Steam has stopped a lot of my pirating.
I have been diagnosed as clinically depressed, although ever since I started dating I haven't felt hopeless or suicidal.
I despise those who pick on the disabled, most of the people who have a mental disability are very nice people to be around. I see depression as a mental handicap and have been made fun for not being able to deal with life.
I've been so busy with my GF, video games, school, and life that I haven't been around in a while.

I was brought here looking for Supercard DS One info as my dad had bought one with my LoZ DS Lite
I stuck around because the community was helpful and very welcoming to "noobs" (we were all one at some point or another). I've been around since April of 2009.
I identify myself by my alias and my obsession with Nicolas Cage cats/Deadmau5.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 3, 2013)

I think I originally signed up because I had bought a flashcart for my DS and wanted to do something other than pirate games with it. I have lurked for somewhere close to 4 years, posting here and there.

Generally, I think I mainly stay in the 3DS and Vita areas. No clue why.

I stick around because some of you are amusing. Plus, information on the aforementioned systems. I'm not all that interested in piracy, but I am interested in homebrew and doing things with hardware that the original designers never thought about.

I'm mostly know elsewhere as Rev, and those who see me on my 3DS will see that. Been known as that for better than 15 years or so online, possibly longer. I am an ordained minister of no church, though at one time I was an ordained Shatnerologist. (Church of William Shatner, back in the infancy of the internet).

I had a minister's license once. I take my real life trolling seriously at times. Internet trolling has no challenge.


I am an oldschool gamer, back when systems had one game (Pong). I also took a lot of drugs in my youth, which probably explains why I am the way I am now.

I lurk, and I am usually around in some form.


----------



## Raynbow (Jan 6, 2013)

*wavewave* Hai! I'm Raynbow, moderator of the Minecraft forums and general internet dweller.
I am 14, turning 15 in February.
I live in Perth, Australia.
Yes I do indeed like Umbreons d:
Currently a student, starting year 10 in February.
I came on my own volition ( definitely not an indirect referral  )

That's all I really need to say I guess, this place looks cool xD


----------



## Toasty (Jan 11, 2013)

My name is Rose, but you can call me Toasty. I'm a 24 year old female from Ohio, currently trying to make a living on my own in retail. It can suck sometimes, money is tight and I live in a complete shithole, but I can support myself. I'm pretty much a loner in the real world, a social outcast/reject with few friends, but I believe in quality of quantity. I don't want to get to know several mediocre people, I want to know a few good and interesting people! I've always turned to the internet to meet people because of my awkwardness in real life. I also had a boyfriend whom I lived with for a while, about a year ago, but he dumped me. Still heartbroken over that.

I've been lurking GBATemp for quite some time. Obviously my interests relate to this place. I like GBA hacking, DS homebrew, stuff like that. I don't usually post in threads of that nature because I'm not totally confident with my knowledge on those subjects, but I love to lurk them. I also play PS3, if anyone wants to be friends on PSN, just send me a message and I'll give you my PSN username.  I play Dead Island, LittleBigPlanet, Sonic Generations, Borderlands, and Final Fantasy 13. 

Hope to meet some great people here.


----------



## back25 (Jan 13, 2013)

edited


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello reader,
I'm Sam, I live in Bahrain and had been gone from GBAtemp for quite awhile, would love to get back in touch with members I used to talk to like Tanveer (who, to my knowledge, is known as ShawnTRods now). God it feels like only yesterday that I posted at the temp. Anywho, enough of wandering off-topic.

I'm currently doing my degree in Finance and into the last hurdle, with a Project and Internship left - which'll start after I'm done with this semester that ends in May. In food I love the various Chicken dishes etc.


----------



## Corrosive (May 4, 2013)

I go to many different sites and I for the most part go by Corrosive, with 713 added to the end in some cases. I'm EvilZero on neoseeker, for the pure fact that I apparently made that account waaaaaay back in 2002 O_O, so it feels antiquated.
*My real name is J--h (just guess)
*I live in Houston (w00t w00t,) go Texans.
*I'm 23 years old and a pisces and my favorite color is Green
*I'm currently unemployed and a student
*I consider myself a handheld gamer at the moment. I have a 3ds and a psp, as well as a ps3, but we only have one TV and my gf is constantly using the TV, so I use handhelds XD
*I guess I'm a PC gamer as well. Skyrim, Left4Dead, etc.
*I LOVE RPGs, I'm currently trying to get into SRPGs (Disgaea, Tactics, etc.) I like RPGs so much because there's so much content and variation. And the "flashing lights, dings, and random reward" effect =P
*Fun/unusual fact about my gaming habits: Up until perhaps a month ago, in my entire history of gaming, if I could skip cutscenes I would, I wouldn't read any of the txt in RPGs (I had to use guides ALOT lol), and I wouldn't try to retain any of the story at all. I would play games purely for the mechanics and aesthetics. I barely started reading the text, watching cutscenes, and following the stories of games. I must say it's much more rewarding lmao.
* My favorite video game series is Assassin's Creed (i'm still on Revelations)
* I LOVE music. Metal ranging from Animals as Leaders, Gorod, Conducting from the Grave, All Shall Perish, Mastodon, Metallica, Slayer, Iron Maiden, Between the Buried and Me, Arsonists Get All the Girls, The Sword, The Faceless, Burst, Cynic, The Ocean, Haarp Machine, System of a Down. LOVE Dubstep like Flux Pavilion, Trolley Snatcha, Knife Party, Bassnectar, Datsik. LOVE classics like Rush, Nugent, Billy Squier, Pink Floyd, Zeppelin, Yes. LOVE some "hip-hop" mostly Houston stuff like Big Moe, UGK, Screw, Fat Pat, Keke, Scarface, but I like stuff from other places like Bone Thugz and Tech N9ne.
*I have an EXTREME sense of humor, in that if I'm in the right mood I can crack jokes about ANYTHING. I *love* making people laugh =D
*I have a big heart and sometimes I care too much. I care very deeply for my country, and I get very sad at times to see the direction that we're going, but that's an entirely different thread so I won't indulge. Let's just say, I feel much sorrow for the evils and atrocities that my country is committing toward others.
*I have a very active mind.
*I believe everyone deserves and equal chance, but unfortunately at the moment to me, it's only those who "play by the rules".
*I cannot stand liars, people who feel the need to be the center of attention or "1-uppers", thieves, and elitists.
*I hate propaganda.
*Best movie I've seen in a long time: Seven Psychopaths.


----------



## VashTS (May 4, 2013)

well lets be honest here. 

my name is Bob, I got a beautiful and amazing child he is named after me, his name is Bobby to distinguish us. I have been here for quite a while, love the forums. I think Wii hacking brought me here initially. Once I found out you could do stuff like this with the Wii, I went nuts! I collected every ABGX release.I lost about 200 games when my HDD crashed, but they were garbage anyway.

I've been a ROM collector for about 17 years, started with N64 days. UltraHLE release is still fresh in my mind. I downloaded soo many Dreamcast games on dialup through IRC. 

I play all kinds of games, just this morning played Skitchin for Genesis and Sonic CD for SegaCD. 

I love repairing stuff, I've fixed a few Xbox 360 and PS3 that were dead. I got a ton of tools for little things. 

I enjoy a good joke, even at my expense. Life is too serious, laugh sometimes and you will feel better. Make things uncomfortable and awkward occasionally. 

I don't think piracy is a bad thing. It's similar to sharing. Why would I pay for something I can get for free? If you let me borrow what you have purchased then its ok, but if I download it, then its terrible! 

My fave music is rock/metal. Nine Inch Nails is among my favorite of all time. Marilyn Manson a close second. Everything in between as well.

I work in a call center and love my job. I make an ok living, I get a discount on tv and internet and a great 401k. 

I'm at work right now and can't think of much more. Maybe I'll edit later.


----------



## ilman (May 4, 2013)

Let's get started:

My name is Iliya Manolov (damn you Bulgarian names for not being translated well in English), but I prefer being called Ilman(*Il*iya *Man*olov) on the Interwebz.
I'm 14, into gaming and programming. I'm half-pirate, half-legit(I buy all my 3DS games and all Steam games that have good online and mods, everything else I pirate. Yarr!)
I'm from Plovdiv, Bulgaria, as it is written on the right.
I'm an 8th grade student in OMG(yeah, that's the school's real name) and a proud member of the Younger Extended Team in Informatics(6-th in the country, bitches).
My two favourite genres are Patformers and RPGs(if done correctly).
My favourite game is by far The World Ends with You (and I really want an iOS device to play the remake). Second best is Osu(best rhythm game out there, imho) and third is Zelda OOT.
I tend to spend way too much time on the Interwebz, more than I should.
Like the OP, I tend to be part of the weird kids group. I'd classify myself either as the good guy who helps everyone when possible(you don't know how many times a friend has asked me to fix his PC, PS3, PSP, etc), is kinda lonely most of the time and will most likely be friend-zoned by the girl I like atm.
I can't stand people who make themselves a big deal when they're obviously not.
I found the temp by searching information for hacking my Wii even before I bought it(yarrr), but I sold it to buy my current awesome laptop. I've been pretty much just watching ever since then.
I'm still here, because I find it entertaining how many people say that console X "haz noe GAEMZ" and to keep up with good releases and console hacking.


----------



## broitsak (May 16, 2013)

I play soccer and Amurican football, I don't play for my school though. Now, I don't want to brag or anything, but I'm pretty good at soccer. Ever watch Inazuma Eleven? You know how the people just jump 30 ft into the air and kick a ball on fire? Yea, I taught them that ;O;

I'm a hardcore gamer, I own a PS2, a Wii, a 3DS, and a DS, along with a few GBA's. Yea...so hardcore.
I could have had an Xbox 360 now if my family didn't decide to get a kindle fire HD instead (it was an AT&T offer, they were both free). I love RPG's, especially the Mario and Luigi series. I also play Pokemon and Inazuma Eleven, and if anybody is interested, PM me and we'll battle on Pokemon Showdown or Inazuma Eleven Strikers GO 2013.

What brought me here was when I first bought my R4. I was trying to get Pokemon Rangers 3 and Pokemon White to work on it. After googling the answer, I was brought here to the temp, and i found out about RGF's firmware. I downloaded the firmware, put it on my R4, and played my a** off. After that, I decided to join just in case something went wrong and I needed help.

Eventually, I met Ice, and he helped me get around the place. Now, we're rivals, and we play pokemon every now and then. I lose most of the time, but one day, I'm going to obliterate him and brag about it like GARY F*CKING OAK. (no, Gary does not brag about f*cking his grandfather)

And I'm also part of a secret organization called "The Legion of Moose". I can't tell you anything about them...only that they're secret...and moose.

I guess that's pretty much it. Did I mention I have haters here? ;o;


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

*What brought you here?*
looking for ways to fix my wii haha. dios mios problems. it's all good now!

*Why did you stick around?*
needed somethin new to do with my boring life... and the people here are very friendly and i hope to be able to help out with some wii hacking!

*How do you identify yourself?*
i'm cat and i'm a 14 year old girl :o ever since i got my wii to read burnt discs (thanks to you guys!!) i've done nothing all day every day but play ssbm and pokemon channel lolol i'm also an artist and sometimes an animator whenever i feel i have the patience for it.

*name:* cat
*gender:* female
*age:* 14
*occupation:* artist/animator
*favourite colour:* despite me being pretty much a huge tomboy, i LOVE pink and i'm not afraid to admit it lol
*favourite food:* anything! no, really, it's fried okra. lol
*favourite game:* sonic adventure 2 battle
*favourite tv show:* NCIS
*favourite movie:* role models
*favourite music genre:* happy hardcore!
*systems i own:* wii, gamecube, ds lite, 3ds, ps2, pc (obviously lol)

i hope i can make some friends !!!


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> i hope i can make some friends !!!


 
Are you Swedish? (Drottning = Queen in Swedish)


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

Issac said:


> Are you Swedish? (Drottning = Queen in Swedish)


i wish!! i'm currently being taught swedish by my bf though


----------



## Issac (Jun 2, 2013)

drottning said:


> i wish!! i'm currently being taught swedish by my bf though


 
Hah! Alright  Lycka till


----------



## drottning (Jun 2, 2013)

Issac said:


> Hah! Alright  Lycka till


tack


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi my name is chris i'm 16 from hackney

What brought me here is my mission to claim dominance. I stick around because I haven't done it yet and I identify myself as the best there ever was


----------



## Narayan (Jul 5, 2013)

Gourmet-Hunter-C said:


> Hi my name is chris i'm 16 from hackney
> 
> What brought me here is my mission to claim dominance. I stick around because I haven't done it yet and I identify myself as the best there ever was


 
If you read the other posts, your post doesn't contain very much info. Also this is a serious thread, I think that comment somewhat belong to the EoF.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Narayan said:


> If you read the other posts, your post doesn't contain very much info. Also this is a serious thread, I think that comment somewhat belong to the EoF.



Hence why he hasn't claimed dominance yet... Whatever that's supposed to mean.

Edit - in regards to EoF, you should see his intro thread... It's a doozy.


----------



## Narayan (Jul 6, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> Hence why he hasn't claimed dominance yet... Whatever that's supposed to mean.
> 
> Edit - in regards to EoF, you should see his intro thread... It's a doozy.


 
I did. Well he is interesting, that's why I wanted to warn him. maybe a bit more proper.


----------



## pwsincd (Jul 6, 2013)

Although very tired , and have just read this thread , i wanted really to say how surprised i am at the ages of some people here whom i kinda figured were much older. I really do feel like an old time gamer now . Im 43 very tired and will edit this post in a fortnight when i return from Minorca.  : Caio.


----------



## Gourmet-Hunter-C (Jul 6, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I did. Well he is interesting, that's why I wanted to warn him. maybe a bit more proper.



Don't worry I know what I'm doing


----------



## Lux420 (Jul 17, 2013)

My name is Thomas Hawk and I've a fascination for a rabbits, hares, jackalopes, and general lagomorphia and woodland creatures.

I'm 18 and - as of March when we moved here from Florida - living independently from my parents, with my navy-retiree fiance, in Oklahoma. My last occupation was bus boy and right now I'm waiting on "pizza server".  The fiance bit isn't quite silk and doves - there's no ring, let alone a running car, we lost a little more ceiling tonight from leaks - just imagine two dudes smoking in a screenlit room on a couch, "hey btw we're getting married eventually because we're poor, k?". I'm just happy we can afford to be stoners right now.  
I could go off listing my favorite food, color, movies, but I have a thing against letting such trivialities define me or limit me socially, like I'm on some kind of trading card. I will say that I've been...doing...the...moddy thing?... for about 5 years now between my PSP and Wii. I mainly just do it because I'd rather not throw away my Wii if I can squeeze a smidge of entertainment out of it for free, which I do by pretty much playing stuff like Star Fox 64, Black Ops, Minish Cap right now, and farting with other games that I don't really stick to. My fiance loves playing Megaman and Chrono Trigger and stuff, and our current room mate really likes to take over the screen for hours on end with Secret of Mana.  I also have it set up with WiiMC and SMB to stream Louis CK and furry erotica and My Little Pony from the laptop. 
Been playing a lot of PokeMMO lately, that's about how hardcore of a gamer I am. 

What brought me here, is apparently I made an account like a year ago just to ask for help with running Wii games from USB.  I haven't been a reg on a forum in a while, but seeing as how I'll probably need help every other day from here, I'll stick around


----------



## RedCoreZero (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi guys, I am formerly known as RedCoreZero, but can call me RedZero.Fine I'm Mari, I currently live in Florida as of now(Ghost Planet), a geek who spends most of his time on the internet.
I love video games and would play any genre.
I'm shy and I would be friends with just about anyone.

I came here because I always used to lurk around here, so I figured I should join.
I stick around because here is an interesting forum with interesting people and assholes.I just can't get away.
I identify myself as annoying, but really nice and likable.

I'll share alot of things, just not too personal for many reasons.Actually this is the closest you'll get.

I draw and animate, eat and sleep, play video games, and that's it basically.


----------



## EzekielRage (Aug 6, 2013)

So yeah, I am Spike, like the silly dog in Tom and Jerry. Love that show. i live in Innsbruck, Austria, teh ehart of Europe and most dangerous coutnry in the world since we are one of the biggest weapon manufacturers in the world, started World War 1, gave birth to Hitler who then started Word War 2 and generally are home to a lot of cool stuff like Schnitzel, Mozart, the Croissant ironically and a few people who locked up women and kids in the basement before it was cool.
I love games but not gaming. That means I enjoy playing a game but not the other things that come with it. i have no interest in online gaming or trophies. i dont have to prove anything, really i just play a few games every now and then and thats that.
I greatly dislike dumb people and I am a very annoying atheist who very much enjoys not taking anybody who is religious or spiritual serious and very much enjoys mocking them. I am a very liberal person (with religion as the sole exception of course) and generally could be considered a feminist and a leftist. I dislike stupid people and don't give a shit if you are offended sicne everybody has the right to be discriminated. Also I am a very creative person who composes music, wirtes song lyrics, comics, short stories, music videos and online videos and a hobby gamedesigner with many years of experience in both 2D and 3D gamedesign.
I like cats but unfortunately am alergic to them. i also like raccoons and ducks, ravens and enjoy nature. I want to be a scientist but are way too stupid for that so I greatly enjoy science related stuff, science fiction and science news.
I take very little things serious and come off as harsh a lot of times or as trolly but I can assure you its just good and silly fun so dont take that shit serious, idiot-.- This sentence is written in cyan to prove a point I might never make.

I came here because I was lurking for a while, checking up on Devolution and the likes and finally registered because I forgot why but it was probably a silly reason.
I stick around because clearly I have nothing better to do and actually like reading dumb statements every now and then. i need something to be angry at. Also I like it here for some reason.
I identify myself as artist but not as an artsy fartsy artist because I dont like those people. i am one of those asshole artists. I just want to entertain people. Now shut uo and go read my comics!

I have no barriers to talk so i can talk about anything personal. I tend to tell the truth as much as I can - one of many reasons i seem harsh. I think i am a very honest person. if the average person tells seven lies a day, i clock in at two or so i think. i have no problem with personal shit at all since my life is pretty much well balanced.

And now go read my goddamn comics!


----------



## CosmoCortney (Aug 20, 2013)

Heyõ,
I'm Lukas, but mostly called Lenny, Shelly, Cosmo, Luki or Heidi lol
My current residence is Germany; living in a beautiful small village in the Westerwald (not that far away from Köln, where the GamesCom takes event). Atm I'm student and hope I can go to University in a few years after this vocational training/advanced high school gradation thingy (Abitur) or however it is called in English.
I enjoy and love to hack video games since I'm 15 years old. The hacking scene is the main reason I signed up to this Forum.
Besides hacking I'm passionate in several computer things. Video editing, making 3D-Animations in Cinema 4D, Photoshop Projects, CAD and so on. Later I'd like to learn more C++, as well! Main thing is, I do not get bored.
Learning new languages is pretty fun for me, too. You can talk to me in English, German, Portuguese, Spanish and Japanese (consider I do not know all Shoujo Kanji), and bad Italian and some Finnish. (I can Comprehend a lot of Dutch, Alemannic, Yiddish (not reading), French (reading only) and Swedish, aswell, even though I have never learnt them LoL).
hmm.. my style and look is pretty androgyne and I never wear red, yellow, white and orange clothes. I also have a weird humor (I think). its not hard to make me laughing and I laugh about my own jokes  " 
and I like collecting video games (Nintendo side).
I own a N64 (every single time I type this, I have to remember that Christmas freak out of that kid who gets a N64 X'D  ), 2 gamecubes, 2 wiis, a wii U, a sega master system, 2 PCs and an old GameBoy and about 150 games.
my favourite game is F-Zero GX (I own the PAL, NTSC-J and NTSC-U versions of it  , and I always play Zelda, super Mario, sonic, pikmin games and so on.
hmm.. I think that's it so far ^^


----------



## anthonyplep (Aug 20, 2013)

*What brought you here?*
Can't recall in the slightest. Joined back in 2010 with no real purpose. I guess I just stumbled upon the site and liked what I saw. My guess is I must've used tutorials on the site for DS stuff back when I heavily played on my flashcart and liked the community 

*Why did you stick around?*
I check this site hourly just to see the threads pop up for something to read/do. It's almost embarrassing how many times I'll check the site in a matter of minutes. I'm constantly refreshing the site for something new _and_ of course if I need help with anything gaming related this is the first place I check for help 

*How do you identify yourself?*
I'm Anthony, I am from the US and I am about to be 19 this weekend. I am also about to start my 2nd year at college. I have a twin brother and I make/made YouTube videos, and am *very* into collecting retro games and systems. I like to draw when I can on my iPad and that's all I can think of 

*Name:* Anthony
*Gender:* male
*Age:* 18, turning 19 on the 25th 
*Occupation:* Not necessarily an "occupation" but I like to draw and make YouTube videos. In the middle of looking for a job, though
*Favorite Color:* Blue
*Favorite Food:* Pizza
*Favorite Game:* Ninja Gaiden (NES)/Shenmue/Twisted Metal 2/Majora's Mask
*Favorite Console: *Famicom (I sold mine unfortunately...needed the money)/Playstation 1
*Favorite Show:* Don't have a favorite show, although am a pretty big wrestling fan
*Favorite Movie:* Grew up with Star Wars...so Star Wars
*Favorite Music Genre:* Rock, Metal, any combination of the 2 from the 80's to the 00's
*Systems I Own:* Seriously...where to start (put in spoilers because _*there is a lot*_)


Spoiler



Atari 2600 (x3)
Atari 600XL
Atari 7800
Colecovision
Famicom Disk System
GameBoy Advance
GameBoy Advance SP
GameBoy Color
GameBoy Pocket
Intellivision II
Magnavox Odyssey 2
Model 1 Sega Genesis/Megadrive
Model 2 Sega Genesis/Megadrive (x2)
NES (x8)
Nintendo 3DS
Nintendo 64 (x2)
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo GameCube (x2)
Nintendo Wii
Original GameBoy
Playstation 1 (x2)
Playstation 2 (slim model)
Playstation 3 (original phat model)
PSOne (the slim Playstation model)
PSP Slim (Darth Vader model...although is currently lost  )
Sega Dreamcast (x3)
Sega Game Gear
Sega Master System
Sega Saturn
Super Nintendo (x2)
Virtual Boy
Xbox 360 (original phat model)
Xbox 360 (slim model)

I have more consoles than anyone I personally know, and more games than anyone I know as well. I collect them with my brother and am rather proud of the collection. All my games can be played, but most just sit there on my shelves as a display piece


----------



## lismati (Aug 20, 2013)

This thread has a cool name, so even tho I don't have much to say, I'll try my best. Also, being a lazy bum that I am, I'll copy the layout from the poster above me.

*What brought you here?*
I don't remember, really. I made my account a long time ago, and then it sat unused. I posted like once a year, and just checked the front page from time to time, to look up the news. Now that I think of it, I believe I first discovered the temp when some new Wii exploit came out, and my home polish-speaking forum didn't have a tutorial on it yet.

*Why did you stick around?*
Sometime last year, out of boredom, probably, I decided to become a Temper, and I've yet to regret it. Probably because the community is so awesome here, and I can make racist jokes, and there will always be a Tom Bombadildo to follow.

*How do you identify yourself?*
I'm Mateusz, which would be the polish couterpart of Matthew, I'm 16, and I'm starting High School in 2 weeks. I have a sister, that is almost 6, thus is the most irritating being on the face of the planet. As for my hobbies, I like gaming, like probably everyone here, but I'm not too hardcore. I'm a speedcuber, and for those of you who don't know what that means, I solve Rubik's Cubes. Fast. My best is 18.79 seconds. I like learning new languages, I can somehow get around with 4 (Polish, English, German, Japanese), and I'm starting Latin in September. Also, I enjoy reading random Wikipedia pages in my free time. Yes, I'm that type of a guy.

*Occupation:* None, I'm a student. I want to go to med school after high school, but it's still pretty far away.
*Favorite Color: *I like yellow and green
*Favorite Food: *Kebab and pizza, perhaps, but I'm a teenager so any junk food will do.
*Favorite Game: *#1 - Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee, #2 - Duke Nukem: Manhattan Project, #3 - Borderlands 2
*Favorite Show: *Surely House MD, I love it, further down the list would be Leverage and british Top Gear
*Favorite Movie:* Don't have one, but If I were to choose one, I'd pick Kiler, the best polish comedy in my opinion.
*Favorite Genre: *Also don't have one, I listen to everything through Daft Punk (RAM sucks) to Asking Alexandria.
*Systems I own: *Late 2012 iMac, a pretty good gaming PC, Wii, DS, 3DS, and I owned a PS2 that I sold back in like 2009. Never stopped regretting it,


----------



## darren42 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi everyone my name is Darren and I'm currently 24 years old, turning 25 in a little over a month. I live in Sydney, Australia and I currently work as an Trainee Engineering Officer for the organistation in charge of the HV electricity transmission network for the New South Wales. I started working at the age of 16 for the same company as an Apprentice Electrical Fitter.

I'm pretty much the go to guy in my family for anything to do with technology or the use of hand tools given my trade background.

My hobbies involve:

* Computers - I've been building and tinkering with computers ever since my first computer when I was in primary school 

* Anime - I was introduced to anime in high school by some of friends and I have been a fan ever since

* Electronics - I used to buy kits as a kid and enjoyed the process of creating circuits to do even the basic of functions

*What brought you here?*

I came here to read up on how to create my own 3DS streetpass relay.

*Why did you stick around?*

Initially to join the discussions regarding the 3DS streetpass relay, but slowly branching out to the other parts of the forums


----------



## Sporky McForkinspoon (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm Caleb.  I usually go by Sporky McForkinspoon.  I used to lurk in the PSP forums watching how game translation patches were coming, and then I made an account to volunteer to help on the SAO:IM patch, where I am currently the main translator.  I am also helping as an editor for the Reigitize patch.

I play mostly RPGs with the Kingdom Hearts series being my favorite.


----------



## Myke (Oct 6, 2013)

hi I'm myke, been here since 2002 off and on, but mostly just lurking. while I have been here for quite some time, nobody really knows me, other than a few people, and most of them don't even seem to be on here any more. I guess people might remember me from my sketchbook thread in the art section (which wow I haven't posted anything since january of this year...ugh), but that's about it. I am mostly a reader, hardly a commenter at all. 

what Brought me here? As much as I hate to say it, the gba roms. Back in the day when Kivan ran it and the site was nothing but a list of the ten most recent dumps. I just happened to stick around when things changed.

Why do I stick around? Hell if I know! LOL I don't talk to anyone or hardly post other than in my art thread. I have developed kind of a love relationship with gbatemp. I have seen it grow and evolve while staying out of everyone's way, then I started my sketchbook thread as a means to keep myself drawing. It's like a visual cue for me to see all my sketches back to back, and the comments keep me going. After all it's all about repetition to get good at art.

How do I identify myself? I'm 31 years old, Did the art school thing, got my degree then went into a tattooing apprenticeship. Been tattooing for 7 years now. It's a love hate relationship. You would be surprised how much tattoo artists get treated like shit and get taken for granted by their clients. I still love my job and it makes good money so I can't complain too much. It is a bit stressful sometimes but I manage to pull through. That's pretty much my life in a nutshell. I do nothing but work or sleep when I'm at home. I hardly have time any more to play video games which kinda bums me out. It's actually pretty bad now because I'll buy the games, but occasionally i will never even play some of my purchases as my time is very limited with my job and taking care of my daughter. I'm a single parent, my daughter is 3 years old. 

My favorite game would be the metroid series...it has to be since I have a full arm sleeve all metroid themed. Very very VERY close second is the monster hunter series. Honestly though I'm an a.d.d. gamer. I'll play anything really minus most sport games. I've just had an obsession with metroid since I was 8. 

I have a sick obsession with praying mantids as well. I have spent an entire year raising and breeding various species of exotic mantises. Not your standard green ones, but species like orchid mantids, dead leaf mantids, giant devil flower mantids and more. The more exotic looking the better is my credo. Mating them and raising the babies is a daunting task. It's practically a full time job when you have hundreds if not thousands of mantises to feed. With that many mouths to feed it's also only natural to also breed and raise their "food", so with my mantises also came 4 different roach colonies, 3 different fly colonies, and your typical crickets. My house sounded like a tropical forest. I have definitely learned a lot of diy stuff as well as obviously behaviors not only of mantids, but also of the feeders.

wanna know more? just shoot me a question.

PEACE!


----------



## calmwaters (Oct 6, 2013)

I posted a thread in the Introductions forum; guess I'm excused from posting here. 

You can send me a PM if you want my real name.

Otherwise, I'm 22. I'm in school, supposedly majoring in graphic design. I came on here because I had a problem with my Wii and these nice people helped me fix it. And now I stay just because it's very nice on here. And I'm a huge Star Wars fan. And I hate all the naysayers that talk shit about I, II, and III. Seriously, people; none of you are George Lucas. Go out and write your own space operas. But I have all six movies and I really need a VHS player from the United Kingdom so I can watch Episode III. 

I really, really love Mario: so much so that I don't care for Zelda at all. But I have played a Zelda game, so I don't have to blindly hate it. I've only had a Gameboy and a Wii, but I've been able to play GameCube games on said Wii and a whole host of other games on my computer via the emulators. I got the FireRed and LeafGreen versions of Pokemon since those are the best titles and it was really fun. I have a fascination with long, slender objects: tree branches (the skinny, straight ones), dowel rods, etc. Right now I have a stick that looks like a miniature bazooka; the stub which resembles the handle is facing towards the barrel so I can lean it on my shoulder while I pretend to shoot it.  And my favorite games are Chrono Trigger, the Fantastic Four (2005 version), and Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga. And Super Paper Mario; I'm still working on the "Maximum level reached!" achievement.  I have 12 million points right now, I think.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 6, 2013)

*What brought you here? *The desire to hack my Wii way back in 2008, and for a while I lurked here a lot. Thanks to the FAQs here, I was able to use Snes9x GX for the first time, I was awestruck at being able to play the games that were never released on the Virtual Console, as time went on and more and more hacking continued. This also lead me to using cheat codes for Super Smash Brawl, notably file-replacement codes for character and music mods, this eventually helped me branch out and now I rig my own characters in 3DS Max and loop custom music. 

*Why did you stick around? *For many reasons, but if I was to list one, because of the community, the people I've met here, the people I associate with, and moreover, to share my passion for animals, especially foxes since I volunteer at an animal sanctuary. Well, okay, I love following the emulation/hacking scene for the Wii U, Wii and 3DS, especially now that the Gateway Team is doing some crazy stuff with the system   Okay, mostly here to share cute fox pics!

*How do you identify yourself? *

*Occupation: *Dishwasher at a pizza parlor 
*Favorite Color: *I like combinations of blue and green
*Favorite Food:  *Japanese food, it's amazing
*Favorite Game: * Final Fantasy VI, Japanese version 
*Favorite Show: * The Simpsons (seasons two through ten)
*Favorite Movie:*  Tommy Boy
*Favorite Genre:  *Anything but Rap/hip-hop
*Systems I own:  *Snes, N64, Wii, Gamecube, Wii U, PS2, PS3, 3DS, DS lite, Sega Dreamcast


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Oct 6, 2013)

I remember this thread. 
I should update my information.
My name is Salman Kazi. I am 13 (well only a few days left until 14) years old.
I make crappy TAS videos and youtube on Super Mario 64 and some hacks.
I am active on xda-developers in the Galaxy Tab 2 forum when I have things such as ROMs, debloat scripts and etc.
I am an Android enthusiast who doesn't own any Android devices.
I use Windows XP and Lubuntu as my main OS's.
I am in Grade 9.
I like food.
I got nothing else.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 6, 2013)

Recent changes have come upon me!
I am now Crystal the Glaceon!


----------



## NekoKat (Oct 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm... well, NekoKat, I don't feel comfortable with giving my real name.

I'm a (currently unemployed) graphic designer from Mexico, I speak both spanish and english. I discovered GBA Temp somewhere between 2003 and 2004, I believe I was searching about Boktai ROMs' solar sensor patch and so (I own the actual games tho, so that's not illegal!... Right?)
I am particularily fond of Zelda, Donkey Kong, Mario and Metroid. I also like Boktai, Mega Man and Klonoa, but those franchises seem very dead now...
I love retro-gaming a lot, somehow current gaming, at least in the big HD systems, isn't my thing, so I sticked with lil' Wii.

I somewhat regret the current state of gaming, but oh well, what can be done?

I grew up watching anime and I'm sure many latin-americans in this forum that are my age will have some memories if I said "Los Caballeros del Zodiaco" (Saint Seiya), "Mikami la Caza-Fantasmas" (Ghost Sweeper Mikami), "Estan Arrestados" (You're under arrest) or "Los Justicieros" (The Slayers). And of course, the internationally famous Dragon Ball "trilogy" (original, Z, GT) and Sailor Moon, but those series don't need introduction, eh?

Anyway, as such, anime-esque games appeal a lot to me, one of my earliest gaming memories was Mega Man (although the first game I turly owned was Donkey Kong Country).

I hope I get along with you guys!


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 30, 2013)

here is my "profile"

*What brought you here?*
the gateway

*Why did you stick around?*
cuz most of the time i am bored .... yes thats why i am doing this "who the hell are u"thingy

*How do you identify yourself?*
25% bake-a-holic, 35% bored, 20% big bro towards my little brothers, 20% student

*Occupation:* None, I'm a student. 
*Favorite Color: *hmm hard one think green and blue will do it
*Favorite Food: *deep-fried doughnuts, dont know u call 'oliebollen'in the englis but the. are. heavenly. and delicous.
*Favorite Game: *professor layton
*Favorite Show: *anything if its not boring
*Favorite Movie:* the hunger games. duhh
*Favorite Genre: *fantasy
*Systems I own: *nintendo gameboy sp, DS, 3DS and a samsung galaxy Xcover (if u ever want to buy a mobile phone, dont buy the xcover cuz its slow as crap)


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 2, 2013)

Let me join in the crowd 

What brought you here? 
DS and 3DS scene 

Why did you stick around? 
I like the community and i like to keep updates on the progress

How do you identify yourself?
Like someone who loves to learn and study about the things I like 

I'm a student studying to be and engineer, my favorite color is blue, I'm a PC gamer mainly and I play ds and 3ds games


----------



## _Mary_ (Dec 5, 2013)

IM Mary, im turning 25 next year and from philippines. I love animes and games i played a lot pf RPG and F2P MMos. I play keyboards, guitar and a bit of violin. i have some musical instruments too like electric guitar, drum set, violin, bass guitar, acoustic and beat box. I like pc games and Nintendo. i think my favorite games are :

- hitman all
-DMC 4 (pc)
-patapon (psp)
-harvest moon boy girl (psp)
-burnout legends (psp)
-wii sports >.< boxing lol
-deadrising (wii)
-Marvel Vs Capcom (arcade)
-castlevania order of eclesia ?? (ds)
- chronotrigger (snes)
- mario ( pc msdos )
- alladin (snes)
- pre2 (msdos)
- battle realms (pc)
- Dota
- counterstrike
-Doom (pc)
-ridge racer (psp)
- Cabal Online
- O2 jam

... omg i should stop now. 

may favorite animes are Claymore and Gantz. I love color black. I dont like sweet foods. i listen to classical, 80's and punk. i love clothes and shopping and boysss lol.. and before i forgot I love my boyfriend Inf but he love his drugs more so im going to be single soon.  kampai


----------



## vayanui8 (Dec 8, 2013)

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

vayanui8 said:


> WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM!


 
A Moron? Your name almost reminds me of Metro Nui...


----------



## razielleonhart (Dec 8, 2013)

Name Raziel   Nickname :Razzydee
Age: 2 numbers
What i do: I do robot stuff
if you have to ask what robot stuff is then your not allowed to know.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

razielleonhart said:


> Name Raziel Nickname :Razzydee
> Age: 2 numbers
> What i do: I do robot stuff
> if you have to ask what robot stuff is then your not allowed to know.


 
You cry, "Danger! Danger!" and roll around on wheels?


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2013)

Did I not go yet? Ok then.



Spoiler



Name - Blaze Fielding. And yes, I'm serious. My original name was something else, but I went through quite a radical shift in personality in my early teen years. My friends started calling me Blaze (after the character from Ace Combat Squadron Leader) and it just kinda stuck so i changed it by deed poll. I added the Fielding, even though that means I'm named after a girl, to see how many people would get the joke.
Age - 26 at time of writing
Location - Coventry, here in the not so sunny UK. Although a brief look out of the window may trick you into thinking I live in a deleted scene from Dante's Inferno.
Occupation - Author, full time father to my beautiful daughter Freya Mari Fielding.
Why I came here - To hack my PSP and DS, and eventually my PS2.
Why I'm still here - The occasional bit of genuinely interesting debate about news, etc.
Favourite Games - Starwing/Lylat Wars, Final Fantasy 7, Ace Combat Squadron Leader, Sonic Adventure 2's chao garden.
Other hobbies - Warhammer (regular and 40K), pretty much any martial art involving swordplay.
How I 'define' myself - Chocobo enthusiast swordsman.
Interesting random facts - I collect the rare Banpresto cuddly chocobos from 1997 and at present am only missing the blue and yellow ones, I have the green, black and gold variants. Incidentally if anyone ever gets hold of one they want to part with, send me a PM. My daughter Freya recently stole my cuddly moogle and refuses to let anyone go near it. The 163 in my name is actually my squadron number from when I was an Air Cadet as a kid. I was a Cadet First Class, hence why my friends got me an FF7 Soldier First Class dog tag as a joke, which to this day I have never taken off. I can fly a plane (sort of) but have never even tried to drive a car.


 
There, that should be enough random to give any newcomers a rough indication of who I am.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Did I not go yet? Ok then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Freya, Freya, where have I heard that name before...  isn't it an elf in some movie? I love sword fighting too. I love the English people too, and not just because one of them sent me a VHS tape of RotS.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 8, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Freya, Freya, where have I heard that name before...  isn't it an elf in some movie? I love sword fighting too. I love the English people too, and not just because one of them sent me a VHS tape of RotS.


 
Probably from Valkyrie Profile. Chick in the green suit that Ether Strikes everyone.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 8, 2013)

Blaze163 said:


> Probably from Valkyrie Profile. Chick in the green suit that Ether Strikes everyone.


 
Ether - restores 10 MP; of course you don't really need them once you get to a certain point in the game... ungh, too much CT...


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 5, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead lol.

*Edit:*

Name - Julius
Age: 17
Location: Indianapolis, Indiana
Things that I'm interested in: Video games, sports, and modding.
Favorite game: Big race usa, and  Syphon filter.
Favorite movie: Pitch perfect, How high, and Undercover brother.


----------



## Xexyz (Feb 5, 2014)

Name:* CLASSIFIED*
Age: *CLASSIFIED*
Location: Califronia, U.S.A formerly Japan
What I Do:
PC Gaming
Electronic Support for my family (ugh)
hacking
coding
etc....


----------



## Mylink5 (Jun 16, 2014)

WHO THE HELL DO YOU THINK I AM? (Gurren Lagann refrence)
 Ahem...
George, 14 years old, Greece
I believe I am a pretty mature person despite my age. Played vido games since I was four. Prefer Nintendo.Not a shooter fan. Fav. series Legend of Zelda, Final Fantasy and Ace Attorney (Also mias Crash Bandicoot :'( )Many more things and achievements from my life, but don't want to brag B|
Joined the forums for its great community and because everything I want to know can be found here.


----------



## rastsan (Jun 27, 2014)

What brought you here? 
boredom, the lust for knowledge, the urge to correct the one guy in that one thread.  
Why did you stick around? 
I felt the need to learn more and to be helpful to others.
How do you identify yourself?
queer bisexual pervert.  Tall dark stranger.  Helpful guy from the dairy department.  the guy that takes it too far in his quest to make people blush.  volunteer.  Nudist.  Conservator.  former sexual compulsive (feel free to edit this one out).  there is more... but meh


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 27, 2014)

Who the hell am I? Well I was The Catboy, but now I am back and The Catboy is no more. I am Crystal now.
Name: Crystal the Glaceon
Age: 22
Birthday: August 9th, 1991

I currently work at WalMart as a "cashier" to be transferred to electronics. I am still looking for a better job as well.
I have been gaming since I was 4 or 5, my first systems were the NES and SNES, my first video game was Yoshi's Island. I have also been a hacker since my teens when I got my first flashcard (it was a Game n' Music,) and started working on Rockbox for my iPod. It was also the same time I first installed Ubuntu on the family computer and Fedora on my personal computer. I currently only own DS flashcards, M3 Real, R4i Gold, Acekard 2i, Supercard DSonei, DSTT, and Supercard DSTwo.
I own several systems, SNES, N64, PS1, PS2, GBA (all versions,) GB, GBC, Xbox, 360, XBox ONE (it's actually my boyfriend's,) Wii, Wii U, Dreamcast, Gamecube, 2DS, 3DS, DS Lite, and Genesis.
What brought you here? I actually first came here trying to get roms to run on my Game n' Music, than to get kernels for my M3 Real.
Why did you stick around? Because I could
How do you identify yourself? I started out a major active member, but slowly became a lurker since I don't own a 3DS flashcard and really don't want one until the homebrew community starts to pick up.


----------



## nxwing (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm Roshan (not the one from DotA) and yes, that is my real first name.
According to my profile I should be around 16-17 years old but that's a mistake I made thinking that people under 13 aren't allowed here so I'll contact a mod. Anyways my real age is 12 and I wa born on 2001.
I (still) have a PSX, N64, GCN, PSP, DSi, GBA SP, GBC.

I'm a student currently in 6th grade hoping to become a lawyer one day. I have an interest in piracy and modifying any device I could get my hands in.

I registered here knowing that people here will have the same interests as me.

I know myself as a gamer, debater and a student.


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm Paul (my real name is Paolo, but on english/international forums I prefer Paul). I was born in august 22, 1994. I'm "studying" IT and programming at university (I'm kinda slow and lazy and the italian educational system is strange, so I always tend to take final exams really late). I play guitar and harmonica and I love almost every musical genre. I love to mess with electronic stuff, I would like to learn more about electronics and I would like to work with them. In a future I would like to take a pilot license, although it's really expensive here in Italy.

Actually I own a PS2, NES, SNES, GBA, GBA SP, DSlite, 3DS. I'm planning to buy wireless controllers for all the home console and some sort of empty MAME cabinet where I'd put every console I own along with a tv.

I'm not a pro gamer, the games that I beat are really few, but I love the gaming world.


----------



## Costello (Aug 5, 2014)

Pagio94 said:


> I'm Paul (my real name is Paolo, but on english/international forums I prefer Paul). I was born in august 22, 1994. I'm "studying" IT and programming at university (I'm kinda slow and lazy and the italian educational system is strange, so I always tend to take final exams really late). I play guitar and harmonica and I love almost every musical genre. I love to mess with electronic stuff, I would like to learn more about electronics and I would like to work with them. In a future I would like to take a pilot license, although it's really expensive here in Italy.
> 
> Actually I own a PS2, NES, SNES, GBA, GBA SP, DSlite, 3DS. I'm planning to buy wireless controllers for all the home console and some sort of empty MAME cabinet where I'd put every console I own along with a tv.
> 
> I'm not a pro gamer, the games that I beat are really few, but I love the gaming world.


 
welcome Paolo 
for your information, GBAtemp was created by an italian guy named Paolo  will you be his worthy successor? lol


----------



## Pagio94 (Aug 5, 2014)

Costello said:


> welcome Paolo
> for your information, GBAtemp was created by an italian guy named Paolo  will you be his worthy successor? lol


Lol, it wouldn't be a bad thing if I can be as good as a founder


----------



## AlbertoSONIC (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm Alberto, from Italy. I was born in December 12, 1998 (Yep, 12/12). At the moment i'm studying in a Techincal Institute. I started this year to study IT, because first 2 year gave me general knowledge only (italian, maths, history...). My school got recomended by almost every teacher i've had in the past, but discovering now that it's not that good. Most teachers have limited skills. I mean, for example, my IT teacher wasn't an IT teacher, so he didn't know anything about IT. His lessons were a mess... I learnt what i know about IT myself.... The same thing happened with English lessons and with Maths lessons. I regret having chosen this school. But you could say: "If you hate your school, why don't you change it?" Unfortunately, it's not that simple. My school is the best one in my area. I can only hope that next 3 years will be better than now.... Anyway, i played Piano some years ago, but i still remember how to do that.. I love to mess with electronics stuff and i love to Develop everything:  windows programs, WebSites and Android Roms. I'd like to become a well known developer in the future, so i'll probably leave Italy... 

Now i own a PSX, a PS3, a PS4, a PSP, a PSVita, an old GameBoy, DsLite, DsiXL, 3DS (modded) and a 3DS XL. I also own a gaming laptop, where i play GoatSimulator . I'm planning to buy a sterring whell for PS4 in order to have more fun with the upcoming "DriveClub" racing game. 

I'm not a pro on shooting games, but i really like them. Anyway, i prefer racing games, where i'm pretty good!


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hi I'm Anthony... but I'll also answer to Tony or Ant.

I'm presently 33 year old, born and raised Italian, Jersey boy.

My job is as a graphic artist... I loved the old NES booklet art in the manual so much that as of recently I started an NES-inspired, t-shirt company called Hero-Gear.
Here's an example of my art/designs...






game wise, I'm partial to the NES classics since that was my first console,
but I have a unabashed love for SNES era RPG's (ie. Chrono Trigger, Earthbound, FF4, FF6, Secret of Mana, etc)as well as later gen horror survival games, particularly the Silent Hill series (the first 4 being the best!).

My interests include (but not limited to): old school horror movies, tattoos, cigars, skateboarding, anime, and gaming (of course).

I love music and I played bass & sang in punk bands since I was 15.
here's a band I played in through my 20's, if you wanna check it out
http://unopposed.bandcamp.com/

Overall, my musical tastes range, and I especially love 80's music; I can usually find at least one thing from every genre of music that I can get into or at least appreciate, with the exception of dubstep and most maintstream crap of today.

as for what I stand for... I believe in Jesus Christ as my Savior. I don't preach about my faith nor do I judge other, because, at the end of the day, I'd much rather live as an example of my beliefs and I'm not perfect / nor in a position to judge, even if I wanted to (which i don't).

Although I wouldn't call myself a punkrocker - as that always sounds lame - I would say that I still cling to lot of those societal ideals regarding individualism and the status quo.

people intrigue me and I love meeting new faces! So I'm very excited to be a part of  this forum now. Everyone here seems very cool, so far. ok I'm done rambling now lol


----------



## Sicklyboy (Sep 20, 2014)

antnj81 - I don't remember if you said so in your introduction, but do you currently live in NJ (you just said you're FROM here, not urrently here  )? Where at? I'm in Toms River and we have a few other members here who are in NJ also.


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 20, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> antnj81 - I don't remember if you said so in your introduction, but do you currently live in NJ (you just said you're FROM here, not urrently here  )? Where at? I'm in Toms River and we have a few other members here who are in NJ also.


 
Cool.. I'm currently visiting family in Barnegat, at the moment. I live in Newton


----------



## yule80 (Oct 5, 2014)

Spoiler



Name: Mik/Rian
Age: Uh...

I live in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

A student. Is actually homeschooled. A pirate, but would like to buy all the favorite games (DS and GBA) and consoles_ (how do I stop all these tears)_. A total noob at things. Has no and _if_ there was one, a bad sense of humor. Apparently pulls an all-nighter sometime. Is obsessed with Ghost Trick. Likes meaningful games and things and stories, doesn't care about art or design (this is different, I can explain but my mind works in ngfdkgjk ways). Currently crying about the cost of a 3DS in here. And cried itself to sleep when NEW3DS was announced. Likes using 1-2 sized font as comments and thoughts and strikethroughs. And edits its posts. A _lot_. Is typing this with no sleep and can predict the regrets I will get and feel when I read this. Seems and appears to be unprofessional, unreliable, childish and noobish. No, I aren't like that and I swear I will improve and prove myself! And also more sleep. Tends to type like this and in a _too_ friendly matter when did not sleep. Is trying to change itself for the better and trying to be normal. Is looking at other people's posts as an example here. Can draw. But can't shade and is still a noob. Is weird and was called weird in a bad way. Is scared of horror and never dares to play one. I didn't continue playing Dear Theresia._ Gulp_. Is lurking a wonderful website but is banned from it. But still can lurk with a solution. B-But, I never heard nor discovered this website before! I found this just 3 months ago!  And games played in childhood was mostly Poke'mon. Ahhh, I should've discovered you Hotel Dusk! You would have been good memories! Loves the DS console emulator and is falling in love with the PSP emulator.

And now for the questions:

*What brought you here?*
The Clean Official Translation Request right after I found The Kanshikikan. And the _oh_, so many games that I would to request. And I felt scared and intimidated by this community when I first joined. For reals. (/reference)
Translating and hacking is no easy task, yule80 stop being selfishhhhh

*Why did you stick around? *
For replies, posts, threads, and patches at first, but then... I want to be a part of this community. A true member.

* How do you identify yourself?*
A person struggling with itself, and a noob.

OTL
Consoles: A Game Boy Advance.

And by the way [spoiler ][title:][ /spoiler] titles not working, help?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Oct 5, 2014)

yule80 glad to meet you  most of us try not to bite around here, at least not too hard.

If you're still here then you're already a part of the community, so congratulations!  Your next goal is to stick it out as long as possible and become a well recognized and well respected member!

Also, for future reference, to make a spoiler with a title, do this:


```
[spoiler="Some stuff here"]words and shit, yo[/spoiler]
```
 
to get this:



Spoiler: Some stuff here



words and shit, yo


----------



## yule80 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sicklyboy said:


> yule80 glad to meet you  most of us try not to bite around here, at least not too hard.
> 
> If you're still here then you're already a part of the community, so congratulations! Your next goal is to stick it out as long as possible and become a well recognized and well respected member!
> 
> ...


 
Ah, thanks! ^


----------



## Youkai (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah I am Kevin from Germany and I am longer here than most Stuff Member .... still no one knows me XD

I have been here since the good old times where KiVan gave us all those nice Roms years ago
Already got an account at that time but afterwards I didn't visit here for about one or two years and my account was gone ... so actually 2004 is a few years after my first registration at the temp ^^V


----------



## Vipera (Oct 21, 2014)

My real name is Viper Amber. I'm 13 and I live in Italy.
I came here because fuck Facebook. I still believe to forums. Forums kick ass. The original gba is the Nintendo handheld I hate the most. I devoted my life to find an old Youtube video done in Paint that made fun of SSBB tiers by adding them to everyday life.

My food fetish is salmon. My book fetish is Witches. My music fetish is anything played with tidy rage. My videogame fetish is Pokemon mystery dungeon.
I tend to have a very low idle life. I'm either hanging out, or working, or drawing, or gaming. But my favourite activity remains sleeping. Activity that I gave up on 7 years ago, when I had internet at home.
My lifetime dream is steam keys from p1ngpong.


----------



## nando (Oct 21, 2014)

my name: i'm not gonna tell

i'm a 34 year old homosexual with a 13 year old son whom i'm training to be gay (eat it russia!)
-im jk about the training part. 

if i survive this child till he is 18 and he turns out a decent member of society, i'm considering having a a few more. 

i came here for the free stuff and stayed because i like overstaying my welcome. something about awkward lingering i seem to enjoy


----------



## osirisjem (Oct 22, 2014)

nando said:


> i'm a 34 year old homosexual


Apparently.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Oct 22, 2014)

The title of this topic feels very hostile. It should be changed.


----------



## yusuo (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi I'm Ben, but you can call me by my super alter ego yusuo. 

The it's just some random name I found one day and is never registered anyway so stuck with it.
I work your standard sales job making a little more than I should for what I do, got 2 midgets a boy and a girl and like most of you here I'm a bit socially awkward and have no way of knowing how to change it. Oh well
Umm in my free time I chill with my kids or go take some random photos, don't play game that much anymore but always find time for some pokemon or zelda, big film buff as well. Part from that nothing more to tell


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The title of this topic feels very hostile. It should be changed.


 

And that's a bad thing?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 22, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The title of this topic feels very hostile. It should be changed.


It's a good title. It's attention grabbing, and it makes it clear that it's not just a basic intro topic. Considering after over two years, you're the only one who has complained, I'd say the title is good.


----------



## G0R3Z (Oct 27, 2014)

I am Craig, 25 years old from England, not United Kingdom or Britain; i'm English. 

I'm a freelance graphic designer, married with three children. Started early but now we've had children, we don't suddenly have to stop our careers to have them etc. My wife is an Accountant, we make pretty decent money, especially in this climate. I play many video games in my freetime, i'm a massive Nintendo fan, owned every console so far. I'm also a massive PC gamer, mostly interested in RPGs. 

One small tidbit is that i've struggled with mental illness since I was a young teenager. I'm diagnosed with Dissociative Identity Disorder, apparently rare since most doctors refuse to believe it to be a legitimate mental illness.


----------



## Coltonamore (Nov 10, 2014)

I haven't been online here for a long time, so I guess that I'll introduce myself again.
My name is Colton, I'm 17 from The US
I am a big cartoon, anime, manga, and (mostly retro) video game fan, as well as some horror movies like friday the 13th, and saw.
My favorite video game is MegaMan Legends on the original Playstation. (I don't care what anyone says, its one of the best MegaMan games EVER!)
favorite anime is Yu Yu Hakusho, and favorite manga is Yu Gi Oh (I also play the card game)


----------



## G0R3Z (Nov 11, 2014)

Coltonamore said:


> I haven't been online here for a long time, so I guess that I'll introduce myself again.
> My name is Colton, I'm 17 from The US
> I am a big cartoon, anime, manga, and (mostly retro) video game fan, as well as some horror movies like friday the 13th, and saw.
> My favorite video game is MegaMan Legends on the original Playstation. (I don't care what anyone says, its one of the best MegaMan games EVER!)
> favorite anime is Yu Yu Hakusho, and favorite manga is Yu Gi Oh (I also play the card game)


 

Nice, i'm a yu-gi-oh player as well. Although I don't really have anyone to play these days. Played for more than 10 years; i played up until the XYZ era started. My ace deck is a Different Dimension deck, full of DD cards as well as a BLS: Envoy of the beginning. No silly Synchro cards or anything, just mean and it disrupts most modern decks that rely on removing from play. Played in the World championships one year, got pretty far but got mashed in the end.


----------



## falconcrest (Jan 19, 2015)

'ello my username is
*falconcrest*​ 
but my name is Sean,not to be confused with seal..hahahaha
I'm a RPG gamer in my 20's though how far in,I wont tell,hehehe
I live in one of the boonies towns of Georgia,which is filled with old wise people and young stupid people(who have nearly run me over in their stupid muscle trucks several times)

never made an intro when i signed up sooo....




Spoiler: Some stuff here



EAT IT,OPEN UP YO MOUTH AND EAT IT OW!


----------



## Retroloop (Feb 28, 2015)

Yo, I'm just a guy with some technical knowledge who wants to save you time and sanity with occasional tutorials for stuff I cant find on google.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh hai.

Vinny from Canada, Known as VinsCool on this forum. 
I like video games and console hacking.
I live with people butthurting on the internet, Their troll attempts on me are fun.
Insults has no effect :') This is internet.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

I am the one who knocks.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I am the one who knocks.


 
I am the one who answers to receive the pizza.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I am the one who answers to receive the pizza.


I am the one who throws the pizza at the roof.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 28, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> I am the one who throws the pizza at the roof.



You are a really terrible cook. It's gonna get really dirty up there. 0.5 stars.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Feb 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You are a really terrible cook. It's gonna get really dirty up there. 0.5 stars.


----------



## thereturnofdoritosxD (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi. I'm thereturnofdoritosxD, but you can also call me Doritos, or Lakithunder. I'm a 14-year old student, living in a small town in the south of Italy. I prefer playing retrò platformers, on older consoles. My favourite game series is Mario, and I've been loving it, since I was younger.

What brought me here? Sure, playing games was fun and all but, as time went, I was curious to see what managed to make those games function properly "caught" me. So, a day, I've decided to do some researches on "game disassembly", and I stumbled here.
At first, I just lurked around, and read the various threads that interested me...but, I decided to come in, and integrate to the community.

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Jelle82 (May 31, 2015)

Hey, my name is Jelle82, my real name is obviously Jelle. I live in the east of the Netherlands and I am 14 years old. I'm a student and I love retro stuff, especially Nintendo. I'm what you call a bit of a Nintendo fanboy, and the consoles and handhelds that I own, are from Nintendo. I have a Wii with mostly Mario games, not softmodded, I have a DS Lite on which I used R4 flashcarts for and I have a broken 3DS, which looks like this:


Spoiler











How I found this place: Kelton2 mentioned GBAtemp on one of the IRC channels I was in. So I ended up here


----------



## Amadren (Jun 3, 2015)

Heypoday, my name is whatever my name is and I'm whatever age god gave me.

I'm a game developper for years and now about to open my own game studio. I also love hacking and engineering and I'm still a student in one of the best schools ever: 42
I'm really bad in english grammar. Even if I can understand well I hate speaking in english 

Ow.. I'm also a huge metal fan and AR3DS' Web Dev

See you o/


----------



## nonoriri.k (Jun 3, 2015)

i'm the god damn batman



Spoiler



no doubt someone has said this already but im not reading the whole thread


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 3, 2015)

My name is something you don't need to know
Age 16
Maritial Status currently married to my waifu Tharja (single)
Children: N/A
Weigh about 48 Kilo
Favourite color Purple
Favourite Movie Scott Pilgrim VS the world,Shaun of the dead and zombie land.. in that order
Favourite shows;Date a Live (yeah i know) Clannad and Clannad After story and Fullmetal Alchemist Brotherhood and yes i realize that is all anime and no i do not care
Favourite system The PC and New 3ds
About me;
I am he who lurks in the dark
Invisible yet visible
I am justice on the internet
I am... A fuckin' Weaboo
(☞ﾟヮﾟ)☞ ☜(ﾟヮﾟ☜)


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey, my name is Kaj. You may know me, you may not know me. Who knows, I don't get to post too often.
I'm a friendly, annoying individual that just happens to have stumbled across this site back in the DS days of flashcarts, you were all very helpful and I thank you for that.
I honestly don't know why I stuck around, I actually left for a year or so but no one knows because I never post anyway 
I like videogames (duh, right?) and tend to get hooked on games very easily. The last game that hooked me to such a level was MH4U, and I'm pretty damn excited for MHX!
Favorite genre would probably have to be RPG though.
Since I got a 3DS, I dropped piracy almost completely. Go me!


----------



## LittleFlame (Jun 3, 2015)

ShinyLatios said:


> ^ His name is =redacted= He's my little brother.
> 
> Hey, my name is Kaj. You may know me, you may not know me. Who knows, I don't get to post too often.
> I'm a friendly, annoying individual that just happens to have stumbled across this site back in the DS days of flashcarts, you were all very helpful and I thank you for that.
> ...


Thank you

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



LittleFlame said:


> My name is something you don't need to know
> Age 16
> Maritial Status currently married to my waifu Tharja (single)
> Children: N/A
> ...





alright alright i'll do an actual about me
I'm pretty much a jerk
I'll be pretty blunt and if i don't agree with you even if i'm wrong i'm right and even if i realize i'm wrong it's a matter of pride that'll keep me spouting nonsense and there ain't a damn thing you can do about it
If i warm up to you though i'm not as much as a jerk anymore


----------



## DDTarZan (Jun 3, 2015)

In most parts of the Internet I'm simply known as DDTarZan. But nobody actually knows who tf I am because I've done nothing for the online community, lol. Might as well spill some beans. I'm Jerry from Delaware, almost 24 and living with my super pretty girlfriend. I basically just work for a living and make sure we have a roof over our heads. It's a balanced relationship in which we both share the pants, which I'm quite fond of. I think about having kids sometime in the future, and how good of a father I want to be. As of right now I'm trying to enter a job to have a better grasp on a career that I can hold onto further down the line.

I love Gbatemp. I rep Gbatemp 4 lyfe. I don't know anybody personally here, but I can tell that I could make more friends here than I could living where I do. It's not easy living in a country type area where nobody has an open mind to other people's way of life. They see me with the long hair and think, "Get a load of this hippie guy" and I give them a SO FUCKING WHAT. Yeah, Not to mention besides the accepting vibes from here its also where I pick up on news and fun little tidbits about video games that I love so much.

I often come here just to ask questions about problems I'm having with hacking or hardware failure. I love how people jump right in to give me an answer too.

What else can I say about me hmm. Well, I love making friends. My only problem is that I'm really not good at starting and maintaining conversation. I have social anxiety like a motherfucker. The best things we can talk about are adult based western animation (funny shit like Ren and Stimpy, Archer, Rick and Morty), music from before the 00's, and food.

Especially food. 

Oh god. 

I'm hungry now.


----------



## yusuo (Jun 3, 2015)

What brought me here: I have no idea, I'm guessing I stumbled upon this site while looking for DS hacking stuff one day and well I kind of stuck around, sometimes I lurk sometimes I get involved, but I know whenever there is an issue technology wise this is the place to come to and I always do. Some of you guys may or may not know me but I've been here for about 7-8 years now. I'll always help if I can and I consider myself pretty clued up technology wise, I'm good with computer and always willing to learn more.

Now on to the stats:

Name: Ben
Age: 29, (30 in 2 weeks jesus christ)
Marital status: In a relationship with a real life girl
Children: 2, boy and a girl 
Weight: bout 11st 9 ish
Current city of residence: The land of the fake monarchy, the UK
Favorite food: Spaghetti Bolagnase
Favorite color: Purple
Favorite Movie: Leon the Professional or Boondock Saints
Favorite show: Tosh.0 at the moment
Systems owned: Nes, Snes, Mega drive, Master system, Game gear, GB, GBC, N64 (still own) GC, Dreamcast, Saturn, PSX, PS2, PS3, Wii, DS, 3DS i think thats it.


----------



## Chary (Jun 4, 2015)

Huh, wow, it's been 3 years since I've seen this thread, holy crap does time fly. Might as well update for fun. Cuz...you know, everyone cares about what I say ;A;

Name: Krista
Age: 18 (Woah, I'm a legal adult?!)
Marital status: lolno
Children: lolno
Weight: 108lbs (screw yo metrics)
Location: Texas (Yeehaw, Y'all)
Favorite food: Steak <3
Favorite color: Red
Favorite movie: Oooh, a tough one, probably "It Happened One Night" or "L.A. Confidential". I'm pretty fond of the recent Star Trek (2009) movie, too!
Favorite show: Well, if we're going by American TV shows, it'd be "Friends". Though, if anime counts, I'd say Katanagatari or Steins;Gate! Oh...I see to be rambling a bit much about media! Moving on...

I've been around GBAtemp since 2012, (wow, once again, time flies!). Since my last time posting in this thread, I've come to really enjoy writing. Also, I've met and made some really good friends from this site, which I am very grateful for. I'm a fairly quiet person, so I usually keep to myself, but once I start talking, I usually go on and on! (I mean, look at all this writing!). Now that the nostalgia of going through this thread it out of the way, I'm off to go play my 3DS~


----------



## Tmo (Jun 17, 2015)

What brought me here: I would always search around the internet about DS and other related things and saw this forum QUITE a few times on google. I would usually just get what I needed from post and move on, today I decided I may as well use the forum instead of just sucking information out of it and try to put back into it.

Name: Tevin / Tmo
Age: 19 (birthday was June 13th)
Marital status:  not in this lifetime HAH
Children: my dog is like a child to me, does that count? ok good
Weight: I can lift a pretty big amount of it (Kappa)
Location: Tennessee, no the other one, over near Kentucky
Favorite food: Golems from League of Legends
Favorite color: Black or Blue
Favorite movie: I don't watch movies too often but I do like Napoleon Dynamite / The Expendables
Favourite show: IT Crowd (its a European show) / do cartoons or naruto count? 

I try to be a pretty friendly person, I help others when I can be of assistance. Ohh I don't really care about ANY sport either, or cars, kinda strange but I never liked them.

I also do NOT eat ANY kind of sea food. This includes but is not limited to: shirmp, fish, seaweed (maybe land weed though ) crab, crocodile, dolphin, frog, and so on.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi! I'm Kimberly but yeah, I hate being called like that because in my class, we're like.. three "Kimberly" so I prefer that you call me Kimmi. My friends call me that so I will be very comfortable if you also call me that too.
I turned 20 last june.
I lived in Manila, Philippines.
I don't have a job and still currently studying. I'm in my 3rd year in college majoring in diplomacy.
I'm not good in english and I don't know why I'm studying this course. I don't have a goal in life and I just picked this course because in all courses in that school, this course has the very short line. Now my school life is torturing and ripping me into pieces.
I prefer RPGs and rhythm games. I like Horror, Adventure, Mystery, Law (Ace Attorney), puzzles (Prof Layton), Medical Simulation (trauma center) , Romance (otome games) or Simulation games.

I preferred Handheld consoles like PSP, PSVITA, 3DS, DS (I all have that) and I also have Ps3 and Ps2 (I still use it though)

uhhh, my favorite games are Fatal Frame series especially the 3rd game (in PS2), Ace Attorney Series especially Trials and Tribulations (DS), Ace Attorney VS Layton (3DS), Persona 4 golden (PSVITA), Lastly Trauma Team and No more Heroes 1 (wii)

What brought you here: I don't really have a specific agenda on why I'm here. I just look here for updates regarding games and yes, I'm a leecher (sorry) I really like playing otome games (dating simulation for girls) but as we all know, they are released in japan and no localization (except hakuoki) I was looking for games that are translated in english here also I try to be an editor (I practice in summer vacations) so that I can help other people in translating those works. I think that those who translates Japanese-English or other languages are very heroic and commendable because they help other people who cannot understand Japanese. I'm only sad on the fact that some people are ripping off other people who doesn't know how to patch something or know this forum.

Why did you stick around: as I said a while ago, I'm sticking here because of the new updates from the uhh games and for the translations of otome games, also I read and study on how edit hex and stuffs. 

uhhmm.. Additional information: I like Anime and Manga. if you want to talk about it, then yes, we can. I watch one piece (shounen) and mostly shoujo romances animes. it's the same with the manga but I read nanatsu no taizai and shokugeki no souma (I don't want to watch it because I really hate on-going animes except one piece because it's my life)

I also like Dramas. I prefer Kdramas but I also watch Taiwanese, Japanese and yes, my very own Pinoy Dramas. we can also talk about it too. I'm very informative when it comes to Japanese and Korean history.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi kimmi :3


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm Lucifer666 known IRL by several names, one of which is Nathan.

I joined this site after searching google for "Animal Crossing hacks" or something equally stupid , whatever my 8 year-old brain could come up with at the time and came across some threads here, realised this place was relevant to my interests and lurked for years. Grew fond of this community before they even knew me.

Today I'm 16 and working towards a degree in computer science  (Touching, isn't it?)

fun fact: I had no ****ing clue what my username meant at the time I got it. I'm not a Christian (or a Satanist, LOL, I'm non-religous) but I had heard the word a few times before and thought it sounded cool, asked for a name change to 'Lucifer' (back when those were allowed), found out it was taken, and told the mod to add a few numbers at the end, and lo and behold! Unbeknownst to me I was a walking pile of devilish connotations.


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

Amadren said:


> Hi kimmi :3



because you post something like this, I got curious and search it on the internet. I really thank you for this. no joke. I really THANK YOU FOR THIS! I LEARNT SOMETHING NEW. THE ADVENTURES OF KIM JONG UN! SKLADHASHDJSAHDJKASHDLa


----------



## Amadren (Jul 30, 2015)

iamKHEEMchi said:


> because you post something like this, I got curious and search it on the internet. I really thank you for this. no joke. I really THANK YOU FOR THIS! I LEARNT SOMETHING NEW. THE ADVENTURES OF KIM JONG UN! SKLADHASHDJSAHDJKASHDLa


I always called him kimmi so... :x


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 30, 2015)

Amadren said:


> I always called him kimmi so... :x


ouch.


----------



## Amadren (Jul 30, 2015)

iamKHEEMchi said:


> ouch.


That's why I'll never go to North Korea, he'll probably kill me :'(


----------



## emmanu888 (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm emmanu888 also known IRL as Emmanuel
Love gaming and PC building as well as console gaming for all those exclusives games
Fave game right now is Splatoon and Mario Kart 8
I've recently upgraded my second gaming rig to Windows 10 and runs a triple boot between Windows 7 x86 and x64 and Windows 10
Right now i'm watching TV and SGDQ


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Jul 30, 2015)

I am a motherfucking sword.

EDIT: Ok so I was a sword. Now I'm an otaku.


----------



## G0R3Z (Jul 30, 2015)

Amadren said:


> That's why I'll never go to North Korea, he'll probably kill me :'(



You won't be going to North Korea because they don't like outsiders. I don't think they allow tourists or any kind of outsiders except for Diplomats. Even then, I think they have to presidents or world leaders. South Korea is apparently a much friendlier place.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 30, 2015)

iamKHEEMchi said:


> Hi! I'm Kimberly but yeah, I hate being called like that because in my class, we're like.. three "Kimberly" so I prefer that you call me Kimmi. My friends call me that so I will be very comfortable if you also call me that too.
> I turned 20 last june.
> I lived in Manila, Philippines.
> I don't have a job and still currently studying. I'm in my 3rd year in college majoring in diplomacy.
> ...


*goes full addict anonymous style* Hi Kimmyyyyyyy
did ya like Clannad/Afterstory?


----------



## Bubbysaur (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm Bubbysaur, but you can call me Sean! 

My name is Sean Johnson, 21 years old, and I love technology! It's a passion of mine.
I absolutely love playing video games, always have, always will. I have a Wii U, PS3, PS4, PC, 3DS, PSVITA, WII, etc
Favorite game as of just finishing it was Xenoblade Chronicles. My god, that game was sweet!
I love to watch hentai late at night ._.
I should have joined the site years ago when I used to follow the ds pokemon hacks, but I guess I was lazy. The site seems awesome!
If you want to get to know me more, don't hesitate to ask me anything!


----------



## iamKHEEMchi (Jul 31, 2015)

G0R3Z said:


> You won't be going to North Korea because they don't like outsiders. I don't think they allow tourists or any kind of outsiders except for Diplomats. Even then, I think they have to presidents or world leaders. South Korea is apparently a much friendlier place.



Ohhhh maybe after I graduated and got my job, I can go there hahaha joke. (I'm currently studying to be a diplomat)



LittleFlame said:


> *goes full addict anonymous style* Hi Kimmyyyyyyy
> did ya like Clannad/Afterstory?



Yess. I also played the visual novel of it. *insert dango dai kazoku song here*


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 31, 2015)

Vinny, moved and living life


----------



## Geno Breaker (Aug 3, 2015)

A Fire Emblem fantard and Godzilla geek who happens to be interested in this site.


----------



## jDSX (Aug 5, 2015)

jDSX or jD which is my artist name I go by these days, I am 24 huge movie buff and nerd I travel a lot and got into computers currently doing a few new rigs nothing too exciting though. I am also separated have a daughter who will be 6 in december, from a crummy place but it's all in the game around here. My favorite color is green and movie is silence of the lambs. That is about it I think.. Oh and I lurk here mostly though I think I'll be here more often coming from Gfaqs turning into shiz fast.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 19, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I thought I'd post here as a lot of the tempers from my era (I make it sound so long ago) are now either gone, or moderators... and the newer guys wont have ever heard of me

I'm Danny, 21 from Manchester England,

I love gaming, whether that be console, handheld, board game or card game, gaming is just in my blood, I joined temp back in '09 when I first got an R4 card from a local market and have stayed ever since, I used to be a regular poster but now just lurk in the shadows as I the 3DS and WiiU don't interest me, I had a 3DS, sold it, then bought a 2DS just for Pokemon Alpha Sapphire and then haven't touched it since i completed it. Never got a WiiU as the games just don't appeal to me enough to warrant the spend 

The reason I stick around is just to keep up to date with the scene I guess, and habit, I might start becoming a little more active again as I've started to see some topics that interest me

If you want to know anything about just ask, I'm always happy to speak to the nice tempers


----------



## ScrublordPrime (Sep 1, 2015)

Howdy ho.
I'm newer than a freshly born baby (as you can tell).
My name is Leonard, originally from Iran (However, I live in the UAE).

I play a wide variety of games, though typically you'll see me in the FPS/RPG genre of gaming. I just joined now, because a friend of mine frequents this forum and I just said "Eh, may as well join it".

You'll probably see me only in the off-topic areas of the forum, because this is where I belong.
*THIS IS MY HOME NOW.*


----------



## Minox (Sep 1, 2015)

I am someone really unimportant.


----------



## Marcus Aseth (Sep 11, 2015)

Minox said:


> I am someone really unimportant.


I'm someone imported. Also 27 years old and I know how to do 3d shit for videogames xD


----------



## Aidan25 (Oct 6, 2015)

It's been a while since the last post in this thread but I'll introduce myself.
Hi I'm Aidan25 but you can call me Aidan. I'm 18 and I live in Australia and love computing, video games, music and sport. I like GBAtemp because there are so many different sub-sections of the forum that apply to my many interests so I can relate to certain people and topics. I used to lurk here a bit for my gaming needs but finally decided to register and it's been amazing after only 3-4 days.

I've already met some cool people as well and crazy (looking at you VinsCool and Margen67 x)) and I feel like I can learn a lot about things that I like. I love to game, mainly on consoles but occasionally on the PC. I like retro games mainly from Nintendo but am starting to get into Sega, Atari and a few other publishers/developers which is always fun. Once I'm not as busy, I'm going to work on my coding skills so I can contribute to this community in my own way.

My favourite game is probably Earthbound even though I haven't finished it. I just love the quirkiness of the characters and how it's one of my first 'proper RPGs that is not Pokemon' that I've played. After that it'd probably be Ratchet and Clank 2, Pokemon Sapphire and Super Mario Galaxy. There are so many more games I want to play so I guarantee that this will change.

If you want to chat, send me a PM and I'll be more than happy to speak about anything we share in common or something about GBAtemp even though I'm still a noob


----------



## nxwing (Oct 11, 2015)

I've already posted in this thread but that was years ago, I believe. Allow me to reintroduce myself.

I am ArnoDorian. Just call me R. I joined this forum because of the DS and its iterations. I found myself a place to stay in the DS Forum, even if it didn't last that long. A few months later, I returned and I set up a shack in the EOF. It's still there up to this day but I don't stay in it a lot. I found another place to stay in the DS Forums temporarily and I visited the 3DS, PSP and Vita Forums a few times but I never stayed there. I found places to stay at in the Blogs section and General Off-Topic Section, that's when I realized something. GBAtemp is my home. I was always home all along.


----------



## LittleFlame (Oct 11, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I've already posted in this thread but that was years ago, I believe. Allow me to reintroduce myself.
> 
> I am ArnoDorian. Just call me R. I joined this forum because of the DS and its iterations. I found myself a place to stay in the DS Forum, even if it didn't last that long. A few months later, I returned and I set up a shack in the EOF. It's still there up to this day but I don't stay in it a lot. I found another place to stay in the DS Forums temporarily and I visited the 3DS, PSP and Vita Forums a few times but I never stayed there. I found places to stay at in the Blogs section and General Off-Topic Section, that's when I realized something. GBAtemp is my home. I was always home all along.


Cheesy as fuck mate

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Aidan25 said:


> It's been a while since the last post in this thread but I'll introduce myself.
> Hi I'm Aidan25 but you can call me Aidan. I'm 18 and I live in Australia and love computing, video games, music and sport. I like GBAtemp because there are so many different sub-sections of the forum that apply to my many interests so I can relate to certain people and topics. I used to lurk here a bit for my gaming needs but finally decided to register and it's been amazing after only 3-4 days.
> 
> I've already met some cool people as well and crazy (looking at you VinsCool and Margen67 x)) and I feel like I can learn a lot about things that I like. I love to game, mainly on consoles but occasionally on the PC. I like retro games mainly from Nintendo but am starting to get into Sega, Atari and a few other publishers/developers which is always fun. Once I'm not as busy, I'm going to work on my coding skills so I can contribute to this community in my own way.
> ...


Aidan.... I WAS HERE FIRST I AM THE REAL AIDAN >=(


----------



## Lucar (Nov 4, 2015)

I'm a train.

Ok I'm actually an alien sent down from KookawakaPanataCoo, and I'm trying to gather some inside information on humans. But, shh, don't tell anyone!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2015)

Posting stats?
Posting stats!

Name: Dino
Age: 23
Marital status: Overcame extreme drama with boyfriend, soon to be living together <З
Children: 2, Lenin and Lady (yes cats are kids too!)
Weight: 61 kg (I'm rapidly losing weight)
Current city of residence: On the border between home and hell.
Favorite food: Pineapple pizza & boyfriend his Chicken dish.
Favorite color: Turquoise blue
Favorite Movie: Big Hero 6 (Fxcking love Hiro <З)
Favorite show: Apocalypse: The Second world war
Systems owned: 360 x7, PS3, Wii x2, GCN, Xbox x4, PS2, N64, SNES, NES, Dreamcast, PSP, DSLite x2, GBASP x3, GBPocket x2, 3DS, DS.


----------



## nintendarium (Nov 4, 2015)

old gen guy (36yo sigh...), 
almost nintendo only gamer, (pc is there for Assetto Corsa and ArmA 3)
retro gaming lover,
raised as a gamer proudly into arcades surviving as much possible at infinite afternoon SFII matches ... sigh those times parents gave me only 2 coins for the whole afternoon!
food: love eating real italian food but like/cook also asian food ... I'm a master at making siapao and pancit
(what you call "maccaroni" actually is not real maccaroni ... just let you know of this dramatic truth XD ... and NO you cannot put chocolate and fruits on pizzas ... ) 
best movie : "Le Eine"
Best comic: "BLAME!"
Best Anime/cartoon: "Planetes"
Best game ever: "Chrono Trigger"
Best Console Ever: "Snes"  (that gamepad still the perfection)
Best developers Company/Team: "Intelligent Systems" (they were great under Yokoi guide)


----------



## Jekuma (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm Jekuma (or Jerry)!

I'm 12 years old, but don't let my age discriminate on how you look at me.

While I'm not really a gamer as much I was before (don't worry I still play games, but not often.... Wait, why am I telling to worry even though you don't know me!?). I'm interested in game developing however, and I'm considering to be a programmer or designer.

I'm one who tends to prefer things that are less action-ey, but more calm and dramatic. This doesn't mean I won't get a kick out of things that have action however (ie: Terraria).

A few things I like to do when I'm not on here is: Drawing, Reading, Debating, and just learning in general.

Favorite(s):
Favorite Indie Game: Terraria or Undertale (I like the game, but I'm not in it's fandom)

Favorite Movie of 2015: Spectre (007) (pretty good flick) 

I may or may not update this later


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2016)

-snip-


----------



## DarkRioru (Jan 11, 2016)

I am Spencer but, I perfer to be called yami
I live in California
I love 3ds consoles... heck, I met my gf on a 3ds so thats why I hold them dearly to me
and if you are wondering why I'm not "dark" like the name implies, its supposed to be ironic or dark in another definition of the word.
I mostly play Rpgs and just any game that peaks my intrest.... and im terrible at shooters... if I were to physically holding a gun, it would be easier than trying to visualize myself holding a gun
I don't usually hand out my friend code to just anyone... first find something in common and spark a friendship then we'll talk...
I also have a youtube channel but its gathering dust because a lack of equipment to film... I'm mostly a poetic guy when it comes to writing poems and stories....
I bleed onto the paper and not care about spelling errors...
I joined the site to be more informed about the homebrew community so yeah... go homebrew!
I will love mews... throw one at me and I will lick strawberries and whipped cream off of it... if you find that weird, theres more weird people out there that are weirder and poetic than I...


----------



## GalladeGuy (Jan 15, 2016)

.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 15, 2016)

This is now a GBATEMP Dating site, lol.


----------



## Insidious611 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hello all. My name is Dylan. I'm a 28 year old programmer and sysadmin.

On the programming side I specialize in rapid development using eg python, lua, perl, php. On the sysadmin side I've been dabbling in Linux sysadminning since I was 10, and spent 3 years paid to maintain the servers for a small (about 40 customers) startup webhosting company.

I have a deep interest in and history with the emulation/rom hacking/console reverse engineering scene, though on the "consumer" rather than the "producer" side of things until recently, when I started a project to incorporate MSU-1 music into FF6 which can be found on another forum. (Dunno the rules about plugging stuff here, google "FF6 MSU-1" or pm me for details if you're interested.)

I enjoy tinkering with hardware, and especially making it do things it wasn't meant to do. I've been lurking around here for a while, but recently became much more active due to the 3DS scene, and specifically the release of browserhax/menuhax for 10.3 and subsequent memchunkhax2-based downgrading. I am also watching the WiiU scene with great interest.

I also have a PSP on CFW, a DS Lite with a flashcart (an old CycloDS) and a bunch of homebrew, and used to have a CFW on my PS3 (a friend updated it to 3.56 and I haven't been able to afford getting it downgraded since).

I'm a bit of a cheapskate, as I have a very limited income. I may sometimes ask stupid questions, but I always seek to learn new things and am open to new experiences.

Gamewise... My first system was a NES, and I've owned most of the mainstream consoles since, even if I got them long after release. I've always been a fan of anything with an engrossing storyline. RPGs have always been big for me, and the Mass Effect series are some of my favorite recent ones. Undertale struck a huge chord with me. I was a huge fanboy of Final Fantasy up until about X. I didn't like XI and after that I largely lost interest. I like some old-school FPSes (Quake 3, UT) but dislike most modern ones, partly due to overmuch focus on military stuff, partly because my aim sucks.

I can't draw, do music, or really do anything creative (sans perhaps essay writing and cruddy poetry) worth shit.

That's probably too much detail, but oh well.


----------



## Socuine (Jan 25, 2016)

Hey there.

My name is Socuine (_Yes, it's rip off and originated from the Pokémon Sucuine._), I'm 26 years *young* and I live in The Netherlands. I'm many things.

I'm a:


(UX) Designer;
Artist;
Web Developer (Or Designer, what do you prefer?);
SEO Engineer;
The marketing guy;
IT Generalist (Specialism: System & Network Engineering);
Guy that holds a camera and makes decent to pretty good photo's;
Huge game nerd (Yes, I have a good PC and I even got a Nintendo 3DSXL, yay!);
Well, that's me!

It's a pleasure to meet all of you.

Regards,
Socuine


----------



## LittleFlame (Jan 25, 2016)

Welcome to the dutch club @Socuine we've got a lot of em


----------



## apollos (Feb 16, 2016)

i'm apollo and i've been playing pokemon for a decade or so now; my first game was emerald. i had an action replay which i used to hack the shit out of platinum, and i've decided to get back into hacking recently with oras. this forum has been very helpful in figuring everything out because idk wth i'm doing lol. i would love to learn to program and i've tried to learn on my own with ruby, basic, and python, but i'm bad at committing to things so i've forgotten almost everything except a few commands and the difference between a floating point and an integer. i'm also agender and i have a cat who likes to sit on my chest when i'm trying to use the computer.


----------



## JacksonS (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm Jackson, and I'm in my sophomore year of high school in the USA. I lived in Poland a couple years ago.

I'm a long-time member of ModRetro Forums, where I go by Blargaman91 (I don't know where that name came from). I've made 4 portable GameCube consoles, and I branded them "GameCube SP"; they are real GameCubes that have been cut up and stuffed into a tiny case with batteries, a screen, and a controller. You should look them up if you've never seen one. I do a lot of other stuff regarding electronics - I'm basically just skilled at soldering and putting stuff together.

I just joined here because in the past month I've gotten super into 3DS mods, just after I found out I could fully hack my system without Gateway. I make 3DS themes now (uploaded on 3dsthem.es) and I think they're alright.


----------



## G0R3Z (Feb 17, 2016)

JacksonS said:


> I'm Jackson, and I'm in my sophomore year of high school in the USA. I lived in Poland a couple years ago.
> 
> I'm a long-time member of ModRetro Forums, where I go by Blargaman91 (I don't know where that name came from). I've made 4 portable GameCube consoles, and I branded them "GameCube SP"; they are real GameCubes that have been cut up and stuffed into a tiny case with batteries, a screen, and a controller. You should look them up if you've never seen one. I do a lot of other stuff regarding electronics - I'm basically just skilled at soldering and putting stuff together.
> 
> I just joined here because in the past month I've gotten super into 3DS mods, just after I found out I could fully hack my system without Gateway. I make 3DS themes now (uploaded on 3dsthem.es) and I think they're alright.



You've found at least one familiar then. I used to go on the modretro forums infrequently. Made a few portables and mods myself.


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

I'm Darren 31 from Derbyshire England.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 20, 2016)

This thread still exists?


----------



## quackstar84 (Feb 20, 2016)

People have a desire to be known I guess.


_Chaz_ said:


> This thread still exists?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 14, 2016)

Hi, my name is Andrew, and I am a video game addict. I ended up here years ago when I bought my first DS flashcart. Or was it a GBA one? Maybe even before that. Since then I've modded all kinds of consoles.\
I am turning 34 this month.
I play mostly RPGs on PC, 3DS, Android, and more. I suck at FPS games but I play some of them anyway, like BioShock and Halo.
I used to own a PS2, a Wii, a Gamecube, a Saturn, an Xbox 360, an original Xbox, a 3DS XL, and a GCW Zero. I modded every single one of them. I also flash different ROMs on my Android devices. I've cut back on the systems I own since I've been moving around a lot lately. I mostly game on my PC now since I have Steam. That's pretty much the only legal means of buying games I use these days.


----------



## Alan Treecko (Apr 14, 2016)

im you but better


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 16, 2016)

Never saw this thread. I always love giving my info to random strangers!

My name is Timothy

 I am an aspiring game design artist and UX artist. While my main skill is art I also code. I code in the languages of C, C#, Objective C and Swift. I love Vocaloids, my favorite is IA. I like to try stuff I don't yet know how to do. When I have a goal in mind I go for it no matter what the risk and the price may be. Live life to the fullest folks! I am shy in real life. This website I feel has helped with that. As now I can speak more freely in public without being nervous. I also watch a lot. A LOT. of anime. My goal is to get a bachelor degree in computer science and a normal degree in Graphic Design. What am I doing now? Planning out me and my friends future with our game studio named NeX hopefully. 

  What brought me to the site was, well I don't know how I found the place to be honest however I am thankful I did. Since then I have made friends with people who I am actually really happy I made friends with such as @jDSX , @Tjessx , @Voxel Studios , @Bubsy Bobcat and @Tomato Hentai (also others that are unnamed) I now have some people to lean on when I am going through a hard time whether they like it or not  as well as to have fun with online and in Skype #TimomFucks skype members In all seriousness though they are some of the greatest friends one could have. I have never been more happy. Finding this site has indeed brought happiness to my lonely soul so I owe a lot to it. I am willing to do whatever it takes to make this site live on for generations! 

  Seriously, thank you temp. Thank you for changing my view on life and my attitude.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 17, 2016)

Hello I'm Travis. I'm 27 and I am an independent contractor for a local church. I live in Anaheim, California.

I enjoy console modding, gaming, tv, and reading. I spend more time hacking consoles than I do playing games on them. But I prefer mmorpgs, rpgs, and shooters. I'm currently playing through Dead Space which I am really enjoying. I'm also making slow progress on Final fantasy xiv a realm reborn, tera, and world of warcraft. I love healing and support classes.

Once I finish some of my projects I plan on continuing my education for programming, android development, and some ethical hacking. Might end up going all out and getting into computer science as well. We'll see how I feel after taking a couple classes.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm the only non-furry on this website.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


> I'm the only non-furry on this website.



No, you're not. I'm not a furry, either.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> No, you're not. I'm not a furry, either.


Your username says otherwise


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> No, you're not. I'm not a furry, either.


Your name is literally _*Guy In Dog Suit *_and if that's not the furriest shit i've heard all year idk what it is.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Your username says otherwise





axewfious said:


> Your name is literally _*Guy In Dog Suit *_and if that's not the furriest shit i've heard all year idk what it is.



That may be so, but it's really a reference to Secret of Evermore. My friends and I named the dog "GuyInDogSuit" because with 15 letters, why not?

It later became a reference to Wilfred, one of my favorite shows.


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


> I'm the only non-furry on this website.


a lot of us aren't


----------



## JaapDaniels (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm jaap, 32 years old, i live in the netherlands close to rotterdam. I'm technician i know how to read electronic schedules and can solder and repair sometimes. Haven't written any software noteble since i was 7 and i don't think turbo pascal/basica is still used so i don't think i can help much there. I do however understand assembly coding so maybe if needed i can help there.


----------



## Tjessx (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi,
My name is Bert, I'm 19 years old currently i study IT, and i'm the Co-founder of a marketing company.
When i first joined this forum i was fascinated about homebrew (still am).
I already could program in c++, and thanks to this forum I learned to code in C by creating Pictochat3DS.
Since then i've done a few 3DS projects such as tetris, online highscore service, 3DS framework to handle all the small stuf such as frames, and a few others.
I spend my days working on backend PHP frameworks.


----------



## gameshark (Apr 17, 2016)

my name is Jan Gamer or Gameshark or Hackmaster64 and i make cool cheats for psp and ppsspp and now for some months 3ds cheats.
I did also in the old days create cheats for the super nintendo and for the nintendo 64.

I live in Breda in the Netherlands and i like GBATEMP

check out my youtube channel https://www.youtube.com/user/HACKMASTER64


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 17, 2016)

Who the hell are you ?? I am your worst nightmare.


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 17, 2016)

axewfious said:


> Your name is literally _*Guy In Dog Suit *_and if that's not the furriest shit i've heard all year idk what it is.


I'm a cat with a red scarf. Meow! Play with us!


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Apr 17, 2016)

Bimmel said:


> I'm a cat with a red scarf. Meow! Play with us!



GamerCat?


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 17, 2016)

Black Cat, Red Scarf, Yellow Eyes


----------



## Bimmel (Apr 17, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> GamerCat?


No, just a Ghost Trick fan. And I like good plot twists. ;-)



axewfious said:


> Black Cat, Red Scarf, Yellow Eyes


And not even a Furry. Or Furrie? How is this even spelled correctly?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 17, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> GamerCat?


Actually, it's Sissel


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 4, 2016)

Hi, i'm Davidosky99, and my name is David(no shit)
I'm 16 years old and I'm fascinated with informatics, computer science and programming.
I like hacking too


----------



## Aether Lion (May 9, 2016)

I've copied most of this from my Temper pics post.
I'm Dustin.
Age 19
Penisylvania, USA
My profile picture is of me but I'll add one.
I hack/mod (and enjoy long walks on the beach) 
I'm also developing an RPG called Chrysalism. I'm doing it solo because I don't know how to do it as a team. It's got an original story and...it's just fucking awesome.
Earl Grey Tea is bae
I'm weird. I'm gay (and single as of right now ) 
I like the Lion King/Howl's Moving Castle/Mirai Nikki. 
Any Chinese buffet, fam.



_Bonus fact: The slightly-above-average user is 10-12 posts per day on GBATemp. Mine is 17.5._


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2016)

I'm Dino, I'm 24, I'm gay, currently got a lovely bf who's going to live with me very soon.
I love hacking consoles, modifying games, playing around with beta games etc.
I got 2 cats, Lady and Lenin.
I currently drive a '97 Megane 1.6 cabrio.

I'm weird and love to have fun~


----------



## Davidosky99 (May 16, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> *very soon*.


Soon™
(sorry)


----------



## Harumyne (May 16, 2016)

22, 5'9, currently on the prowl.

I surf the sea and love to get smashed on beer and other things.

I am a black midget asian ginger albino if I haven't already said.


----------



## Crusylicious (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm Remington, Remmy, Rem. 32
I've lived up and down the east coast (US).
I used to say I'm a computer nerd, but really I'm a bit more of an all around nerd lol. Anime, star wars, video games, role play, etc...
I have a pretty new lets play youtube channel with my roomates. Wont link it, but if you are interested its in my profile.
I've been a member a while and was around a bit before I joined, though I've never been that active in the community. Felt like maybe I should jump in finally.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm you but stronger.

But in all seriousness I'm Bub, I'm 18 years old.
I like to draw and be annoying. I have 3 small doggos. That's all I have to say that's interesting.


----------



## Touko White (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm something.


----------



## Kinqdra (Jun 2, 2016)

Greeetings, I don't think I've ever done one of these here so here I go!

My name is Dorian. I am 19 years old and I joined this forum back in.. 2009?! So... I was about 12(??!) when I started having fun with all the possibilities that flashcarts can offer. Oh well.. I remember getting the original r4 and having so many questions about it that I just had to find myself a reliable source of information. GBAtemp filled that role remarkably. It was so pleasing having access to high quality and up to date information about everything that interested me. Learning so much in the first few months of joining accompanied with the beautiful people on here plus the attractive site design is what made me stay. The most fun I had was during the AKAIO days (THE custom acekard2i firmware for those who don't know) when I felt like I was invincible being able to play any new DS title released (Normmatt, you're still my idol <3). After that time passed, I took a big break, not sure how long exactly, but here I am again. Reliving those same childhood memories of getting free games to work on my console, this time using a CFW instead of flashcards of course.

Now that you know my history on this site, I'll tell you a bit about myself. I am currently in year one studying for a bachelor degree in business though it isn't really where I want to be. I tried to convince my parents to let me have a year off so I could think about what I wanted to do with my life while working on my music projects but they didn't give me their full support. At the time, I was a singer in a band, nothing too serious, but the audience usually gave us good feedback (so did the amps, hahah you know like sound feedback. no? ok). Anyway, that same band is currently crumbling down because we don't have enough time to invest in it. So now we're all waiting for the end of the semester so that we can finally try to regroup and get some work done.

There, that's my current life situation. If you still want to know more about me, here are a couple of random facts:
- I am a sucker for POKEMON. I got my gameboy color with pokemon yellow when I was six and I have played through all the main series titles up to this day.
- I take drama lessons (mostly because I want to improve on my stage presence as a performer.. well also because it's the most fun I have whole week)
- I listen mostly to rock music but I like a bit of everything (muse, queen, jeff buckley, alt j, bowie, chopin...)
- I was born in France, moved to Croatia when I was 8
- Favorite color is blue
- I sleep with my back facing the ceiling

That's all folks


----------



## Nyap (Jun 6, 2016)

the NSA is probably really enjoying this thread lmfao
my name is nyap and i'm a furry


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2016)

To keep it short and sweet: I'm a depressed gaming father. Yes, I have a kid. She turned 3 in April. I somehow manage to squeeze time in to play my games. I love playing shooter games, namely Halo. I main on PC though. I had a creative part to my ever elusive imagination. That has since died when I acquired responsibilities. 

I like to think I've got a form of social anxiety. It's a mild flavor, though. I can handle people and social interactions for a while. After that it tends to get weird. 

I am very opinionated, if you can't tell from some of my posts. So, I will try to argue from time to time. Which is hilarious because I hate confrontation..


----------



## d12unk13astard (Jun 6, 2016)

Memoir said:


> To keep it short and sweet: I'm a depressed gaming father. Yes, I have a kid. She turned 3 in April. I somehow manage to squeeze time in to play my games. I love playing shooter games, namely Halo. I main on PC though. I had a creative part to my ever elusive imagination. That has since died when I acquired responsibilities.
> 
> I like to think I've got a form of social anxiety. It's a mild flavor, though. I can handle people and social interactions for a while. After that it tends to get weird.
> 
> I am very opinionated, if you can't tell from some of my posts. So, I will try to argue from time to time. Which is hilarious because I hate confrontation..



I feel ya, you don't need to feel obligated to talk to everyone you see or meet because no matter how hard you try sometimes people just aren't always gonna like you for who you are or understand you. So just keep doing what you do and only talk to those that make you feel positive about yourself and just ignore any negativity that people try to push into your life. The world is a better place when you can brush aside the haters and only hear what you choose to hear in life. 

I'm also a gaming dad that balances work, being a father and squeezing in whatever time left I have to game on console/pc/android phones.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 6, 2016)

d12unk13astard said:


> I feel ya, you don't need to feel obligated to talk to everyone you see or meet because no matter how hard you try sometimes people just aren't always gonna like you for who you are or understand you. So just keep doing what you do and only talk to those that make you feel positive about yourself and just ignore any negativity that people try to push into your life. The world is a better place when you can brush aside the haters and only hear what you choose to hear in life.
> 
> I'm also a gaming dad that balances work, being a father and squeezing in whatever time left I have to game on console/pc/android phones.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


True. I'm not a fan of long, awkward conversation. So, I try to keep my circle small.. I've been called a dick for not responding to some girl at a convenience store. Unintentionally, I just shut people out. Hm.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 6, 2016)

YO whaddup fam.
You can call me Tim, Timothy, Timmy - whatever floats your boat
I am 18
I live up in MA
I love watching anime
I do online school
I read Manga
I collect video games
Apple fanboy
Incase anyone wants to know - I am bi (yes irl I am a male) Edit: I also in my mind identify as a female. Even though I have a male appearance. Do not judge plz.
Nintendo fanboy
Wants to be a reporter
Noob friendly
Gbatemp Phsyco
A member of the illuminati
Lucky number is 33
Fave shape is a triangle
fave color is blue

If y'all wanna know more hit me up.


----------



## mgrev (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi.
Call me mgrev, or whatever you want as long as you inform me what it is
I am 14, soon to be 15
I live in Norway, some place in Oppland
I don't watch TV
I do public school, and hate it
I play video games. preferably fast-paced
Android lover
Gender? Sexuality? Idk actually. I don't feel right. (biologically a male)
I suck at life.
I am a bad person
Lucky number is pi
Fav colour scheme is black/red. or at least red and some other colour
Fav video game character? Nishiki (fe:if)




TL;DR
speshul snowflaek


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

I go by many names, but mainly Kyusami (my native name) or Riley/Alexis

Age is not important

Residing in New Jersey but moving to South Carolina in 2 weeks

I've shown off my legs (more real than Kim K's ass)

I like all kinds of games and RPGs. I mainly play SSB3DS, (Lucas and Palutena are my mains), Fire Emblem and CODE OF PRINCESS (pokemon started branching out)

Favorite foods include anything fatty (even though I work out it doesn't do shit lmfao)

I'm kind of a bookworm. Currently finishing Underworld (Sequel to Abandon).

I'm also a web developer. I have 3 main site domains: palutena.byte.wtf, azurasdelight.tk and perisarchive.ml but I use Palutena more.

I'm mixed (try to guess me,I fucking dare you)

I'm lesbian

And I think that's enough about me (probably the only time I'd be really open)


----------



## Touko White (Jun 7, 2016)

"I've shown off my legs (more real than Kim K's ass)"
Everything's more real than that ass that is owned by someone who looks about as attractive as a brick.

You're a nice person @MsMidnight


----------



## MsMidnight (Jun 7, 2016)

Touko White said:


> "I've shown off my legs (more real than Kim K's ass)"
> Everything's more real than that ass that is owned by someone who looks about as attractive as a brick.
> 
> You're a nice person @MsMidnight


Nah my friend classifies me as a tsundere


----------



## Pokéidiot (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello. I'm Pedro, from Brazil, *13 *_(soon™ to be 14)_.
_let's see:_

I don't usually play games
I do development (skilled in Visual Basic and C#, at the moment learning C).
*Age is not a restriction for learning things, please understand™.*

I live in a small town
8th grade
Lucky number? Hmm... _((x*6)/x)-2 = (6x/x)-2 = ? _(solve it)
I like RPG games, Pokémon, Memes _(a.k.a Durgs *- no isn't drugs*)_
I use Ubuntu _and Windows only for gaming_
I'm a forever alone _...sadly_
I like chamomile tea <3 

_...and more _

About the rest of my favorite things, I don't feel like telling it all in a single post.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2016)

My name is Vincent. I joined here after lurking for 2+ years. I don't like edgy people and am cynical sometimes. That is why I have been banned from other forums for being _too _cynical.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello, GBATemp. I'm Jayro Jones; Sole developer of MediCat DVD, a full-on replacement for the outdated and discontinued "Hiren's Boot Disk".

I typically enjoy playing Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, and other FPS games on my PC, and other types of games on my various consoles (listed below). I also soft-mod as many of my consoles to play free games as possible. I am a HUGE pirate of music, games, ROMs, movies, and software apps. (I can't link you to them, sorry.) I support piracy against these rich copyright giants who treat legitimate customers like criminals. In my spare time, I fix computers on the side for extra cash, which got me making MediCat in the first place in 2012. (I didn't even publicly release it until 2014.) I've been on these forums lurking since 2012, and only came here when google pointed me to a game solution I needed help with. I kept getting pointed here so often, that I finally decided to join. Now that I'm a part of this community, I love it here. GBATemp is my 2nd home, aside from Photoshop and Facebook.


I'm also on Steam under the same name and picture:



Feel free to add me if you play Team Fortress 2.



And now, on to the shitty stuff..

*Name:* *Jayro Jones* (Google me, I'm everywhere: Deviant Art, Steam, Facebook, GBATemp, alternative.to, etc)
*Age:* 33
*Marital Status:* Not married... Yet.
*Children:* 3 kids, Cloud (age 10), Luna (age 8), and Arwen (age 13, step-daughter)
*Weight:* 155
*Height:* 5'11"
*Residence:* Vancouver, WA (Not that _FAKE_ Vancouver up in CanadiaLand)
*Favorite Food:* Lasagna, chili, or Nachos.
*Favorite Color:* light chrome blue, and clear. (Transparent, glass, etc)
*Favorite Movie:* The Fifth Element
*Favorite Show(s):* Breaking Bad & Rick and Morty
*Current Systems:* Original DMG Gameboy, GBA SP, DS Lite, DSi XL, 2DS, two OG PS1s, two slim PS2s, 3 original NES, a silver GameCube+GBA Player+Swiss+GBI, two soft-modded PSP-2001s, 3 soft-modded Wiis (two for sale), a soft-modded OG Xbox, a broken 360 (drive issues prevent booting up), a "Fallout 4 Edition" 2TB Xbox One, and a SM3DW+NintendoLand bundle (2015) 32GB black Wii U.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Jun 22, 2016)

I may or may not have done this once, I don't remember. Either way, it would probably need updating by now

Hello everybody! My screen name is TotalInsanity4 (as you can see), but many of the people on the forum will usually shorten it to "TI4." The username was one that I came up with in... ahhh... must've been 8th grade?, (So when I was about 13, for those of you non-Americans) when I (pseudo-correctly) suspected that I had depression (although what I have is technically referred to as "anxious distress"). I am currently 16, but I'll be 17 in just a few weeks (the birth date on my profile is accurate, for those wondering)

If you want to reach me on any service, you can use my screen name that I use here on GBAtemp. If I don't want you to talk to me on a particular service, I will use my real name (which has been posted on this site once, if you know where to look, but it's not really worth it.) As you can see in my signature, I also have a YouTube channel that is all but inactive, but I hope to change that in the near future.

I discovered this site when I realized it had a bunch of valuable info for Wii softmods, and I finally ended up joining it when I took a leap of faith and hacked the vWii partition of my Wii U (initially to play GameCube games via Devolution, now just for general Wii modding stuff). Along with those two consoles, I am also in the possession of a low end gaming/mid-range emulation PC, a DS phat, a DSi XL, an o3DS, a 2DS, and an SNES.

I'm fairly certain that that's everything that anyone would want to know about me but if someone wants to ask questions I wouldn't be opposed to answering them


----------



## Logan Pockrus (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm gonna say this right now:  none of this is going to make sense.  This is just one large ramble.

Hello.  I would tell you my name, but...it's pretty obvious.  My favorite of the "big three" (that being Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo) is Nintendo, probably due to the fact that I grew up with them.  However, I don't play video games too often anymore.  My life is pretty flexible, and although I have responsibilities, I find myself with a lot of free time (which will hopefully last for a while longer).  I live in a relatively small town in Texas (unfortunately it only seems to grow at an increasing rate), and I enjoy programming in my spare time.  I honestly don't know why I joined GBATemp...I've thought about that from time to time, but the only thing I've come up with is that I probably wanted to say something to someone, like a post, or whatever.  Nothing special.  However, I did join on December 31st, which means New Year's Day is also my 'tempAversary!  Another notable thing may be that I abstain from alcohol and tobacco, and I think drugs are one of the scummiest things on Earth (and I say that in a literal way).  So I'm a pretty clean person all around.  Anyway, that's about all I care to divulge right now.


----------



## Red9419 (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm you, but stronger.
When I was little I wanted to know if there were any "Wii Hacks" so I just researched on Google and found lots of tutorials and softmoding guides. I wasn't signed up at the time, but just lurked around because there was an alleged usb loader. Then Waninkoko's Usb Loader leaked and everyone flipped out. After that i just left the website, but occasionaly i would look around for other tutorials and posts.
2014 came along and i decided to sign up under a cringe worthy username (Red2AkaNoob) because i thought i would never come back. I posted a few questions and now that i look back at them i hate myself. I would come on a few times, but never really commented on anything. Then Hykems Iosu came along and i was coming back everyday to check on its progress. Unfortunaley nothing happened and after so many times of opening this site it became my  top website ( still is ). I got my name changed and started becoming  more active and making friends(?). Now im here typing this. Thanks if you actually took the time to read this.


----------



## TheKawaiiPug (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm clearly the same person as the other one with this avatar. I'm only active here, my board, and email.
Live in that hell hole called England, which xenophobia rules its streets.

Hello...


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello.  I'm Andrea, but call me astrangeone.  I joined the 'temp shortly after buying a DS Lite (as a replacement to the original fat DS), just to see if flashcarts existed for it.  (My train of logic - "Hey, remember flashcarts for the gba?  I wonder if they came out with an easier to use version of them for the DS Lite.")  And I came across gbatemp for a while - it was the best resource out there, and I finally joined up in 2009 (I had to look that up on my own profile).  I took the recommendations and bought a Acekard 2i - and also won some stuff off of the X'mas contests (one was a GBA mask, and one featured Slenderman doing Christmas shopping).  I was also active in posting blogs about bentos/lunchboxes I made in university.  (Now that university is out, and the real world is kicking me in the behind...yeah, not much reason to make lunch...)  I left for a while, and then came back to check on 3DS CFW/homebrew progress - I left when Sky3DS+ was introduced and Gateway as well.  So when I came back 10.7 was a thing...after reading about RxTools for a while, I ended up using my Powersaves and OoT3D to hack my own 3DS - menuhax and an emunand only.  And after a week, I was sick of looking at the wonky screens, so I ended up reading about A9LH and installing it.  I'm now addicted to it - it's an easy install and pretty great to us.

I stuck around because people are nice (unlike other forums), and because nobody made a big freaking deal about me being a female.  Now I mostly try to help out newbies with hacking 3DSes.

Now some fun stuff:
Name:  Andrea/tykedyke (a friend gave that to me in college...*throws things*)
Favourite Food:  pizza, nachos, medium rare steak
Weird Fact:  I work seasonally as an actress in a haunted house.  Is funny as hell to see people flipping out, but it's a shitty job for the wonky hours.
Favourite Games:  I love RPGS (currently working through Xenoblade Chronicles 3D and Earthbound on the VC), puzzle games (Tetris on the GB was the first game I bought off the e-ship), and Pokemon.  I currently am working on the story for Fire Emblem Fates (doing Birthright now), but that tactical RPG ness makes me head spin - I'm playing on phoenix mode, for pete's sake...

I also cosplay - currently fixing a Casey Jones cosplay (my gloves are fucked up and I need to remake the bandages that go under them), work out and I love to fix computers (I do it on the side for cash for people I don't like)..

I'm sure I have social anxiety, but it's mild enough that I can take people in small groups, but after a while, I usually bounce.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 7, 2016)

MsMidnight said:


> I go by many names, but mainly Kyusami (my native name) or Riley/Alexis
> 
> Age is not important
> 
> ...


How good is code of princess? I been thinking about buying that game?


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 7, 2016)

Hey there!
I'm... Not important.
Just a gamer.
Switch.
Modding is also a hobby.
I like KH, TLOZ, Pokemon, Mario, etc....
I like anime and manga. 

Darkyose is no more. All that is left is the name.
No more darkness, I've found my light.
Brighter than bright.

(Would like to change my name once again).


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm still the same, but I improved a lot since I introduced myself. I need to make another post here someday.


----------



## richardparker (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello
I am Richard Parker
I live in New Delhi,India
I'm 16.
I'm a student.
I found gbatemp when I searched 'how to hack gems in pokemon rumble world' on google,and that did it.
My favorite kind of games are turn based rpg's,so its fire emblem all the way for me.
I own a 3ds,a 3ds xl,a new 3ds xl,a netbook that i cant upgrade from windows xp,a crappy sony tablet on android 4.0.1 that i cant update,and a psp that i cant ude because i've lost its charger.
my gadget life is fucked up.
two of my 3ds's are a9lh,the other one is european and useless.
My favorite games of all time are Fire Emblem and Pokemon.
My favorite movie is *whatever my gf says*
My favorite band is 'Billy Talent' (punk rock).
I am a huge bookworm
im currently finishing the inheritance cycle.
these are some of the books i've read-
Percy Jackson
The kane chronicles
The heroes of olympus
The trials of apollo
Magnus chase and the gods of asgard
All dan browns
The hunger games
all maze runners
All bartimaeus books
Most paulo coelho's
and many many more. thse are the only ones i can remember right now.

thats all i have for now.


----------



## Cyan (Jul 7, 2016)

This thread is not a chat room or the blog section.


----------



## Modder (Aug 11, 2016)

Who am I?

On GBATemp, I'm a random nobody that joined quite a while ago that asked about technical difficulties with my Wii and about DSiWare modification.

In real life, I'm just an average high school sophomore. My interests include playing video games(mostly Nintendo), roleplaying, and writing stories. Yeah, I'm kind of a nerd, but I'm okay with that. No one said that had to be a bad thing anyway. If you were to ask what would my favorite video game series would be, I'd say Zero Escape. If you don't know what that is take the time to search it up on the internet, just be wary of spoilers since the games in this series are more story based than gameplay.

So... Yea. Good to be here I guess.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 11, 2016)

Modder said:


> Who am I?
> 
> On GBATemp, I'm a random nobody that joined quite a while ago that asked about technical difficulties with my Wii and about DSiWare modification.
> 
> ...



Huh. Well Hey.


----------



## ww97 (Aug 12, 2016)

My name is Javad. I have had many aliases over the web, such as Jim Fim, BlackBombBird, and now, ww97, which stands for my favo vg character, Wario, and my birthdate. => (Wario W. 1997)

I am a gamer. So obvious, isn't it?
My most favo games are WarioWare series. (Formerly was Angry Birds series)

I have submitted my location as "Temple of Form", which is Dur Untash Temple here. I formerly was noting it to "Zuma of Iran". (Played PopCap's blockbuster?).

That's all, guys.


----------



## LuxerWap (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello, my REAL name is Amaloe and I don't like it at all.
My nickname was supposed to be called Lil' Neil, but my brothers mistakenly called it, La-Neil, so I took that nickname instead.
I'm 19 years old. Going to be 20 on Christmas Day!
Currently living in West Georgia.
I'm an artist!
I lived with the Dreamcast, PS1, GameCube, and GameBoy Advance era.
HUGE fan of Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh!
I'm a Furry............
My favorite color is green!
I hate Tomatoes.
My favorite type of games are RPG, Visual Novels, Platforms, etc.
That's pretty much all I have to say...


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Aug 18, 2016)

HELLLLLOOOO LADIES!!!!!!!!!!(...and gents)

My name is Roberto
I'm a 25 year old male born and raised in Ohio.
I have been a lurker on his form since the Wii hacking days; after that I went to the PSP section and then left for a few years.
I recently came back(2 years ago) for the 3DS hacking and more older consoles.
I'm a tech head

Fav game - Super Mario World & Pokemon FireRed
Fav console - SNES unless you count PC
Fav handheld 3DS
Currently playing - One Piece Pirate Warriors 3(PC)  Story of Season(3DS)

Beyond gaming my hobbies include -
anime (too many to list)
writing short stories on whatever comes to mind. (in the middle of writing up a fantasy hero story)
reading (currently Trump: The Art of the Deal)
Debunking junk science
I'm currently studying to earn my CompTIA Project+ next month.

Think that will be good for now. I'm normally friendly so ask me anything.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Aug 18, 2016)

Heya ^.^ (Know your Temps takes too long so I'm here instead , also going off the main post! ),
I'm Vincent with some nicknames being Vinny and Vin. You can gladly call me whatever you please ,
-snip-,
I adore most RPGS with some of my favourite RPGS and games include, Pokemon, The World Ends With You, Bravely Default, Sonic and the list goes on!
Well uhh I can't make money, so uhhh I play what I want when I want ,
I really can't put my finger on one game series but a few would have to be: Pokemon, The Legend Of Zelda and Sonic,
I hang around with everyone and am usually considered really fun and awesome to be around,
I cannot stand people asking questions and asnwering it themselves >,<, like come on why ask then!

Some other things are: My favourite food is Perogies, I was born and still live in Canada, I love computers (Getting into game development and programming ), roller coasters, video games and just staying inside . I'm very trustworthy and would love to be your friend. More Soon(tm)!


----------



## Lucifer666 (Aug 18, 2016)

Cas here (alias). I am an admirer of all things art and literature and very much in support of video games as a delivery medium for them (though not exclusively nor necessarily.) I turned 18 little over a week ago and move out in a fortnight to begin attaining a degree in computer science.

The site caught my eye as a child while searching for AC:WW map editing tools. Lurked for years before joining in '11.

Honesty is not one of my virtues; lying is a compulsion of mine, but I suspect it's more of a hardened old habit than a diagnostic. Otherwise I proudly sport a relaxed, humble personality, and a growing love of life.

That last part may or may not be a byproduct of drug habits.


----------



## Froster (Aug 18, 2016)

Why didn't I notice this thread? 

Anyway,
Heyo, I'm Froster. Other nicknames I may use are FR3EZ or Frost... 
I'm not gonna lie, I'm 14 years old 
I'm a random half Swedish and half Italian dude who loves to make music, play videogames and playing Table Tennis and basketball!
My favorite game series is Monster Hunter, though I really like also Zelda and Pokémon.
I'm (well I don't really know... "probably") kinda popular in school, and I love to hang out with my friends! 
I constantly listen to music (to get some inspiration to do some tunes). My favorite genres are Electro House, Progressive House, Trap (this is kinda new actually. I never enjoyed trap, but I've lately discovered amazing trap artists), and I do really like acoustic adaptation of any track.
My favorite videogame is probably Monster Hunter 3 Ultimate. Those feels 
My favorite artist is Alan Walker. OuO
I'm not an anime boy, but I give a look at what I'm interested in... If you know what I mean 
I'm really a friendly person, so, hey, hope to make some friends on GBATemp!


----------



## Tobias97 (Aug 20, 2016)

I identify as "Tobias" (alias), other names I go by are "TobiasLevi" or "Tobias Leviathan". I don't mind giving my birth name but I like keeping it secret if possible.
I live in New York City. I am 19 (NOT 21, I screwed up my DOB and didn't notice until long after I registered) and about to enter my second year of college.
I am majoring in art and spend most of my time drawing but in my spare time, I like to translate Japanese manga and video games (I have been studying  Japanese since early High School). Speaking of languages, I also know Spanish.
I'm a sucker for strategy games. I mostly play RPGs like Kingdom Hearts, Pokemon, and Fire Emblem, but I really like obscure titles like the Medarot series.
I mostly play handhelds, I rarely play on console. (Idk it's something about having something in your hands and being able to take it with you).
I joined this community because I was very interested in the 3DS Hacking Scene (and I needed help hacking my 3DS), stayed to help with translating for English patches and to occasionally give advice to others in need of help in 3DS hacking.
I don't mind socializing with people and will be your friend so long as you are mature in the way you speak.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello my real name is Vic (not giving my full real first name).
I play Games usually Nintendo Consoles, I have a 3dsXL, N64, Gamecube, DsiXL, WII, and a GameBoy Anvanced. I'm a electronics enthusiast. And last But not least I'm Homeschooled. (FWI I'm not weird IRL)


----------



## Gyrobax (Sep 8, 2016)

who the hell am I? just who the hell do you think I am? (bonus cookie to whoever got that reference)
welp, Hiya!
 my name is Andres: AKA Gyrobax
i'm an 18 year old guy from california 
no girlfriend (laaaadies! just kidding)
overall a teddy bear to get along with  
I'm a music guy, I love all genres (except country and Reggaeton)
my preferred genres are metal, rock, synthwave, vaporwave, rap and Reggae 
favorite tv shows: Steven Universe (DON'T CLICK THAT BLOCK BUTTON PLEASE!) Regular show, Buffy the vampire slayer, Courage the cowardly dog, Duckman, cowboy bebop, ghost stories (guilty pleasure anime), konosuba, Rick and Morty, and some other stuff.
favorite games: kid icarus uprising, Pokemon platinum, pokemon soul silver, COD BO1, Sonic 3 and knuckles,
systems owned: Sega genesis, N64, NES, Gameboy color, GBA SP, Gamecube, Wii, Ps3, DS, 3DSXL, Ps2, ps1, pc (if that counts) and psp
favorite things to do: Read comics,Play competitive melee with my best friend and his brother,  go on discord chats with my friends, play video games, See what the hacking scene has achieved.
I joined GBAtemp mainly to learn psp homebrew and such because I loved the homebrew scene for the handheld, and that got me into wanting to homebrew my wii and 3ds which I did. I love this place. you never know whats going to happen in the hacking scene I mean seriously, I never thought I'd see Doom ported on to so many consoles. but anyway. I really enjoy coming here almost everyday to check out stuff.


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 8, 2016)

cool thread ! edit: forgot to add my name, its Leon.

alright , i am from the middle east (iraqi kurdistan region) i am 25 years old.

i friggin love video games, my favourite genre is JRPG's, and i actually play every game that is fun.

that includes jump n run , action, sports , rhythmic etc. (i dislike simulator/novel games though).

how i got here was kind of mostly related with mods/hax etc. i wont lie about that !

and why i sticked around here is because of that, and also because of how nice this community actually is !!!

surely there are trolls/jackasses on every forum out there, but i believe that gbatemp is on the very low rank of that stuff. (sorry for my english XD , i hope you people get what i say).

the majority of the members here are nice polite and try to help you, this is what i love about this forum.

much love to ya all <3


----------



## Raylight (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm Ryan, 26 and autistic. I live with my folks in Pennsylvania. I'm a shut in I guess you could say. I never finished high school in Texas due to discrimination and not having the support I needed so I was kicked out in 11th grade.
I was born in Texas but have moved to Virginia a few times, last time I lived in Virginia I was in a good school that had the support I needed and I even qualified for a scholarship in art but 9/11 happened and my dad lost his job and we couldn't afford rent so we were forced on a bus back to Texas and I lost my scholarship. I suffer from manic depression and other crap. 
I'm here for the homebrew and hacks. My grammar is crap so yea...

Fav Color- Black
Fav Console- Dreamcast
Fav Music Genre- Rock, Metal, Classic Rock
Marital Status- Forever Alone
Systems Owned - GEN, SNES, DC, PS1, NGC, GBA, PS2, DS, XB360, PSP, PS3, WII, WIIU, 3DS, PSV
Weight- 236


----------



## Lord M (Sep 8, 2016)

Hi i am Mario and... nevermind lol


----------



## Thunder Kai (Sep 8, 2016)

I am Thunder Kai and nothing is known about me


----------



## Originality (Sep 8, 2016)

Been a while since I've done one of these...

Hello, I'm Joe, 27 years old from London.
I work in retail selling jewellery and do IT support on the side (building/fixing computers, laptops, Xboxes, 3DSes, the usual). Looking to get a job in the IT support industry but it's proving more difficult than I expected. Being a technophile with hundreds of references from past clients is not enough it seems without at least 2 years of "professional experience", yet I can't get that experience without an IT job, so.... cache-22.
I'm also a book writer (11 books to date) and avid gamer. I prefer games with rich story or gameplay, and tend to prefer cooperative games to PvP, so my favourite games would be the likes of Monster Hunter, Final Fantasy, Portal, etc. I own all game consoles except Xbox One, so I consider myself broad minded when it comes to platform, although PC has my largest collection of games (over 500 games across all libraries). I do pirate, but on a try-before-you-buy basis, meaning that I've bought all the games I liked on each platform to support the Devs.
I'm always listening to music, whether it's JPop or more recently Chillstep. I also like watching anime, reading manga/manua/manhwa, reading Korean LNs, etc. 

I came to these forums for the same reason as most people - I bought a NDS flashcard (M3 Real) and was looking for updates and support.
I stuck around to share the support I received with others and eventually ended up a permanent resident of the Computing section to offer advice and support to those needing it. I also occasionally stray out to the other sections (WiiU, PSV, 3DS, etc) to keep up to date with news and help a little where I can.
I identify myself as a cat on the internet. Why a cat? Because many years of being persistently asked "ASL?" everywhere I went made me jaded about gender on the internet so I refuse to identify as one. I'm just a cat with a keyboard typing out words at random on the internet and that's all anybody needs to know.

Nice to meetcha!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 8, 2016)

hello @Originality.

Which book genre are you writing? are they sold publicly or private only?
That's great you still find enough time to write even with your jobs and gaming passion.


----------



## Lord M (Sep 9, 2016)

Lol me too write books. I'm at work on fantasy saga by years, i want to create something that coul be liked from either young and growned up people and its not easy


----------



## Originality (Sep 9, 2016)

Cyan said:


> hello @Originality.
> 
> Which book genre are you writing? are they sold publicly or private only?
> That's great you still find enough time to write even with your jobs and gaming passion.


Fantasy and science fiction. I've not published yet since I don't feel my standard is good enough to present to a publisher I know. However the next book I write might end up being the one I put forward. Just need to get around to writing it!


----------



## Cyan (Sep 9, 2016)

Good luck then !


----------



## OctopusRift (Sep 9, 2016)

I'm JP. 
Hi.


----------



## th3joker (Sep 9, 2016)

im a dude by many names around the web. for this forum i chose thejoker but that was taken so i added a 3 to be 3dgy


----------



## Helpful Corn (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello my name is Helpful Corn, it's a Daria reference.  I'm an itinerant laborer of sorts, self employed part time con artist.  I have survived 32 revolutions around the sun. I travel and work extensively up and down the eastern seaboard of the USA although more recently I make my living in the mid-west, mid-south, and south Florida regions.  I live in a 52 year old canned ham camper with my long term girlfriend (we're not the marrying type), a rescue kitten named Alice Pooper, a mouse named Bernard Jangles, and a Siamese fighting fish without a name.  I prefer radio/podcast and books to television.  I tune my radio into sports talk and NPR.  My favorite podcasts are The Joe Rogan Experience and Your Mom's House.  I'll read almost anything in the historical non fiction category and science fiction but not fantasy.  I drink too much and smoke at least a pack a day.  I'm good at everything and great at nothing. I excel in aesthetics.  My latest hobbies are cooking the fucking shit out of delicious meats over charcoal and wood, also shooting things with air rifles.

What brought you here?
Ever since I was a wee lad I've had an affinity for gadgets especially handheld devices.  It started with those old LCD games when I was very young.  My older brother got an Atari Lynx for christmas one year, and my sister a brick game boy the next.  I was the only one who actually played them.  I eventually got.my very own Game Gear.  I fucking kept Duracell in business.  I bought a game.com and a fucking cybiko.  I hand punched code into to TI calculators.  Somehow I ended up over at pocketheaven which led me here.

Why did you stick around?
Static IP makes permabans difficult apparently.  There have been points in my life were you sick silly little fucks have been my closest relations.  I've cost this site no small amount of money f5ing the eof.  But really I'm just still trying to find the cheese stash.

How do you identify yourself?
I don't.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Nov 7, 2016)

FWIW Costello's real name is Costello.


----------



## Jayro (Nov 7, 2016)

Helpful Corn said:


> FWIW Costello's real name is Costello.


And mine is Jayro.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Nov 7, 2016)

Costello's password is P4s5w0Rd


----------



## Seriel (Nov 7, 2016)

Helpful Corn said:


> FWIW Costello's real name is Costello.





Helpful Corn said:


> Costello's password is P4s5w0Rd


My name is Jack  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## XDel (Nov 7, 2016)

My Name Jim Bob , but they call me Tulip Lips on the corner where I turn tricks. And that is my life, turning tricks,; aything else you want to know about me and you got to pay in advance, on the hour, per hour.


----------



## DeoNaught (Nov 7, 2016)

My name is Victorio


----------



## Condarkness (Nov 13, 2016)

My name is Rohit.

My username condarkness, is something I choose when I was in high school. I really like sci-fi; especially starwars. So I thought to myself what would be kindof cool but definitely nerdy? Well, then it struck me that usually when people ask me to choose something I don't normally say yes or no right away. I usually weigh both options and often times go with both. That is how my username came to be. Con has two meanings. It is against in English and with in Spanish (I'm not Spanish). So I am with and against darkness really depending on what I choose based on the situation.

As far as what I prefer to be called; Just call darkness, its seems like to go-to name and everyone online seems to call me that anyway.


----------



## Exavold (Nov 14, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What brought you here?



A friend of mine told me that the people on this dumb website had some pretty juicy infos about 3DS hacking.
Wasn't disappointed.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Why did you stick around?



For Wii U hacking , 3DS hacking and Wii hacking news and discussion.
But also for the members , some guys on here are just sweethearts.



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> How do you identify yourself?



Huuuh ... i'll edit this later ....

maybe.



Spoiler



Oh , and my name's Adrien


----------



## djfender (Nov 18, 2016)

I remember finding this place when hacking my wii a few years ago. was an incredibly frustrating and difficult experience. now i stay for 3ds/gba stuff. 

uhh, irl, i travel for work often. i'll be going to paris/milan/london/newyork in january on an exhausting work schedule. 

I'm finally home from a month away and i'm awfully exhausted. quite excited for sun and moon. I'll be purchasing them in the morning~


----------



## Deleted-384698 (Nov 21, 2016)

i am sunnaryt
i am new to posting in this thread
i am 22 years old but only ironically
im also literally 22 years old
i had a job once
i quit my job (marx was right)
im interested in tech 
instead of punctuation i use newlines because i dont want to try too hard but also want to be readable
i use vim to edit text exclusively
death to microsoft
born to die
world is a fuck
Kill Em All 1969
i am a trash man


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm no one from nowhere, worth nothing at all.

I have a lot of minor problems: many migraines due to a pinched nerve in my left shoulder, double-jointed in my: ankle, knee, hip, fingers, and right shoulder; my left leg and arm are longer than my right; a twisted right-pinky toe; had a construction nail go through my left-foot that will never heal correctly; been electrocuted from TVs to batteries; a near-ruptured globe that still drips blood on the back of my left-eye; a growing lump near my cerebral-cortex I thought was a cyst;  agoraphobic, a little O.C.D., and more often than most, I'm pretty depressed that people can be 'grown' physically, but have the mentality of a teen-ager--which does add up to a lot to deal with on a daily schedule. With a 4-hour rest when I can. Good thing I can laugh about it, but my sense of of humor isn't the same for most people.

When I'm not struggling with my God-given gifts, I try to better myself with knowledge and even found the meaning of life: finding happiness in suffering through your existence on this planet; the purpose of life is a tough question.


  As for the other stuff: It's in the profile pop-up.

The other, other stuff: I enjoy a wide variety of games, on all platforms, paper to plastic; I try to give a game a chance by learning its mechanics first, followed by the scientific method, depending on genre (I'm 2 ranks below Master of All Trades.←Perceived English Snivy voice.) [Not like my voice at all]

If you're trying to date me, I'm single & looking for a woman, otherwise......

I can't think of anything else that would be of use right now. You could ask me stuff.


----------



## zombie_raptor (Dec 16, 2016)

My name is Lauren, but my friends call me Laur (Or Jolyne, it's after one of my favourite characters. High-five for JJBA!)
I'm 17, and i live in Canada. I'm a student at the moment, but I recently got a babysitting job. Gotta save up for a N3DS.
I love love LOVE silent hill. Hmu if you wanna talk about it!
I'm an amateur artist too. I've got my own thread up in the art corner but I don't have much art on it at the moment. 

What brought me here initially was looking for information on homebrewing and the likes. I'm a bit familiar with PSP soft modding but I don't know much about what's available in terms of homebrew. As for 3DS, i'm completely new to it. So, this place looked like a good place to start! (That and /r/3dshacks)

I stuck around because the community here seemed so much more welcoming, and I felt more comfortable because of the common ground with gaming. 

As for how I identify myself... Well I guess i'm just me!




(I've got social anxiety, depression and some other things so I apologize if my responses to anything are just horribly awkward.)


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Dec 22, 2016)

My names Dany,which is short for Daniela ┌( ಠ_ಠ)┘
I live in México. *FIERRO PUTOS!*
I mostly just use hacks for shits and giggles, but i want to learn how to actually *CREATE* hacks one day...
Im rather new in the community (as of december 2016) but i hope people dont mind me here (✿◠‿◠)

And well,since i dont feel comfortable giving away much information i should probably close with this:

I dont mind any group (furries,otherkin,weebs...) as long as they arent hurting anybody or themselves.

I consider ''hurting'' as: acts of xenophobia,homophobia,sexism,terrorism,vandalism,the like.

G'bye!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Dec 22, 2016)

So yo , while every knows me as lcie , here's some stuff bout me .
my real names Robert
my favorite game is Asura's wrath , followed by LOH : Trails in the sky and Final Fantasy type-0
I'm 17
I'm a farmboy
I've been gaming since I was 6
I own a psp , 3ds , and a whole plethora of emulaotors
I "severly dislike" discrimination .
I live in Canada (one of the best countries in the world )
my favorite manga is Kengan Asura
I work all day and game all night , but somehow i'm still ready to face the day in the morning ,
My motto is "never back down, and be proud of who you are"
What brought me here ? the god eater 2 translation , (still waitin)
Why did I stick around ? chatted with some users , enjoyed it , nuff said


----------



## YugamiSekai (Dec 22, 2016)

Should probably introduce myself here.

My name's Kaleb, 14,  I'm a programmer (C for now), I make 3DS homebrew and modding programs, I only play Nintendo systems/games, Miku fanatic, anime fan, USA 



Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What brought you here?
> Why did you stick around?
> How do you identify yourself?



1. I really don't remember (might have dealt with the Wii), but I somehow got here Christmas Eve of 2014

2. The hax

3. I like bara mangas, do I have to say anything else?


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 22, 2016)

Welp, my turn I guess...

-My real name is Alex
-I'm 17 years old
-I live in a (very) small island located just south of Ibiza, Spain (The island is so small almost nobody knows what island is...)
-I live at a rural place (which is very cool imo)
-I discovered videogames when I was 2 years old
-My first videogame was Mario Kart Super Circuit, followed by Pokémon Emerald and Leaf Green
-My favourite franchise is Kingdom Hearts (And it will always be)
-I don't like to go "outside" very much since there's almost nothing interesting to do where I live  (and by "outside" I mean going to parties, hang out with friends... I'm not very social I guess...)


----------



## retrogamer999 (Dec 25, 2016)

Im retro from London (UK)

Network/PBX Engineer for a Manager Service Provider in the UK. Jobs shit but pays most of the bills.

Mostly do mods for my mates and bulding PC's on the side if i get time away from teh wife and kids.

Play games when i got the time but havent touched my XBONE in abotu 8 months


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 25, 2016)

I feel like doing this again because stuff has changed.
I am Crystal the Glaceon, I started the Temp out as "A Gay Little Cat Boy," later, "The Pink Catboy," Then back to "A Gay Little Catboy," finally finishing the character off with "The Catboy." Before coming out as female and changing my name to "Crystal the Glaceon.
I am currently 25 years old
I came to the Temp 7 years ago when Pokemon HG/SS and Mario and Luigi Bowser's Inside Story were all dumped on the same day. They also had an extremely difficult AP to patch out. I joined because the Temp ended up with so much traffic, that it was shut off to Guests. So after years of lurking, I had to make an account to see what was going on and I did. I also joined to bitch that there wasn't an AP patch for my M3 Real. I never did intend to stay long, but ended up staying because of the project named "M3 iSakuReal." Which was a project that combined M3 TouchPod, iTouch Kernel, and an Unoffical translated version of M3 Sakura. I wasn't staying to follow the project, since it has already starting to lag behind due to the M3 team trying to block it. I stayed to help fix the project and keep it up to date. This effort and along with a community effort helped spawn my first sticky, The M3 Tri-Boot, later turned M3 Quad-Boot. From there I basically stayed to help the M3 Scene and became quite the specialist on the M3 carts. I spent most my time talking to Densetsu, Vulpes, and a few other members of the scene, along with taking time to get to know the Staff. Which ultimately resulted in me buying an Acekard 2i to help in the Acekard scene and I also won a Supercard DSonei in a thread that I forgot I joined. So I stayed to help out in all these communities that I was getting involved with. I even helped in test projects for DSTWO and judged in the Homebrew Bounty. I basically stayed because I became to integrated with the community.

I am here now because like the old M3 Scene of the past, I've found my place in the 3DS CFW community, I love spreading my knowledge and even helping projects when I am needed. I am basically staying because I know I can help.

I identify myself as Crystal the Glaceon. I do my best to try and help everyone.


----------



## vocaloid_mayu (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm Rosetta, 23. I'm a NEET (for now), trying to become a professional sysadmin. I'm from WA, USA. I have an interest in programming (particularly C/C++) but I'm inexperienced and not very good at it. I proudly run Arch Linux on my computer 

My favorite game is Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 2, 2017)

vocaloid_mayu said:


> I'm Rosetta, 23. I'm a NEET (for now), trying to become a professional sysadmin. I'm from WA, USA. I have an interest in programming (particularly C/C++) but I'm inexperienced and not very good at it. *I proudly run Arch Linux on my computer *
> 
> My favorite game is Xenoblade Chronicles.


I like you


----------



## vinstage (Feb 16, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What brought you here?
> Why did you stick around?
> How do you identify yourself?
> 
> Tell us whatever you're comfortable in sharing.




1) cfw nice
2) ur all pretty sweet : )
3) an attack helicopter


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 19, 2017)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> What brought you here?
> Why did you stick around?
> How do you identify yourself?


Welp here goes nothing.
A). The Pokémon Sun/Moon ban wave.  I made an account strictly for shitposting and asking noob questions.
B). I didn't stick around much after the thread I was usually watching died off. (Yes, I signed up for only THAT ONE thread) I left for like a month, then came back. Started shitposting. Started becoming familiar with memes such as Soon™ and joined the A9LH+Luma master race after being a Menuhax+Reinand peasant for 7 months.
C). _*>I sexually identify as an attack helico-*_
Jokes aside, I'm just a mentally unstable shitposting pirate.
EDIT: I got caught up in the moment and forgot my name.
_Oh, well..._
It's Emilio


----------



## Vegedroid16 (Feb 26, 2017)

Let's go in order:

· I'm Gabriel (not my full name but with that is ok).
· I'm almost 21 and I'm argentinian, precisely from Rosario city (think like a "Buenos Aires: Town Edition", but not as much as a little town, lol).
· I'm on university, studying for a Degree in Computer Cience. I have some knowledge on C and Assembler (I did also Haskell and Python but I can't remember very well, lol).
· I always liked videogames, starting with DOS games like Prince of Persia and Wolfenstein 3D, and then Nintendo emulators, mainly the GBC one (Pokémon Gold was my first of the franchise at 5 years old, and probably my first RPG), but the obsession came more or less when I was 13, when my mom gifted me the DS Lite with an R4.
· I discovered GBATemp "googling" a lot of things (Ace Attorney Investigations 2 english translation was the first one which made me think "OMFG, this place is awesome!"), specially 3DS ones related to all the CFW stuff.....
· I always thought of register here and in a couple of forums because I'm excesively bored of social media, also to speak with people, make friends, watch stuff, get info and if I can, help people with things I know.... but studies and other things in life put me away, so all these places were like "open, watch and close" for me.
· Finally I registered because I screw up my friends' 3DS and well, "The moment has come", and I'm here, helloooouuu!..... and in the end it seems to has no solution, and he started from the beggining. At least I'm gere, at last.

And as I always say: sorry for my english


----------



## vinstage (Feb 26, 2017)

Vegedroid16 said:


> Let's go in order:
> 
> · I'm Gabriel (not my full name but with that is ok).
> · I'm almost 21 and I'm argentinian, precisely from Rosario city (think like a "Buenos Aires: Town Edition", but not as much as a little town, lol).
> ...


Welcome to the Temp!

home of the shitposters


----------



## Imacaredformy2ds (Feb 26, 2017)

vinstage said:


> home of the shitposters


Hes right you know


----------



## ieatducks4655 (Feb 26, 2017)

I'm Liam and I'm 20 years old
Currently studying in the IT field
I live in Hastings, New Zealand
What brought me here was the 3ds and ds homebrew forums but i do glance onto the xbox one forums when I want to
My accounts new but I have been reading forums for a few years.
Looking to learn how to code C/C++ currently I only know some JavaScript, PHP and HTML 
Hopefully i see you guys around and make some friends. i should carry on with my work


----------



## vinstage (Feb 26, 2017)

ieatducks4655 said:


> I'm Liam and I'm 20 years old
> Currently studying in the IT field
> I live in Hastings, New Zealand
> What brought me here was the 3ds and ds homebrew forums but i do glance onto the xbox one forums when I want to
> ...


There's a Hastings in NZ?
Sick.

Welcome to the temp !


----------



## ieatducks4655 (Feb 26, 2017)

vinstage said:


> There's a Hastings in NZ?
> Sick.
> 
> Welcome to the temp !



Thanks


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 26, 2017)

1. A 3ds app called TIKDevil.
2. I decided to stick around because of the hacking advice and the shitposts.
3. Among others, a meme stealer, an abnormal in the group, an atheist, etc.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## BlizzardRampage (Apr 1, 2017)

My name's Anthony, and I'm 16 years old.
I live in the slums of Auckland New Zealand, and am a student currently attending a poor excuse for a high school.
In my spare time I enjoy tinkering with my consoles and salvaged computers, and over the years have developed a knack for breaking shit because of it.
My favourite games (too many of them): Splinter Cell 1-3, Jak & Daxter series, Ratchet & Clank series, TES series, ARMA series, Doom series, Star Wars Battlefront II and many more.
I have been aware of the existence of gbatemp for many years now, but never really thought about signing up.
So here I am.
Excited to collaborate with the community -- see ya round.


----------



## supergamer368 (Apr 18, 2017)

Uh, I like hacking, I'm a Nintendo nerd, and I saw this site a lot when I was browsing and did't know what it was. I've been a member for a while, but I joined to post a question I can't even remember now. Maybe something about a 3DS? I don't even know. I always float around the temp, sure, and I help when I can (not often, I'm useless) and try to enjoy the site. I usually hang out at the EoF, which, if you think about it, is LITERALLY the edge. I don't feel comfortable saying anything else, but, hey, it's me after all.


----------



## Taffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Well who the hell I am is your slightly-above-average 14-year old in Ohio. I do 3DS Homebrew, SNES ROM Hacking, and Nerf modifications.

I enjoy having unique hobbies!


----------



## SahierKHLover (Apr 19, 2017)

I am person that is under the shadow of my sister and friends and probably a person you may know


----------



## Combusto82 (Apr 19, 2017)

Name: Adam
Age: just turned 35 two weeks ago
Martial status: single 
Children: nah
Weight: about 180
Location: USA
Favorite food: Cold cereals
Favorite color: Blue
Favorite movie: Terminator franchise
Favorite show: Seinfeld and South Park
System owned: PS2 only


----------



## Benja81 (Apr 20, 2017)

I am Ben, 35 years old with a video game taste from 1990.

I live in FL, USA

First visit to the site (that I remember) was for a sky3ds review, which was eventually my first flashcart *nostalgia

I stuck around for homebrew, emunand, a9lh, haxchi/cbhc for Wii U, and many other random tutorials. I keep coming back because I enjoy the community here, as well as helping others where I can.

I am a PC tech and currently work remotely for an IT outsourcer. Therefor I identify as an outsourcerist.


----------



## Quantumcat (May 6, 2017)

Just saw this thread - so I'll have a go.

My name's Erin. I identify as a serial uni student because I have done 3/4 of about 5 different degrees. Started at 20, now 30. Lol. My main hobby is bridge which I started about ten years ago. Never got really good but good enough to play for my state a few times. I work as a Java developer in a government department, and do maths tutoring in the evenings. In terms of video games I have the usual Nintendo consoles plus a ps3 (haven't used it in a few years) and a vita. I love cats and dislike dogs (unless it's one that gets washed regularly, is well trained, and doesn't bark). My favourite colour is purple.


----------



## JFlare (May 17, 2017)

I'm your boss. Do what I say or you're fired


----------



## Eightcoins (May 26, 2017)

I pretty much got here from another community I felt was getting gradually worse.
I like most music,cant stand Pop Music for most.
I mostly listen to Industrial,Noise,Punk and Metal tho.
I like Horror Movies,especially if filled with unecessary unintentionaly hilarious violence.
I like Movies that are complete garbage if they are unintentionally funny and not just boring.
I prefer difficult videogames like Contra,R-Type,etc you get the picture,but I also like some not that hard ones.
Favorite Nintendo Franchise would be Metroid.
I have a tendency to annoy people with hipsterisms.
I would want to make a Horror Film at some point,but I know that will never happen.Same goes for forming a band.


----------



## drenal (Jun 10, 2017)

My name is Taylor and I'm thirteen from Shreveport, LA (Louisiana, not Los Angeles  ). I was born on August 27, 2003. I grew up in a city called bossier until 2010. In 2010 my dad got a job in Texas so we moved there. Three years later, my parents got a divorce. Now I live with my mom in Shreveport and occasionally go see my dad in Mabank, TX. I'm very intelligent for my age, getting a 24 on the A.C.T. this year. I found this site through the 3ds hacking scene. Before that though, I knew a lot about Wii hacking. I hacked my first Wii at age 8. I usually go by Drenal online. I have a sorta dark sense of humor. My favorite band is Pink Floyd. All my owned consoles and such are in my signature.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 23, 2017)

Hey, I'm Damon.
I'm a black-american 13 year old soon to be freshman who collects consoles. Woo.
I live in Minnesota and I currently own 15 systems. I like games and anime.
I own 2 Gamecubes, a Gameboy Advance, a Wii, DSi, DS Lite, Wii U, 3DS, PS1, PS2, PS3, PSP, PS Vita, Xbox, and XBOX 360.
I have two TVs in my room, one for HD gaming and one for RWY gaming.
I've been lurking on the site for over a year, ever since I decided to first try homebrew on Wii U when the kernel exploit for 5.5.X was released, (and it spectacularly failed) and I just decided to created an account.
My favorite game series is obviously Sonic The Hedgehog and it's why I'm even on the internet right now. 
I decided to stay when I saw that there were so many helpful tutorials and great tools that the members provided, although what I've seen from some people has convinced me that I've joined too late.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello! I'm Jul! I am 28 (child-at-heart); happily married with a 5 yo son. I live in New Mexico, USA, so naturally, I am wild about chile peppers. I am a cartoonist, and I won't lie, a dirty stinkin' pirate (though I still opt to buy things that interest me or I support e.g. box sets, good Ninty games). 

I like biology and physics. I like animated sitcoms and nature and WWII documentaries. My favorite movie is The Lion King. My favorite shows are the two Avatar series (The Last Airbender, Legend of Korra). I like Metal and classical music.

I have a Wii, A Wii U, and 2 O3DS's and a 2ds (my son's), all with the latest haxx.


----------



## TF_Slayar (Jun 24, 2017)

kehkou said:


> I have a Wii, A Wii U, and 2 O3DS's and a 2ds (my son's), all with the latest haxx.


I really don't get how people own more than one 3DS. I guess I'm just poor.


----------



## kehkou (Jun 24, 2017)

TF_Slayar said:


> I really don't get how people own more than one 3DS. I guess I'm just poor.


As am I (New Mexico). One belongs to my wife.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2017)

This is like my 3rd time in this thread.
So I guess it's time to re-introduce myself! I am still Crystal, but I had my screen name changed Lilith Valentine.
Lilith Valentine's name actually came from the Temp when I asked Temper's to come with a name for my fursona. Her name was suggested by @WeedZ and @Sonic Angel Knight.
Since then I've actually been sitting on the idea of changing my screen name to Lilith Valentine. I thought the idea of using the name created by Tempers on the Temp would actually be really cool and I also just wanted a new screen name. I created the name "Crystal the Glaceon" literally 5 years ago and it's just long overdo for a change. It wasn't even a creative name, it's literally my real name plus my 4th favorite Pokemon....oh and the word, "the." Lilith Valentine on the other hand is interesting because her name came from the community.
Now why did I decide now? Well a few reasons;
1: 6 months of stewing is way too long to sit on a screen name change. But I am also a super well known member, so it was worth thinking through.
2: In light of recent event highlighted in my blog and other past events, I felt like it was time for change. So why not change it to something I know I will enjoy more? Something new and personal, not only personal to me, but to those who helped create the name. You guys helped create Lilith and that's fucking cool as fuck.
3: @Bubsy Bobcat for always creating so much art for Lilith and being amazing!
Edit: Other details
Everyone knows my real name, it was literally part of my screen name for 5 years
I am just shy of 26 in August.
I find it hard to add any details since I am pretty sure everyone knows who I am beyond the screen name change .-.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, it's KlasseyKreations, I came to GbAtemp because of NDS homebrew and hacking, im basically Pomegrenade (from DS-Scene and other DS homebrew websites) but i stuck around at GBAtemp, because its awesome and I hope it will always stick around and never die like the other websites. I like it here cuz the people are (mostly) friendly and the mods and staff are awesome. Here is my personal info stats

Name: None of your beeswax, you stalkers 
Age: As old as time itself
Marital status: Not married.
Children: None
Weight: IDK lol
Current city of residence: Portugal
Favorite food: Lasagna
Favorite color: Green...i guess
Favorite Movie: The Jurassic Park series (mainly the first one)
Favorite show(s): Doctor Who, Gravity Falls, Metal Fight Beyblade
Systems: Nintendo DS Lite, Wii, PSP, Computer, I want a 3DS
Interests: Homebrew development, Animation, Art, Science, Beyblades (yes...don't judge me )


----------



## Invision (Aug 6, 2017)

Heya, I'm Alexia!~
So uh, I joined for the sole reason that I just really like console hacking??? I guess???
The community here is nice and I'm really not seeing any problems with the members.
Anyway, I recently turned 18, now I'm the most immature adult you'll ever meet.
...Here's some supporting evidence:





...Anyway.
I'm single and I make it too obvious on who I secretly love.
I'm 100% Canadian. Don't believe me?




Pizza is the best. If you think otherwise fight me. I'm an ice type.
I have a hacked Wii and a hacked 3DS.
If you need a quick reply from me, I'm -Kiwi Catnip ♡#1540 on Discord.
If that doesn't work for whatever reason, here: https://hastebin.com/edomeroqod.pl
I'm usually coding most of the day.
When I'm not, I'm probably hugging people.
No, I don't always speak in 100% perfect grammar.
That's uh, pretty much only here.
--
i usually talk like this!!
its um
not really the best???
but i like it ^w^
--
Anyway, yeah, that's pretty much it.
Glaceons > Every other eeveelution.


----------



## Lucar (Aug 6, 2017)

Invision said:


> Heya, I'm Alexia!~
> So uh, I joined for the sole reason that I just really like console hacking??? I guess???
> The community here is nice and I'm really not seeing any problems with the members.
> Anyway, I recently turned 18, now I'm the most immature adult you'll ever meet.
> ...








HAHA I BEAT YOUR SORRY COUNT

also hello


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

Invision said:


> Heya, I'm Alexia!~
> So uh, I joined for the sole reason that I just really like console hacking??? I guess???
> The community here is nice and I'm really not seeing any problems with the members.
> Anyway, I recently turned 18, now I'm the most immature adult you'll ever meet.
> ...



Hello,

nice to meet you.


----------



## doughmay (Aug 6, 2017)

Welp, saw the thread, guess I'm doing this....Oh dear.

So, um, hi, I'm Doughmay,
My real name? let's say *Super Mario 64*
I joined back in January during the A9LH 11.2 rush, now I lurk around here. 
This forum is a very odd one because usually I'll just stock forums as a guest. But there was something about this site after the rush that made me stay, whether I'll ever figure out why I stayed, I'm glad I did. 
My age? *Spaghetti O's *
I currently have 2 hacked systems a 2DS and a Wii. Awaiting on the flipnote/browser exploit for the DSi, to finally put Hiya on it. 
My Only hobby I've found interesting is PC Building. A very expensive yet satisfying hobby, there's no better feeling than pressing the power button for the first time to see it works. Then The awful feeling of dread when it doesn't work and ya F***ed up. 
I am Gay. But am still single. It's understandable why I am single though, have you seen the ugliness of my face! But, being truthful, I hate being alone. 

I guess that's all you need to know, I mean if you really think I'm that interesting (Don't know why you would, I"m just another piece of garbage) you can PM me questions. I guess.


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 6, 2017)

I dont know who I am any more


----------



## Invision (Aug 6, 2017)

Lucar said:


> HAHA I BEAT YOUR SORRY COUNT


not fair >.>




this is the closest i got to urs tho


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello. I feel like just skipping to the stats after explaining myself on the Temp.

What brought you here?: Wii U hacking.
Why did you stay?: Because I have nothing better to do with my time and my closest friends are on the Temp 
How do you identify yourself?: I go by Bennyman on the internet or, Benny for short. (Only on the internet)

Now on to the stats:

Name: Benjamin (Ben, Benny)
Age: 15
Marital status: Not even in a relationship 
Children: I'm 15...
Weight: 130 lb. and shrinking
Current city of residence: Undisclosed
Favorite food: Anything that doesn't involve meat
Favorite color: Green
Favorite Movie: Beauty and the Beast (2016)
Favorite show(s): IT Crowd, Yuri On Ice
Systems owned: DS Lite, 3DS, Wii, PC (Those are the systems I personally own. Not the family systems or my Mom's systems)
Systems pending: N2DSXL, Switch

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Couldn't help but notice this as I was scrolling down the page 



Quantumcat said:


> I identify as a serial uni student because I have done 3/4 of about 5 different degrees.


That's REALLY impressive. I wish I cared enough about academics to pull something like that off 


Quantumcat said:


> I love cats and dislike dogs (unless it's one that gets washed regularly, is well trained, and doesn't bark).


I really just dislike dogs in general. I have 6 cats though


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Aug 7, 2017)

Invision said:


> Heya, I'm Alexia!~
> So uh, I joined for the sole reason that I just really like console hacking??? I guess???
> The community here is nice and I'm really not seeing any problems with the members.
> Anyway, I recently turned 18, now I'm the most immature adult you'll ever meet.
> ...


Nice 2 meet u


----------



## iAqua (Aug 7, 2017)

bennyman123abc said:


> Yuri On Ice


i've lost all respect for you, but hey, thanks for introducing yourself, nice to know more about you!


----------



## bennyman123abc (Aug 7, 2017)

iAqua said:


> i've lost all respect for you, but hey, thanks for introducing yourself, nice to know more about you!


What the hell is wrong with Yuri On Ice? It's my favorite anime and really deserves more respect!


----------



## lonewolf08 (Aug 7, 2017)

Disregard previous message.


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Aug 14, 2017)

(snip)


----------



## DeoNaught (Aug 14, 2017)

SimplyFedorable said:


> been vegetarian my whole life


DO you think you "Miss out" on anything bc your vegetarian? 
I want to become Vegetarian......

Also, You should ask to change your username now, before its too late.


----------



## SimplyFedorable (Aug 14, 2017)

DeoNaught said:


> DO you think you "Miss out" on anything bc your vegetarian?
> I want to become Vegetarian......
> 
> Also, You should ask to change your username now, before its too late.


 I'm vegetarian mostly because I grew up in a vegetarian house hold and I feel like absolute shit if I eat meat. I guess I don't miss anything cause I never really had meat. There are times that are a bit awkward, like if you go over to someone's house and they prepare some huge turkey or something like that, but as long as your polite there is no real issue.


99% of the time if you go out to eat somewhere there is going to be a good vegetarian option, and at the very least you can get a salad


----------



## tetrabrik (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm Joe. at least that's what I say at starbucks, otherwise they always butcher my real name. I'm 33 y/o. I code mobile games for a living. I live in Cali near the beach. cath me with my 3ds on the surfliner.


----------



## Jack Daniels (Aug 14, 2017)

Name: Jaap
Age: 37
Marital status: married.
Job: technician (electronics)
Children: none
Weight: about 67Kg
living in the neighborhood of: Rotterdam
Favorite food: Lasagne.
Favorite color: Purple.
Favorite Movie: Rain man.
Favorite show(s): Ranma ½
Systems owned: PC, Snes, gameboy pocked (broken but still), notebook, dumb smartphone.
(I played on about all game systems you can think of).


----------



## AppleSnapple (Sep 22, 2017)

My Name is AppleSnapple. Just call me Apple, Snapple, or any other derivative of that.

I'm Not Posting My Age.

I like almost every genre of video games on all consoles

I sometimes pirate games


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 30, 2017)

Densetsu said:


> I never made an introduction thread for myself when I first signed up, so here goes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The passion is strong in you Luke

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Minox said:


> I am no one. So move along and don't mind me.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 30, 2017)

THYPLEX said:


> The passion is strong in you Luke


the passion was strong in him.
Densetsu passed away of cancer in may 19th 2016.
he will always be remembered as a passionate and helpful member.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/rest-in-peace-densetsu.427344/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/remembering-densetsu.470958/


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 30, 2017)

Cyan said:


> the passion was strong in him.
> Densetsu passed away of cancer in may 19th 2016.
> he will always be remembered as a passionate and helpful member.
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/rest-in-peace-densetsu.427344/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/remembering-densetsu.470958/


What ?
He passed away?!
Sorry cyan , i didn't know that


----------



## Sathya (Oct 26, 2017)

my name is sathya and.... i dont know. what that mean of this thread.
Ok
but now im only thingking about "how can i get the sneek files again. I send a pm to obcd, he was last seen in 1 oct 2017. I hope i can get the files again.
my age is 14 and 56 days.
I like to play piano without teacher or lessons.
and like also playing game, accordion, and fix some electronics and repair our car mercedes g 300
also like eating
Favorite movie is Flash
Favorite foods is Rendang. *search on google and you will know "what is rendang"


----------



## AL_16 (Jan 12, 2018)

OK. My name is AL_16
Age: ...to old
Weight:69
Status: married (1 child)
Job: yes, i have it
Food: everything with meat
Drink: strong alcohol
Movie:Knockin' On Heaven's Door, 1997
Music: DnB, Breakbeat, Drumstep, Deep house, minimal tech..........................
My platforms: PC, PS1,2,3, PSP, XBox original, SEGA MD1,2(PAL), ZX Spectrum(clone from 90x), GBC,GBA,GBA SP, NDS FAT,Lite,DSIXL.....


----------



## guilem (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi, my name is guilem.
Young Electronics engineer and i like to buy broken stuff, fixit, hack it, play a couple of hours and put it in a shelf.
I have own GBC, GB SP, DS slim (the  first one that i broke and i had to fix with 13 years), PSP, PS vita, 3ds and 3ds XL.

Right know working on:
PSP clear case + 4000mAh battery mod
old 3DS XL (wet) resurrection project + clear case mod


----------



## Jayenkai (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello, I'm Jayenkai, and I made a handful of fun Nintendo DS Homebrew games.  JNKPlat, Sheep Goes Left, Platdude's Retro Collection and more..  You might've played one or two of them.
I typically write A Game A Week, over at the imaginatively titled AGameAWeek.com, but my weekly games tend to be for desktop systems, though I also have about 100 AndroidTV games to my name.
Last week I ordered a 3DS flashcart.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 2, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> Hello, I'm Jayenkai, and I made a handful of fun Nintendo DS Homebrew games.  JNKPlat, Sheep Goes Left, Platdude's Retro Collection and more..  You might've played one or two of them.
> I typically write A Game A Week, over at the imaginatively titled AGameAWeek.com, but my weekly games tend to be for desktop systems, though I also have about 100 AndroidTV games to my name.
> Last week I ordered a 3DS flashcart.


That's a REALLY impressive bio


----------



## Bondgirl85 (Apr 19, 2018)

I prefer to not state my name here in public.
I am in my 30's.
I am married and have two children
I live in the US
I work as a janitor and on disability and also trying to be an actress, I am in a play right now
I prefer handheld gaming systems so I play the Switch and Nintendo 3DS

I have used cheating devices like Gameshark and codes in old games that were put into the games by the companies who made the games. It's made the games more fun that way too.  I have also used Game Genie. 

I first heard of homebrewing in 2009 and I wanted it on my Wii because it had free games with it and an emulator you could put on but I didn't know anything about hacking. I came here when I was doing research on trying to figure out how to hack my 3DS and if I can add any new custom ware to it. I tried youtube and the 3DS guide and found everything complicated because none of the instructions were clear enough for me and extra information confused me when it doesn't get to the point. I was not able to find a dummy guide for 3DS hacking. Then I googled seedimer and it brought me to a thread here and I joined just to do the hacking since it said it was for noobs so I figured the guide would be dummy enough for me to understand and follow and it said to ask questions if anything isn't clear. I used a spare 3DS I don't even use to hack for in case I bricked it and I only had it because of the edition. I had trouble and then the rest was simple and I hacked it and installed the freeshop and was able to watch two Dreamwork shorts that are no longer in the eshop. I was not able to watch those on my hacked Euro 3DS done by someone else because those two shorts were the US and it wouldn't work on the 3DS due to it not being the right region even though it's region free but apparently not all programs will bypass it. But lot of US titles work with it and very few do not so I go with the EU version. I only wanted to see the shorts so I guess that was a good justification for the freeshop. It only cost me $2 and I didn't have to buy the R4 card or something. I also made sure to back the card up on my PC in case the card ever corrupts so I wouldn't have to reinstall everything.

The other thing I have done in the past was put reloaded on my laptop and DOSBOX so I could play old computer games from my childhood and other Super Solver games I never got to play as a child. Then my computer had a lot of viruses so it had to be taken in and everything needed to be reinstalled and I didn't bother reinstalling the two programs and all of the games and then my computer was having problems again so I had windows reinstalled and that didn't work because it turned out to be hardware issues than software so my computer was sent in and I got a new hard drive and new mother board so the computer was like brand new and I never bothered reinstalling the programs again because doing it is a pain in the butt and time consuming and then I have to figure out again how to do it by looking it up. And I wasn't playing the games anymore anyway. 

I will never use my primary 3DS to hack because I use online services for Pokemon Shuffle and Pokemon Rumble World but overall I don't do any online gaming.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2018)

Bondgirl85 said:


> I prefer handheld gaming systems so I play the Switch and Nintendo 3DS


What kind of games do you have or play currently? Also What kind of play are you featured in?


----------



## Bondgirl85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> What kind of games do you have or play currently? Also What kind of play are you featured in?



Right now I only have Mario Kart, Zelda, and Mario Odyssey. The rest I just rent from Gamefly and play and return and the game I have from them right now is Sonic Forces. If you mean twitch, I don't do any live gaming, I don't know how to do that stuff. 

I have a lot of 3DS games, digital and cartridges that I actually own. I don't play most of them because I tend to move onto other games and I haven't touched my unhacked 3DS much since I got my first modded one. Then some of the files corrupted on it so I haven't been playing that one much either because I fear it will happen again even though I know I can just reformat it again and put the files back on it because I have it backed up and go buy another sd card to see if that will fix the problem if it was indeed the card than losing internet that caused it. I was in the eshop when the internet shut off and that was when some of the files went corrupted. I mostly lost my custom themes because lot of those files went corrupt. 

I basically modded my other 3DS for the first time just so I could watch two videos that are no longer in the eshop and they won't play on my other one because it's a EU system. But nope I haven't put any games on that one like I had with my EU one. 

I have been playing Breath of the Wild again just farming things because I already completed it and now I want to get the DLC when it gets into my budget. You can thank my son for that. When I do touch my hacked 3DS I bought, I just play Swap Doodle taking Doodle Lessons and I keep checking to be sure the card still hasn't corrupted again. Last time I was not able to open Swap Doodle or Anemone, or data management when some files got corrupted. Now I keep checking to see if my systems are still unbanned.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 19, 2018)

Bondgirl85 said:


> Now I keep checking to see if my systems are still unbanned.


I dunno if nintendo will unban without good reason. 

What about the play you mentioned?


----------



## Bondgirl85 (Apr 19, 2018)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I dunno if nintendo will unban without good reason.
> 
> What about the play you mentioned?



Oh you mean acting?

It's Wind and the Willows we are doing. I am only in four scenes, one of them I don't even have lines.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Apr 23, 2018)

Sigh...Well, I might as well start again...name is Condarkness_XY, I had another account condarkness a while back.

Either way, condarkness is an interesting name I came up with in high school. Con is the word for with in Spanish(i don't speak Spanish, although some of my family does), and con is also the word for against in English. So really what this name means is that you are either with or against darkness, and the path you choose is up to you.

Name: Rohit
Profession: Engineer
Currently choosing between grad schools: Rutgers, Wisconsin-Madison, UT Dallas, George Mason, etc
Own a home
Single
Age: I'll only tell you this if I feel like it
Favorite Place: Cancun, Mexico


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 27, 2018)

I'm Aden
I talk a lot and am quite annoying and funny (:
I like Super Mario, Zelda, and Pokemon primarily on 3ds and COD Zombies on Xbox 360.
I like helping people out, even though sometimes I'm really bad at it.
I first found GBATemp while searching Pokemon homebrew guides, and lurked for about 3 months after that until I created an account.
I like the slightly stale sense of humor and sarcasm here. I fit right in!
I also am diagnosed with Weedle Addiction.


----------



## aykay55 (Apr 27, 2018)

Hello, I’m aykay55 with a G. I am a dev who worked on every exploit for every console since the Wii. I like listening to Walmart Kid yodel and love PUBG. Fortnite sucks, and so does Ninja. Ali-A is beast. The Virtual Boy was the best console on the planet, and my uncle was the guy who invented it. He’s rich and lives in a mansion in Saudi with his 17 wives and 94 children, and also created the Pokémon Company. He made Pokémon Go and got arrested for playing it but payed his way out of jail. He created the oil industry and made the Middle East wha it is today. He provided funding and designed the nukes made for North Korea and he helped shut down Green Energy research to save his main source of income. I love my uncle.

If you actually believed any of this shit....


----------



## AdenTheThird (Apr 27, 2018)

aykay55 said:


> Hello, I’m aykay55 with a G. I am a dev who worked on every exploit for every console since the Wii. I like listening to Walmart Kid yodel and love PUBG. Fortnite sucks, and so does Ninja. Ali-A is beast. The Virtual Boy was the best console on the planet, and my uncle was the guy who invented it. He’s rich and lives in a mansion in Saudi with his 17 wives and 94 children, and also created the Pokémon Company. He made Pokémon Go and got arrested for playing it but payed his way out of jail. He created the oil industry and made the Middle East wha it is today. He provided funding and designed the nukes made for North Korea and he helped shut down Green Energy research to save his main source of income. I love my uncle.
> 
> If you actually believed any of this shit....


That's incredible! Yes, fortnight sucks lol


----------



## Soilboi (May 3, 2018)

Hey dudes, I am enjoying my new handle so call me by that. 
I'm a 24 year old wild west soil cowboy. Currently I am getting my BS in Soils but I should be starting my doctoral program in the fall. (I plan on never being employed</3)
I'm currently working on boring science stuff with exciting drones that use thermal cameras to tell me stuff about landscapes. 
I usually prefer handheld adventure games like LoZOA and the turn based combat like fire emblem. 
Outside of handheld games I'm normally a PC gamer, walking simulators like the new Myst (Obduction) are my cup of tea. 
I do a lot of GIS work and grow plants like spinach and succulents.

In my past I used to do a lot of weird things, like I worked for the worlds largest operating telescope for a while, I got to work with big LASERS . 

My last fourms all evaporated and while gaming isn't really my biggest hobby, I just wanted to bother bunch of people and get more contacts around the world!


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (May 12, 2018)

I'm an antisocial clusterf##k of a human being who takes pride in being as useful as possible.
my first video game console was a playstation two (yes i'm rather early to the gaming scene) and i started modding a video game generation later (wii)
I'm here to kick ass and chew bubblegum and i'm all outta bubblegum try to lurk and just have a blast doing so.
I loathe overwatch like your average tf2 player.
I think google ruined youtube beyond repair.
I've played tons of indie games and i almost consider them a form of art, as odd as it may sound...
 i came here originally just to ask one silly question about luma3ds but a few weeks ago i decided to stay i guess.

Hopefully i'm not a pest to anyone.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Aug 30, 2018)

Updating......

Adding Writer status.....

Added Wiki admin status.....

Adding Discord admin status......

Adding Writing addiction status.......

Adding Lewd writer status......

Adding Fictional character status.......

Adding Newbie helper status.....

Adding Mild Horror writer Status.....

Update complete.


----------



## SuperKirbylover (Aug 30, 2018)

i came in because i was having trouble trying to hack my 3ds for a custom theme. this place seems cool so i'm stayin around
im a Female Homosapien of the sexuality Bisexual. not sure why i wanted to say that, it just sounds funny in my head

i know lua, c#, and i draw a lot. im 16 years old and im an ok person


----------



## deltamind (Sep 6, 2018)

SuperKirbylover said:


> i came in because i was having trouble trying to hack my 3ds for a custom theme. this place seems cool so i'm stayin around
> im a Female Homosapien of the sexuality Bisexual. not sure why i wanted to say that, it just sounds funny in my head
> 
> i know lua, c#, and i draw a lot. im 16 years old and im an ok person



You are an interesting kid, if you are one.


----------



## TheRealKokichi (Jul 8, 2019)

Hihi! I'm *TheRealKokichi* formally, but people often just call me Kokichi. I've been kinda lurking this community for a few years, but I only just made an account a little while ago. As of this post's writing (since this'll be up for years, probably), I'm waiting to enter university and continue my education! I play the guitar, I'm rather introverted, and I'm excited to be here!

The Nintendo 3DS is my main console (thanks Animal Crossing), but I also have a Switch and... that's about it, really. My 3DS is modded (and filled with many self-created anime wallpapers), and my Switch is on clean hardware (and it'll stay that way).


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jul 28, 2019)

howdy!

my name is andrzej but because only 10% of people can say that you can call me andrew but officialy i am darkherobrine4u i dont like it i only use it because of tradition you can find me in some other places as "nobody important" my avatar is neku from "the world ends with you" because its my favorite game 
ive been viewing some posts on this forum and one day i decided to make account to be able to reply to some things i decided to stay to see how long will it take to get me banned with reason being "youre posts suck lol"
i have shitty pc it cant run 6th generation emulators the best thing it can run is a hat in time on low but its not important because i rarely use it i prefer consoles i have ds with r4 and i basiclly pirated every game reason for that is (it maybe be hard to believe) ds games in my country are not popular and are kinda expensive and i dont like buying games thru internet when i finish all ace attorney and professor L. games i buy 3ds i also have ps2 i have small collection of games i would like to play some jrpgs but most of them are rare in pal version i also plan to buy wii soon

here are specs:

age: rule number one on internet never tell youre true age (people will tell you are too young or to old) so yeah my age is not 19 i just gave random number
am i free?: YES and nothing will change that
height: i dont remeber but i am pretty high for my country
location: poland (wrocław)
favorite food: fried chesse 
favorite color: i think it would be grey
weght: dont ask me

so that it if you see me banned dont be suprised lol


----------



## Alexander1970 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello.*

What brought you here? 
*
Since 2015 I have read many things on many (good and not so good) pages about the Nintendo Wii and then I got an used one in an not so good condition.
(Missing covers and the DVD drive making strange noises).Searching for an Guide to Disassemble the Wii I stumbled the first time over GBAtemp.
It helps me to finally get a near perfect modded Wii (very few Threads/Post  ).Sorry I do not remember all the users who posted Tips,Advises and Manuals.
I want to thank you *ALL* of them.
*
Why did you stick around? *

Reading in the Introductions,Wii,PSP,PSX,PS2,XBox,PC,Gaming and DS(i) Forums to help if possible and hand over that knowledge that I have learned from here.And STILL learning every day.
Thanks to the many Users who posts Knowledge and Help every single day.
and of course Off Topic and Edge of the Forum.Because of the fun.

*How do you identify yourself ?*
Please make yourself a picture of it.

Thank you for reading.**


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 5, 2019)

Damn. I really never expected this thread to get to 20 pages.

I suppose it's due for an update

Hi, I'm still Joe.
39 years old,
Freelancer,
PC repair specialist,
Carpenter,
Old-School Spyro the Dragon speedrunner (back before there was a speedrunning community.......that I was aware of)
Vape shop guru,
Old fart,
Libertarian,
And out of all the places on the internet I might be found, 
GBAtemp is my home.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi I'm MythicalData
I'm in college for cumputer science and game development
I make game mods
I play pokemon romhacks and fangames
I make pixel art
I like marijuana
I make money by reselling and modding consoles (piracy free of course)
I have big plans for the internet and freedom that will probably be shutdown and have me arrested if I try
I also love me some PUZZLES
edit:
I'm also pansexual and love cheese specifically the sharpest of cheddars


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm an attention seeker like you wouldn't believe, I try to be a friend to people I know nothing about, I'm obviously just here seeking more attention, and I'm also a big fan of crazy casemod's/hardware hacks.

I am what you would call religious, but if anything I do not judge people because I am not any better than anybody here, in fact I have problems too.

I will be a friend to anyone who needs it, but I'm not going to push an agenda on you. I love being PM'd with absolutely no context, and I absolutely love animals. So there's that.


----------



## mj2017 (Sep 14, 2019)

Hi Guys!

I'm Athan. My gamertag that I always use is Jaysiem/Jhaysiem.
35 years old
Currently playing PS4 games RE, Megaman, Outlast
Freelancer
Bisexual
Introvert
Foodie
Frustrated singer


----------



## Canseeyou (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm a birdman


----------



## Stwert (Jan 17, 2020)

I am the God of Hellfire and I bring you, Fire!


Just couldn’t resist that  even if it will be wasted on our younger readers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Canseeyou said:


> I'm a birdman



So, you’ve heard the word?


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 28, 2020)

I am Emily, the one and only 

To be serious, I am an ordinary human with two hands and two legs, and so on. Nothing extraordinary.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 28, 2020)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Joe, but I'd prefer it if you called me Vulpes, or some derivative of that word.


Hello Vulpix! Do you want a Fire Stone, so you can evolve into Ninetales? I was planning on heading into Celadon Dept. Store anyway to stock up.

I'm Luke. 22 years old, Australian, and have been quite a reader since childhood. Back in primary school, I used to read Horrible Histories/Geography/Science, Captain Underpants and other Dav Pilkey (I think that's his name?) books. Back in high school, I dropped those for Harry Potter, with the occasional Power of One (the book about a "rooinek" African boxer; haven't read it in a while) and Anh Do book.
These days, it's mostly fanfiction. Most of that's Harry Potter, but on occasion I read Persona 5, Star Wars, and Danny Phantom.

Oh, and my first two videogame consoles were the PS2 slim and the DS Lite, with the two separate LEGO Star Wars games and Pokemon Pearl respectively. I don't remember which one came first, but those were definitely my first two. Shame, really, that I didn't know about Persona until P5 back in 2017 or so; the Australian PS3 Store doesn't have Persona 3 on it, and buying a physical copy...too expensive. Oh well; my child self had plenty of PS2 and DS games he enjoyed.

Never been too good at making friends, personally; going to a different high school compared to all of my primary school friends didn't help, and the few mates I got at high school didn't last long after graduation. University...eh, not that sociable, I've found; each class has a different group of people that are almost certainly different to the group in every other class, and you're only with them for 12 weeks before you almost certainly never see them again. That makes it hard for me to make "friends", rather than "partners for group assignments and in-class activities", which does suck.
Only got the one real friend now, still hanging on from primary school, but...I don't see him as often as I should, he's already married, and he's religious (not overly so, but still - erk. Bronze Age mythical crap that should've faded away within the last century, but still holds back scientific progress, education, and public understanding of scientific progress). Should make more, but...don't know how, honestly.

Also, getting bullied by two girls and a female teacher in Years 5-6 then going to an all-boys high school hasn't exactly helped with the dating scene any, or my general view of women - especially when I learned how biased child custody and accusations and the like are, after graduation. Used to go to a psychologist for Asperger's Syndrome throughout my life; this never came up because I never recognised this until a year or so ago, and even if I did go back I wouldn't know how to bring it up.
*Shrug*

Let's see...I do prefer MacOS over Windows, due to how much more user-friendly Apple's OS is over Microsoft's. File Explorer has NOTHING on Finder, and I like the separation between Dock and Menu Bar. Pity the newest OS took away Dashboard; that was a feature I adored, due to being able to place post-it notes on it, along with multiple (basic) calculators and conversion widgets. They couldn't have removed the useless Notifications panel instead, or Launchpad?
I don't know why Microsoft hasn't added tabs to File Explorer yet, when that'd be so incredibly handy. Also, there seems to be a fundamental difference in how files and documents are displayed in Finder compared to File Explorer, that leads to FE feeling a lot more 'cluttered' and harder to navigate; just me?

Last paragraph for now, the Switch. Decent console; shame it doesn't have backwards-compatibility when _every previous handheld_ and the last two home consoles had it (a big reason why I loved Nintendo over Sony), or comfortable controllers. Which dumbass thought unaligned analog sticks would be a good choice for the Pro Controller, when the Wii Classic and Wii U GamePad and Pro controllers had aligned sticks? Why make the JoyCons so small and cramped and awful? Why not fix these issues with the so-called "Switch" Lite (which, by definition, is not a "Switch" since it only has one mode - portable)?
Also the GUI sucks compared to the 3DS and Wii U; I liked the box design, since it meant you could see a bunch of game icons at once, instead of only three-and-a-half. Looked especially good on the 3DS, must say.
Dropping Miiverse and Virtual Console was stupid too; Miiverse was kinda fun, while Virtual Console allowed some well-loved games of yesteryear to be officially playable again (the Wii U has DS VC, which is great!).
Oh, and the only customisation options are 'White" or "Grey", when the 3DS had so many themes. Ugh; another downgrade.

Still waiting for another brand-new Legend of Zelda game that isn't open-world, and/or has limited stamina and/or weapon and/or shield fragility; the last brand-new one was 2013's A Link Between Worlds, and we've only gotten remakes and remasters since.
Also waiting for another good Pokemon game, though this seems particularly unlikely...sigh. Too many content cuts and too much apathy in all four Switch titles; the pinnacle was Black/White 2 on the DS, with the series slowly dying since (the only good addition the 3DS games brought was Mega Evolution, alongside the general slew of new moves and Abilities. The 3DS titles also nerfed far too much).


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm Stealphie, just some guy on the internet


----------



## MichiS97 (Feb 7, 2020)

Hiya, my name is Michael. 
I'm 22 years old, currently living in Munich, Germany. 

Back in 2010, my parents got me a Wii for Christmas after months of begging. Little did they (or I) know that that console would (kind of) pave my way into my job. 

I got into console hacking after hearing something on the school bus about downloading Wii games and playing them from a USB drive. I couldn't wait to get home and give this whole thing a try. 

I quickly found good tutorials on a German Wii homebrew forum and successfully modded my Wii. What started as a way of getting free games developed into something more. I started getting into making cheats for games, fiddling around with the system etc etc. However, after a little too much fiddling around, I got myself a low-level brick after downgrading to 3.2 for the lulz. That was about three months after I got the console. Nintendo kindly replaced it for free, but I swore to myself that I'd never touch homebrew again.

Well, that lasted about a week and then I had a fully functional and hacked Wii again. 
Then the 3DS came out and the German scene kinda sucked for that so I ended up (re) discovering GBATemp. As I witnessed the birth of the 3DS CFW scene I ended up reading more and more about the actual technical details and concepts of exploitation. 

Now, I'm working as a penetration tester in a huge German company. So yeah, thanks GBATemp, it's been tight.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Feb 7, 2020)

I'm Bo, yo,
And I'm the greatest rapper ever,
And I'll weather your weather whether you think I'm clever or not,
Think you're better, you're not,
Don't need a sweater, I'm hot,
I'm a real G-shawty that can really find your G-spot.
Woah, yeah...
... Hey, what the fuck's a G-spot?


----------



## Redmond_Wizard (Feb 21, 2020)

I'm redmund.

A rando person.

I made an account to share some quick news about a project for everyone here, but I guess I need to post to share links. Ah well. I'll adapt.


----------



## Stealphie (Feb 22, 2020)

CPG said:


> I'm the greatest rapper ever


----------



## Reynardine (Feb 22, 2020)

I exist somewhere in my own world most of the time. I like to do things in videogames that the developers never intended. I also like electronic music, Scottish poetry, cats and foxes.

I get distracted easily and I look younger than I am. That about sums it up.


----------



## JadenAsh (Feb 24, 2020)

I am a higher spiritual being living a human experience


----------



## validator111 (Mar 19, 2020)

I am a man of the World


----------



## AsWeGoAlong14 (May 23, 2020)

I'm Rick (I just go by Charlie however, you guys will understand) and i'm just an aussie guy. My dad, also named Rick, left home when I was about 7 or so and he landed in ~~~~Prison~~~~~~ which is a pretty pro gamer move

I made this account because all of the save editors I was getting came from here and said "ohohoho. Now...this is epic."


----------



## francisbaud (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, I'm Francis from Canada and I'm 31. I love to spend time on my computer!


----------



## Zucker (Jul 7, 2020)

Greetings, I have a human job, at human work.
I've attended human school. I enjoy human things like drinking water and injecting payload.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 7, 2020)

Zucker said:


> Greetings, I have a human job, at human work.
> I've attended human school. I enjoy human things like drinking water and injecting payload.


A fellow human, i see.


----------



## Hambrew (Jul 16, 2020)

hi there:
me : anime :: scott wozniak : chibi robo ziplash
oh and I like BFDI. A lot. Probably too much. And I'm probably one of just three people who like BFDI enough to participate in it's community in all of GBAtemp.
Sometimes I contribute to the community in dumb ways.
also, somebody needs to invent an incinerator with a Harvest Moon: Animal Parade-sized hole.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Most call me Lilith
Some call me Crystal 
Other might call me Miko
There are also those who call me Sarah
I have many names, but you may call me Lilith Valentine


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 16, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Most call me Lilith
> Some call me Crystal
> Other might call me Miko
> There are also those who call me Sarah
> I have many names, but you may call me Lilith Valentine


Lilith for Smash.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi,

I'm not new here, but I believe I'm not that well known so I guess I'll introduce myself.

My name is Daniel, on social media I usually go by the name DaniPoo or DaniPooo.
I'm 30+ (We don't need to be specific about the age)..

I work with IT (currently in a SOC)

As for hobbies, I have many.. I used to play in a couple of metal bands and I actually studied music with a focus on vocals.
I love tech and game consoles. Though I don't play as much as I used to.
Something that happens when you start a family life.

My favorite game franchises are: Final Fantasy (before 13), Zelda, Mario and Pokemon

I do some programming as a hobby (Mostly C++ and C#), had a chance to do some automization work at at the last company I was working for but nothing I was hired for. You could call it a non-standard task.

I like dogs more than cats, but I have two cats and no dog... The girlfriend is deciding these things.
I also have a ballbython named Zelda.

Hmm, what more to write...
I'm Swedish but I moved abroad about 7 years ago.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 25, 2020)

If you ask me it shouldnt matter who any of these or you people are. We are all gamers and thats what there is to know. This forum is for fun and help among gamers and nothing more should matter imo.

The "this is this guy we wont help him" or "we know him we know what he wants" is bullcrap imho.

Everione should treat everyone as if we see a stranger for the first time, with respect and kindness and will to help and interact.


----------



## teamlocust (Oct 25, 2020)

Well this is kind of weird,
But I felt temp and gamefaqs were only place where I could find like minded people who would interested to talk about games, homebrew, piracy, roms, flashcarts.
 My name is dev, and I am from India. I am 36 years old. Trust me its hard to find people to talk about games here in mumbai as you are instantly labelled as a nerd or geek.
I work as a chief engineer on a merchant vessel my(bulk carrier) father's footsteps.
My world literally changed in 1989 when he bought the nes for me in the 1990s.
India always had clone consoles but I had the original.
Later as years passed by I was lucky to have a neighbour who has a SNES and that was it I was hooked onto videogames. Then later after buying countless consoles over the years.
Here I am in temp....
Currently own most of the best consoles, and it's it's written on my signature.
I have a best friend who luckily lives nearby and whenever I come back from my ship after 5 months. We meet every day and either watch IMDb rated 9 plus horror movie/ normal.movie or play a game and try to finish that game.
Or else just watch football matches with him.
My son was born this year in April and would love to introduce him to the world of videogames.
Thanks temp family, you are the best.

Some of the absolute fav games are:
Nes: Zelda
SNES: dkc country (all three), chrono trigger
Psone: ff7, resident evil 1,2,3
N64: goldeneye, mariokart, mario 64,
Dc: soul calibur, virtua.tennis,
PS2: too many to mention lol
Xbox: forza Motorsport
PS3,ps4 the list is huge....


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 25, 2020)

the best 15 year old shit poster


----------



## evil goober (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm goober and I am evil.
I play video games with video game accessories I tell you what next person.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 30, 2020)

I like Scott pilgrim, and I am a Nintendo fan boy who has a huge interest in computers and hacking


----------



## scubersteve (Nov 4, 2020)

gay software developer who recklessly spends his money on books, video games, and designer handbags


----------



## j4m13c0 (Nov 4, 2020)

I collect Nintendo Development systems!


----------



## Sharaya (Nov 25, 2020)

Oh hey! Name's Sharaya, I am italian, and just started making themes for 3DS (I know, I'm a bit late duh). Hope to get a little better everyday!


----------



## Crazynoob458 (Nov 25, 2020)

i am me
i do wii homebrew (badly)
i just started ds homebrew(more badly)
i like nintendo stuff


----------



## PayotCraft (Dec 3, 2020)

My name's Mark. I'm 19 and the guy who loves to do computer stuff.


----------



## Waiting2Die (Dec 7, 2020)

Honestly? I'm someone who writes an entirely too long comment about himself and then chooses not to post it


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi, I'm Jordan. I play games and write things sometimes. Professionally I'm a video specialist, with an obsession for pop culture.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm Jayro. I created and actively maintain these 3 GBAtemp-born projects:

MediCat USB - My 32GB bootable USB stick for PC repair.

MediCat: Second Opinion - A small collection of the most common bootable antivirus boot disks that fit on an 8GB USB stick.

Malwarebytes Bootable - A standalone WinPE that boots into Malwarebytes Antimalware. When burned to a USB stick, the virus definitions are updatable, and stay updated. It's featured on both of my MediCat products listed above.



Other than that, I enjoy Gameboy modding (All models except the Micro), building bartop arcades, fixing computers, soft-modding Wii consoles, wood-working, tinkering with singleboard computers, and using Photoshop. I'm very friendly and helpful, so don't be afraid to reach out to me with questions or concerns.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm CPG. I am a Doraemon fan that has a deteriorating sense of humor. (like seriously i went from watching a lot of last week tonight to watching way too much doraemon and angry beavers.) I enjoy wii, wii u, and 3ds modding.


----------



## JasonMay (Jan 4, 2021)

I'm really addicted to books and nintendo, if I don't have a book and my nintendo in my hands, I consider my day pretty dull


----------



## juniors612 (Jan 7, 2021)

I do love running in the earl mornings, and listen to Alt. Rock. After it - I'm ready to face a daily routine, hah.


----------



## Caudis (Apr 16, 2021)

A guy who's addicted to niche video game series.


----------



## Vila_ (Apr 24, 2021)

Hi I'm vila, I used to be an avid user of the hypixel forums but have switched because they now compromise of 99% "pls I was hacking but I no hack anymore unban pls" threads, I love retro gaming and gaming in general, you will mainly see me in the wii hacking forums and the EoF


----------



## Shrubber (May 30, 2021)

I lurk a lot and really love this forum! There're so few decent platforms for discussion of homebrew.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 1, 2021)

I am the guy whose avatar was once this...





It took 14 years to change it, but now it is gone.

Goodbye, Talim...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 1, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> I am the guy whose avatar was once this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IS your icon, though.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

AkiraKurusu said:


> That IS your icon, though.



 It changed it... I copied the image link, but I didn't think it through...eh, fug it.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 2, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> I am the guy whose avatar was once this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jun 2, 2021)

GeekyGuy said:


> View attachment 265252


I remember that icon!

...Though all that white space is new...something screwed up again, huh?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm your Garden-Variety Internet Random.

I guess I was a TCK, short for Third Culture Kid, before it was a thing though I don't really see the glamour of it.
I am Eurasian, with the following Second-Generation Mix that I can trace:

German
Portuguese
Arabic
Chinese
Ambonese
Madurese
Grew up in Sydney - Australia, Marsfield to be exact.

Native Language is English, Parent's and Grandparents' Native Language is Dutch per Colonialism, and unfortunately I'm not an expert of it. I speak several National Languages of South East Asia fluently alongside some Regional Ethnic Languages. 

I am trying to learn Japanese in my spare time, but I feel it's better left for when I return to live there again.

We weren't rich growing up, but I was always grateful so I never had envy; everything has its time.
I was raised with the understanding that I stand on the Shoulders of Giants and that Honour is the most important thing one has.

I don't believe in a god per se, but I do believe in a Natural Order or Karma.
I've learnt Empathy from the life I've lived and it continues to be an interesting one.

It does help to travel the World and live in other Countries, but only if one comes with an Open Mind.
I hope everyone here gets a chance to do so in their lifetimes.


----------



## OddDays (Sep 10, 2021)

actually what brought me here was today i needed to ask a question. now i have an account. Im Odd Days (not my real name) and basically i just like doing rom hacks and editing code. im just finished homebrewing my 3ds yesterday and im probably gonna gonna stick around for no reason at all


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 15, 2021)

Name: Marshall Lee 
Age: Adult 
Gender: Masc Agender 
Height: 5'04 
Species: Imp
Likes: My wife, sushi, naps, cuddling, cuddling Potato, live-vlogging, horror games 
Dislikes: Being alone, the dark, loud noises, thunder, loud people, rude people, not getting cuddles


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 25, 2021)

I am everyone’s favorite  catboy, Miko “Virgin Killer” Bootstraps, AKA The Catboy! To those who know me, I’ve been here the whole time! To those just meeting me, you are going to love me~


----------



## RookieKid (Sep 28, 2021)

Male and I happen to be from the world's most politically correct country in the world.


----------



## Swagboi308 (Oct 12, 2021)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Joe


 
mama


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 13, 2021)

I've been here a number of years now. I was a moderator at one time. This place has and always shall have a special place in my heart. I first came, well, for similar reasons as a lot of folks, I suppose, but I've stuck around because, well, it feels like home. For a number years I was a games reviewer for a site I won't name but is still around doing its thing). Now, I'm a department manager at a grocery store. I'm very happy. It's hard work, and it suits me. I've gone to college for two separate degrees, one for music performance from 90-94, and one for communication in the early 2000s. I'm married, have three grown children. I have brain cancer. Was on medical leave for almost a year, and returned back to work in mid-June of this year. I feel sorry for myself too often, I'm getting close to causing my wife to have a breakdown, but like Kurt Russel in Backdraft, she won't let go of me.

That's enough for now.

I love this site (the people of this site), love this world, and hope we get through this darkness together.


----------



## Gep_Etto (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm just hanging out here and trying to graduate college before I turn 40. Special skills include singing very well while taking a shower, making awesome condensed milk+chocolate balls every now and then and being liked by children, cats and dogs with very little effort.


----------



## Romsteak (Oct 30, 2021)

My name is Maximus Decimus Meridius, commander of the Armies of the North, General of the Felix Legions, loyal servant to the true emperor, Marcus Aurelius. Father to a murdered son, husband to a murdered wife. And I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next.


----------



## phatphatz (Nov 11, 2021)

dont even know who the hell am I


----------



## Natural (Nov 11, 2021)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> This thread isn't terribly important to most of our regular members.
> We know just about all of you, and we have a general idea what you stand for.
> But for our newest members, I'd like for you to consider this to be a mass introduction.
> I'll begin:
> ...



Why that job? Is it your dream job?


----------



## annavelichko (Mar 20, 2022)

Hi everyone! My name Anna i`m 21/
i`m from Ukraine but recently  mooved to Czek Republik. I`m plaing not for so long and wanna find friends in this community, maby even someone from Prague?
My favorite game is Mafia 1 still from my childhood years. exept gaming i`m also interested in creating content and PR, and now on my way to makesuccessful career in this sphere.
Everyone who wanna communicate text me!


----------



## codenameTOSTR (Mar 27, 2022)

I have no idea.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Mar 27, 2022)

An Eldritch Abomination from another dimension.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Mar 27, 2022)

irrelevant doraemon and smt fan that is decent at video editing


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 27, 2022)

I am Felix the Catboy! Everyone's favorite catboy! Yay~!


----------



## GeekyGuy (Mar 28, 2022)

Today anyway...


----------



## sombrerosonic (Mar 28, 2022)

No clue who the hell i am....


----------



## error404bsod (Mar 28, 2022)

Ys


The Catboy said:


> I am Felix the Catboy! Everyone's favorite catboy! Yay~!



Yes

I am a software,firmware,and DSiware smart and hardware dumb


----------



## Torchwood2007 (Mar 29, 2022)

Hello guys. I'm Scott.
I'm 19 years old.
I live in the most boring state in the US, The Land of Corn (AKA Nebraska)
and I make custom content for Rock Band 3.

Go check my YouTube channel to see some of the stuff I've made --> Derpy McDerpster (can't put in the actual link because I'm on a "new account", even though I created the damn thing last year, and I have to make 5 posts before I can put any links in because of spam protection or some other bullshit)


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 2, 2022)

I am a person that exists. Allegedly.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2022)

Frankly, I don't know anymore, and that doesn't matter either.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2022)

VinsCool said:


> Frankly, I don't know anymore, and that doesn't matter either.


You are an amazing human being and by far the coolest person ever to be named Vins


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 2, 2022)

I am a xbox 3 frikkin 60 lover


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 2, 2022)

Takokeshi said:


> I am a person that exists. Allegedly.


Do you have any proof?


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 2, 2022)

Gep_Etto said:


> Do you have any proof?


System malfunction. Rebooting... please wait


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 2, 2022)

I am an xbox addict


----------



## Gep_Etto (Apr 2, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> I am an xbox addict


You're also someone who replied twice to the same page of the same thread with different answers to the same question.


----------



## Heritor (Apr 2, 2022)

I'm told by some I exist, though after doing my own research I have come to the conclusion that results do not indicate whether that is true or not.

I romhack games, ruin them beyond repair, and generally create things that would make people's childhood nostalgia cower in fear. Or something. Hopefully, I can do something good eventually.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 19, 2022)

In reality i just work on hardware but i do try to make cool things in software. Gonna work on some homebrew thats just a port of the retro engine to the PSP. Im also a HUGE SONIC FAN. but rn, i have no clue what i should be.


----------



## error404bsod (Apr 20, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> In reality i just work on hardware but i do try to make cool things in software. Gonna work on some homebrew thats just a port of the retro engine to the PSP. Im also a HUGE SONIC FAN. but rn, i have no clue what i should be.


Do you want a new Sega console to play sanic the headhog


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 20, 2022)

error404bsod said:


> Do you want a new Sega console to play sanic the headhog


Sega ant gonna release a system, They stop after the dreamcast. Do some research for god sakes


----------



## Two_Fitty (Apr 27, 2022)

I’m a random idiot that’s addicted to air soft and TikTok


----------



## Kennedy007 (May 5, 2022)

I'm a busy person. Who the hell are you??


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Dec 13, 2022)

I'm ReZ and I exist.


----------



## hippy dave (Dec 13, 2022)

Idk some chump


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Dec 13, 2022)

A man who   enjoys eating a garlic from time to time


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 13, 2022)

BlazeMasterBM said:


> A man who   enjoys eating a garlic from time to time


However it likes to be in the snow when it eats garlic


----------



## WiiWare (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm the one from Sugma


----------



## KabanFriends (Dec 29, 2022)

I'm *KabanFriends*. I mainly do coding and translating stuff as a hobby.
I usually code Minecraft server plugins and small other tools.

Topic related to this website, I have 2 homebrewed 3DSes.
I am also working on a fan English translation patch of a DS game, which should be coming _soon_.


----------



## eternal (Jan 4, 2023)

I'm just a person who enjoys being a lurker in most things I do...
Pros and Cons with that,
I am quite good at gathering data, and analyzing and deciphering it, but the bad is that I (sometimes) take too long to come out with the results or say something...(cause Im still analyzing the data )

Trying to change those habits.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Wednesday at 8:01 AM)

eternal said:


> I'm just a person who enjoys being a lurker in most things I do...
> Pros and Cons with that,
> I am quite good at gathering data, and analyzing and deciphering it, but the bad is that I (sometimes) take too long to come out with the results or say something...(cause Im still analyzing the data )
> 
> *Trying to change those habits. *


----------

